# Wie war das eigentlich damals?



## eyeofevil (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo! Da offenbar das Interesse an dem Gameplay zu classic Zeiten groß ist hab ich mir gedacht ich mache hier nne thread wo man sich austauschen kann was man noch über die alte zeit weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer flamen will kann nach hause gehen. wer kein interesse hat einfach still sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fang mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß noch das ich damals soooo stolz war als ich 1Gold von einem 60iger bekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war damals mit level8 massig und selbst für 60iger schon bedeutend wertvoller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem weiß ich noch, dass alle zur instanz laufen musste weil es keine Portsteine gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also musste man generell Geduld mitbringen, was meiner Meinung nach auch besser "Freundschaften" geknüpft hat weil man aufeinander angewiesen war viele Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ja auch mal eure alten Screenshots auspacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und erzählt uns eure classic Geschichten ;D

würde mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


*BITTE KEINE DISKUSSION VON WEGEN WAS IST BESSER WOTLK ODER CLASSIC!*


----------



## Turismo (23. Mai 2009)

hab da leider noch nicht gepsielt (erst seit BC) aber man hört ja immer wie cool es war usw.


----------



## Larmina (23. Mai 2009)

- Im Blackrock disconnects vortäuschen
- Standbild im Raid (40 leute auf den damals noch nicht so leistungsfähigen PCs und Servern)
- Tagelange serverlaggs/ Teilweise totalausfall
- Stundenlanges Mob kloppen bei Tyrs Hand
- Episches Gefühl beim ersten mal Ragnaros down, erstes Mount, erstes Epicmount usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Wunderbare Questreihen (ONY I MISS U 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Könnte die Liste noch ein weilchen weiterführen aber bin zu schreibfaul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarth (23. Mai 2009)

eyeofevil schrieb:


> Außerdem weiß ich noch, dass alle zur instanz laufen musste weil es keine Portsteine gab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hihi das stimmt man hat eigentlich fast jeden auf dem Server gekannt so was das bei mir könnte auch dran liegen das es noch kein Realmpool gab (was ich besser finde) und da durch hat man viele Leute kennen gelernt (Allie/Horde).

Die Instanzen haben auch länger gedauert so ca 2-3h fand ich aber recht lustig ^^. Was ich auch toll fande das man mit Blau/Grün eq was im PvP reizen konnte heute braucht man ja xxx Abhärtung :<


----------



## Zarth (23. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> - Episches Gefühl beim ersten mal Ragnaros down, erstes Mount, erstes Epicmount usw...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht das erste Epic Teil vergessen wo man richtig stolz drauf war ^^


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Mai 2009)

-.- Jetzt wurde der andere Thread geschlossen und ich hab keine Antwort gekriegt ! *Wie reportet man?!* is ernst gemeint weiss das echt nicht .

und nun zum Thema

Habe leider erst als Bc schon draussen war angefangen aber so wie es Larmina beschreibt wars anscheinend net so toll wie ich immer dachte oO

Edit: Mann war ich langsam . ich bessere mal aus xD


----------



## Thamann (23. Mai 2009)

Woa das war noch richtig geil damals.
Ich war MT in MC und war einfach so hammer überwältigt als ich die Cam gedreht habe und 39 man hinter mir standen.
Und ja mein 1 Epic einfach nur Hammer das gefühl.
Mein Epic mount konnte ich mir nie leisten als Tank und hab es erst mit BC bekommen.
Oder als ich dann in die neue Gilde kam auf Rexxar war damals die beste des Servers und konnte direkt mit denen dann BWL und AQ40 das war einfach nur sooooo Geil


----------



## Larmina (23. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> -.- Jetzt wurde der andere Thread geschlossen und ich hab keine Antwort gekriegt ! *Wie reportet man?!* is ernst gemeint weiss das echt nicht .
> 
> und nun zum Thema
> 
> ...


Links unten an jedem Post (Unter dem Bild ca) ist ein Knopf namens "Melden!" da reported man
Aber: Es waren wesentlich weniger Idioten und blöde Flamer unterwegs


----------



## Contemptio (23. Mai 2009)

Damals, 1-2 Monate nach release, als es nur mc und ony als raidinstanzen gab und ich den Hexergürtel vom T1 bekommen habe. Da war ich in inis voll der Roxx0r, weil ich nen epischen Gürtel hatte und die meisten Gilden net mal genug 60er für nen Raid zusammen bekommen haben.^^

Oder die Zeit, wo man von obersten Kriegsfürsten oder Großmarschällen noch geonehitted wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass es früher noch möglich war, JEMAND zu sein und nicht ein niemand von vielen die wie eine Klonarmee erscheinen...

Dabei wäre es so leicht, dies wieder so einzurichten. Einfach alles 10 mal schwerer machen, 40 Mann raids oder mehr wieder einführen und das alte Ehrensystem reaktivieren.


----------



## LonelyDay01 (23. Mai 2009)

Stunden Lang Strath /Scholo manche Q nervten zwar aber meist Schlachtzug Q  
Raids wahrn was besonderes nicht so wie heute zb naxx trauf haun runter nuken da gabs meist noch taktik und keiner schrie
nur mit 2.6k dps nähmen wir dich mit da wurde meist jeder mitgenomen oder zumindest ihn ne chance gegben um zu zeigen was er so trauf hatt nja Old WoW wahr einfach der hammer als Bwl der reste bwl raid am start wahr gingen wir rnd rein und wipen 11mal bis wir den das den (event boss ) down hattn aber es leavte auch keiner weil es noch zusammen halt gegben hatt weiß noch das ich 156g an repp kostn hatte aber das wahr mir und der grp egal machten einfach weiter bis er lag und heute is es nja ein wipe alle leaven ... sowas nervt nur noch find langsam wow hatt seinen glanz verloren die t sets wahrn damals noch der hammer manhatte alles was man brauchte zb als healer oder tank an set bonis und heut sind die sets nur noch nen pfusch von nen Blizz lehrling find ich zumindest zwar meist von style her recht nice aber was überhaubt nicht geht is das neue bzw alte t7 bissle was ausgebesert und wolla t7 is da blizz sollte ienfach wider auf die alte welt mehr achten zb old mc oder strath eben das was es so gibt auf hc für 70ig oder 80ig machen damit die es nicht kennen oder das fealing nie erlebt haben zumindest sehn wie es damals abging ^^ eben nur mit andern loot oder so ^^ aber weich von thema ab 
Old WoW is und bleibt die beste zeit von events inis quests usw her find ich jedenfals


----------



## Tikume (23. Mai 2009)

Keine BGs, eine Handvoll lausige Dungeons. Molten Core war stinklangweilig und voller Trashmobs.

Sonstige Beschäftigung? Stupides Farmen von Ruf für Argentumdämmerung und wenn ich stupide sage meine ich das.


----------



## ReWahn (23. Mai 2009)

es war nicht dieser mainstreambrei, den blizz jetzt daraus macht.

es war anstrengend, zeitaufwändig und instabil, und alles trug eben ein bisschen zu diesem feeling bei, das es damals hatte...
die community war um längen besser, weil sich eben weniger  kinder und weniger 'ich spiel 2 stunden die woche aber will t3 haben' casuals in der comm befanden...

equip war grün, gutes equip war blau. episch war WHOAH!.
spieler in ful t0 waren cool. full t0,5 war schon krass. full t1 war hammer, full t2 = halbgötter.
full t3 war über-episch...

einfach weil damals nicht jeder in lila rumlief, aber man eben nicht mit "der hat epics? is das n scheiss suchti!" reagierte...
die leute waren einfach respektvoller und freundicher... massvoller...

es war eben noch eine gamer-community... eine RPG-community um genau zu sein...
heute ist davon kaum noch etwas zu merken...

mit bc blieb dieses feeling noch etwas erhalten, aber als blizz anfing, prequests wegzupatchen und jedem alles ohne irgendwelche einschränkungen zugänglich zu machen ging das classic-gefühl komplett verloren...

good old times...


----------



## Larmina (23. Mai 2009)

LonelyDay01 schrieb:


> Stunden Lang Strath /Scholo manche Q nervten zwar aber meist Schlachtzug Q
> Raids wahrn was besonderes nicht so wie heute zb naxx trauf haun runter nuken da gabs meist noch taktik und keiner schrie
> nur mit 2.6k dps nähmen wir dich mit da wurde meist jeder mitgenomen oder zumindest ihn ne chance gegben um zu zeigen was er so trauf hatt nja Old WoW wahr einfach der hammer als Bwl der reste bwl raid am start wahr gingen wir rnd rein und wipen 11mal bis wir den das den (event boss ) down hattn aber es leavte auch keiner weil es noch zusammen halt gegben hatt weiß noch das ich 156g an repp kostn hatte aber das wahr mir und der grp egal machten einfach weiter bis er lag und heute is es nja ein wipe alle leaven ... sowas nervt nur noch find langsam wow hatt seinen glanz verloren die t sets wahrn damals noch der hammer manhatte alles was man brauchte zb als healer oder tank an set bonis und heut sind die sets nur noch nen pfusch von nen Blizz lehrling find ich zumindest zwar meist von style her recht nice aber was überhaubt nicht geht is das neue bzw alte t7 bissle was ausgebesert und wolla t7 is da blizz sollte ienfach wider auf die alte welt mehr achten zb old mc oder strath eben das was es so gibt auf hc für 70ig oder 80ig machen damit die es nicht kennen oder das fealing nie erlebt haben zumindest sehn wie es damals abging ^^ eben nur mit andern loot oder so ^^ aber weich von thema ab
> Old WoW is und bleibt die beste zeit von events inis quests usw her find ich jedenfals


1. ABSOLUT grausames Deutsch und 2. Es geht nicht 156 Gold an Repkosten zu haben, da schon weit vorher die Rüstung rot ist und ich hab meine Zweifel, dass du es heute noch so genau weißt wie oft du den Maximalpreis bezahlt hast...


----------



## Tikume (23. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> es war eben noch eine gamer-community... eine RPG-community um genau zu sein...
> heute ist davon kaum noch etwas zu merken...



Nicht wirklich. Wow hat von Anfang an Typen reingeschwemmt vor denen man davor in MMO's noch sicher war.
Die sahen nur "Blizzard" und haben gekauft.

Daher dann auch so geile Fragen wo der Speicherknopf ist und ähnliches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (23. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Wow hat von Anfang an Typen reingeschwemmt vor denen man davor in MMO's noch sicher war.
> Die sahen nur "Blizzard" und haben gekauft.
> 
> Daher dann auch so geile Fragen wo der Speicherknopf ist und ähnliches
> ...


Aber nicht so heftige und blöde flames wie heutzutage..


----------



## ReWahn (23. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Wow hat von Anfang an Typen reingeschwemmt vor denen man davor in MMO's noch sicher war.
> Die sahen nur "Blizzard" und haben gekauft.
> 
> Daher dann auch so geile Fragen wo der Speicherknopf ist und ähnliches
> ...



meiner erfahrung nach hats diese leute aber meist net ang bei wow gehalten.. erst ab mitte bc wurde ihnen raum/content gegeben, und seitdem wächst ihre zahl... dass das niveau in randomgruppen immer mieser geworden ist muss ja auch irgendwo nen grund haben...


----------



## Zarth (23. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Wow hat von Anfang an Typen reingeschwemmt vor denen man davor in MMO's noch sicher war.
> Die sahen nur "Blizzard" und haben gekauft.
> 
> Daher dann auch so geile Fragen wo der Speicherknopf ist und ähnliches
> ...


Hm hab so Leute nicht gehabt  gab nur die Leute die Anfängerfragen gestellt haben und die Fragen hat man immer höflich beantwortet.Heute ist das leider nicht mehr so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irandor (23. Mai 2009)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Dabei wäre es so leicht, dies wieder so einzurichten. Einfach alles 10 mal schwerer machen, 40 Mann raids oder mehr wieder einführen und das alte Ehrensystem reaktivieren.




Naja aber das is ja nicht mehr im Sinne von Blizzard. Da das Spiel ja auch viel mehr auf die Leute zugeschnitten wurde die nur wenig Zeit haben und trotzdem was bekommen sollen.

Zu 60er Zeiten waren für die Leute mit wenig Zeit ausser ein bisschen PvP und hier und da mal ne Ini, nicht viel los. 

Vermisse die Zeiten auch noch. Vor allem MC und AQ40..


----------



## Wongaar (23. Mai 2009)

Wunderbare Questreihen wie schon von Wem beschrieben, waren damals Onyxia Vorquest, die Hexermount Quest im Düsterbruch (herrliche Bilder schon damals) und nicht zu vergessen die Schami Quest in Scholomance, bis wir da mal die Taktik raushatten gegen das Geistervolk....verging ne lange Zeit und viele Nerven, aber wir haben es geschafft^^.

War ne echt geile Zeit.


----------



## ReWahn (23. Mai 2009)

Irandor schrieb:


> Naja aber das is ja nicht mehr im Sinne von Blizzard. Da das Spiel ja auch viel mehr auf die Leute zugeschnitten wurde die nur wenig Zeit haben und trotzdem was bekommen sollen.
> 
> Zu 60er Zeiten waren für die Leute mit wenig Zeit ausser ein bisschen PvP und hier und da mal ne Ini, nicht viel los.
> 
> Vermisse die Zeiten auch noch. Vor allem MC und AQ40..



wotlk server lassen.

classic server dazu.

nur würde dann das skillniveau auf den wotlk servern dermassen in den keller rutschen, das wil blizzard wohl vermeiden...


----------



## Ukmâsmú (23. Mai 2009)

Good old wow

man kann net sagen das alles besser war

farmen ging ewig... wie ich meine epicmounts bekommen hab is mir heute noch ein mysterium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn du ein random epic gefunden hast hatt das deine goldreserven exorbitant wachsen lassen, ich erinnere mich gern dran im neutralen auktionshaus die digge snipergun ( rezept is bei magma gedropt glaub ich) verkauft hab. so kommt man an gold

Tyrs hand war immer überfarmt und hearthglen elitefarming war cuh ganz gut aber des hat einfach zeit gefressen

dann fläschen..... was ne schererei mit den steinschuppenaalen..

freie klassenwahl gabs auch net unbedingt shadows waren ne ausnahme genauso wie verstärker eulen eles oder bären tankadins und vergelter.
dudu= heal
Priest= heal
Schammi= heal
Pala= tja davor is die horde verschont geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damals aber wir haben uns offt genug über Gaybubble und ruhestein aufgeregt^^

nun könnte man ja meinen... omfg was fanden alle damals so geil an wow.. es war ja alles viel zeitintensiver und voll stressig.

naja man muss es erlebt haben find ich die eindrücke von damals sind schwer zu beschreiben.

1. epic
mount mit 40
40 man raids.. als heiler waren das eigentlcih nur balken^^
vollbuffen vor ragi.. das fand cih stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


drops entgegenfiebern ( SO WIES JETZT IST ISSES BESSER!!!!) es is damals schon viel dudu gedropt. mein twinkdudu hatte t1 in einem mc run voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann epics aus den raidinis waren 1.a für pvp und auch die kriegsfürstensets waren im pve auch net zu verachten. hatteste im bg T3 an haste alles umgespratzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



raiden war viel arbeit 40 leute zu koordinieren... musste viel organisiert werden und alles aber wenns lief dann wars einfach nur geil. es war toll das net jeder einfach angekrochen kam. auf max lvl ein bissel in bgs gerannt sit und dann epics gegriffelt hat. 

doch was war des geilste damals?
meiner meinung nach:
Orginal PvP : therens mill /southshore  alle lvlstufen vertreten des war geil damals.. keine bgs einfach noch SCHLACHT! große klasse.( im 1. patch nachdem pvp ränge eingeführt wurden ham sie SOGAR die wachen in den foothills verändert Spawn usw. von bgs war da noch wenig zu sehn und ich fands ganz gut so)
die 1. kills in den raidinnis
wenn die ganze gilde zusammen auf ein item hingearbeitet hat (legendary!!!!) raggihammer und Blitzeschwert.( den boss kennen wirklich nicht viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
HUNTERQUESTREIHE!!!!! das war das beste meiner meinung nach was blizz je gemacht hat. die hat ein heiden spaß gemacht!
sone questreihe vermiss ich wirklich. Segnugsquest war acuh ganz cool aber die hunterquest war echt übertrieben gut.. klar total verbuggt zum teil aber das hat halt dazugehöhrt.


zusammenfassend war damals einfach das besser, weil es das ORGINAL WOW war.. ein online ROLLEN spiel. damit hat es jetzt halt nur noch am rande zu tun. durch die arenatuniere isses halt jetzt ein E-Sport game. das hat halt den flaire total kaputt gemacht. schön für pvp spieler und für raider/RPG ne katasrophe.

trotzdem wurden viele sachen die man damals absolut scheiße fand ausgebessert und es ist nun ein viel " Bequemeres" spiel
aber es ist einfach nocht mehr das gleiche. darum denken viele gern an diese zeit zurück und sagen das alles besser war.. es war halt was anderes speziell jetzt die verbindung pvp/pve landschaften quests.... raids waren auch ein wenig besser obwohl BC mit SW/BT einige klasse raidinnis hatte. das neue naxx stinkt dagegen halt nur ab und ulduar ist meiner meinung nach der erste schritt in die richtige richtung, und darum spiel ich auch noch.


----------



## Zarth (23. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> wotlk server lassen.
> 
> classic server dazu.
> 
> nur würde dann das skillniveau auf den wotlk servern dermassen in den keller rutschen, das wil blizzard wohl vermeiden...


/sign! ^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (23. Mai 2009)

da ich seid dem 2ten releasetag zocke.. hab ich die zeit miterlebt.. ich mag die innis von damals.. und ganz am anfang war für mich auch mmo echt neu... allgemein aba auch so große spiele.. ei strategietiteln sah die welt halt nicht so aus.. habe über IF damals sehr gestaunt.. und den lvl 3 nachelf den ich dorthin gebracht habe mit nem 10er raid gelöscht weil da am 2ten tag scho 60er waren und ich dachte iwi das ich in ner 60er gegend bin und wuste net wie zurück^^ noob halt.. aber allgemein vermiss ichs garnet so.. sererlags und sowas waren net selten.. 40 mann raids waren auch oft laggy.. die items sind genausoviel gedroppt wie heute aba da mehr leute dabei waren.. KRIEG, als heiler ging z.b auch nur heiler.. nur krieger konnten tanken, shadowpriests hatten die besten gilden aufm server vieleicht 1 dabei.. bei normalen gilden musten priester holy sein.. das vermiss ich garnet.. sovieles wurde vom raiden ausgeschlossen.. die bgs kamen auch erst spät, irgendwann kamen dann auch 100% also epic mounts.. da war ich 55 und hatte netmal das 40er mount.. hatte gradma 10g (war eben noob damals und keine jobs nix zum farmen usw) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gesagt i dont miss anythink^^


----------



## Zarth (23. Mai 2009)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> zusammenfassend war damals einfach das besser, weil es das ORGINAL WOW war.. ein online ROLLEN spiel. damit hat es jetzt halt nur noch am rande zu tun. durch die arenatuniere isses halt jetzt ein E-Sport game. das hat halt den flaire total kaputt gemacht. schön für pvp spieler und für raider/RPG ne katasrophe.


Ich als PvPler finde dieses E-sport gehabe kacke finde das richtige PvP ist OpenPvP und Bg


----------



## eyeofevil (23. Mai 2009)

Bitte nicht diskutieren was war besser Wotlk oder Classic! keine Diskussion das ist nicht der Sinn des Threads


----------



## Larmina (23. Mai 2009)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> freie klassenwahl gabs auch net unbedingt shadows waren ne ausnahme genauso wie verstärker eulen eles oder bären tankadins und vergelter.
> dudu= heal
> Priest= heal
> Schammi= heal
> ...


Damals konnte man wenigstens noch ned die Skillung nachschauen also konnte man entspannt als Shadow heilen. Schlimm war immer nur wenns rauskam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarth (23. Mai 2009)

eyeofevil schrieb:


> Bitte nicht diskutieren was war besser Wotlk oder Classic! keine Diskussion das ist nicht der Sinn des Threads


Sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosphoenix88 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich kenns leider nur vom privat server den ich mit ein paar kumpelz nach langer suche gefunden hatte. wir sind auch erst zu bc zeiten dazu gekomm, hatten aber das glück in den old scool insen etwas raid erfahrungen zu sammeln. als nun wotlk kam und uns das ganze zu einfach vorkahm sind wir halt im enet auf nen schönen privat server gestoßen der offi like old scool wow hatte. komplett nochmal hoch lvln auf 60, eqip farmen, q reihen erledigen. EINFACH NUR HAMMER xD^^ leider is der server jetzt zu weil blizz gestreßt hat. auf jeden kommt es besser als bc und vor allem wotlk. mann musste mehr arbeiten, mehr zeit investiern und konnte net gl mit blauen eqip (falls man das denn hat) in raids gehn weil man einfach nicht durch gehalten hat. brd oder strat abfarmen, die alten ksills testen, iwe will ich seit dem nur noch den old scool content mitmachen, ohne die beiden addons. hoffe blizz reagiert auf diesen trent, dann weren viele flamer auch nicht in so guten gilden/ würde es net mehr so viele *gute* gilden geben.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eyeofevil (23. Mai 2009)

woran ich mich auch noch erinnern kann obwohl ich nie 60iger endgame gespielt habe ist, dass es noch keine/kaum low pvp twinks gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 d.h. auch das low level pvp hat wesentlich mehr reiz gehabt =) gleiche chancen usw =)


----------



## Larmina (23. Mai 2009)

eyeofevil schrieb:


> woran ich mich auch noch erinnern kann obwohl ich nie 60iger endgame gespielt habe ist, dass es noch keine/kaum low pvp twinks gab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Damals hatte man das Gold nicht so dicke, dass man seine Twinks damit vollstopfen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich noch sehr schön fand an Classic: Man musste jedes Gebiet durchquesten. Find es einfach nur Schade, wenn man heute nur ein halbes Gebiet machen muss und dann schon die ersten tiefgrünen Quests hat.. (bisschen überspitzt beschrieben..)


----------



## Sypher (23. Mai 2009)

Ihr habt das ALLERWICHTIGSTE vergessen!

Wenn man dann (endlich!) im AV war, hatte man eine wirklich epische Schlacht! (Die waren damals nur für den einen Realm verfügbar, also keine Severübergreifenden)

Ich rezitiere mal aus meinem Kopf:

Montag:
Ich bin um ca: 14:00Uhr nach Hause gekommen, habe bis ca.~23 Uhr gespielt (jaaa Süchti) war NUR in dem einen AV, bin ins Bett.
Dienstag
Um 7:00Uhr bin ich dann in die Schule gegangen und war dann um ca.14:00 uhr wieder zu Hause und konnte in ein und das Selbe BG einsteigen wie schon am Montag! Alle waren die am Montag dabei waren, kämpften immernoch (oder schon wieder) und ich frag so im /bg:

"Sacht mal wurde das BG schon beendet?"
"Nö, wir sind immernoch nicht Fertig! Aber die Horde hat schon gut an Boden verloren!"

Das war.... naja eine "interessante Erfahrung"!

Dann wie alle schon gesagt haben: Das T0 voll haben... dann die ersten t1 Teile bekommen.... Ragnaros´ abkühlen...

Die Epische Priesterquestreihe!



Jaaa, damals war vieles besser aber nicht alles!


Mfg, Dat Shiva


----------



## eyeofevil (23. Mai 2009)

einfach dieses man kennt sich,respektiert sich, man plaudert nen bisschen und tauscht sich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht nur giev epics und leck mich.. keine rücksicht ^^


----------



## Noobydooby (23. Mai 2009)

EINFACHSTE ANTWORT: in Classic zählte skill (Zauber unterbrechen, Ums Eckpull, CC und Schadensreduzierung) > Gear > DPS

2t EINFACHSTE ANTWORT: Die Spieler waren noch Freundlich und Hilfsbereit da man mehr aufeinander angewiesen war. (Heute sind andere spieler für die meisten nur Tritbretter nach oben! Oder wann hast DU ja genau DU das letzte mal bei einem Gruppenquest im /1 gefragt Braucht noch wer XXY? mache das eben auch wen du es aleine könntest ohne eine antwort ala "das geht solo" zu bekommen)

Desweiteren konnte man in Classik sagen: " Gear = Skill x Zeit "

Den wer Skill und Zeit in nen Char investierte kam an Epix ... und wenn ich Zeit sage meine ich ZEIT und wenn ich ZEIT sage meine ich 60Tage Playtime/Jahr


----------



## Sypher (23. Mai 2009)

eyeofevil schrieb:


> einfach dieses man kennt sich,respektiert sich, man plaudert nen bisschen und tauscht sich aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohhh ja, und wenn du irgendjemanden gesagt hast, dass XYZ im Handeln betrügt oder nen Ninjalooter ist dann war dem sein Ruf richtig im [Da wo die Sonne NIE scheint!]


----------



## Zarth (23. Mai 2009)

eyeofevil schrieb:


> einfach dieses man kennt sich,respektiert sich, man plaudert nen bisschen und tauscht sich aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo das war schön


----------



## ~undead~ (23. Mai 2009)

Kann mich da nur anschließen...
Man hat gelevelt mit einer Mischung aus: Questen und wahllos Mobs umkloppen... geil, mit lvl 57 bringt mir ein Mob in Winterspring fast 500EP !!!   *ggg*

Man hatte zwar schon ein paar Addons, aber die waren hauptsächlich dafür da, das der blöde Questtext sofort sichtbar war und man eine große Tasche hatte (bzw. das alle Taschen auf einmal aufgingen uund man nicht alle einzeln öffnen musste) Dann gab es am schluss noch "spielerreien" wie dmgmeter oder so...

Recount, Omen, MobMap oder gar Carbonite gab es einfach nicht...  daran dachte auch niemand -> Ein Addon das dir sagt was du wo looten kannst, wo du deine Mobs killen musst, wo du irgendwann mal was gekräutert hast auf der Karte inkl. Routenplaner -> Undenkbar *g*

Wenn man Hilfe bei ner quest gebrauchthat hat man nicht bei buffed nachgeschaut n einer kompletten datenbank sondern man hat gegoogelt nach dem Mon-Namen und landete meißt auf irgendeiner englischsprachigen Seite.

Zum Gold kann man nicht viel sagen... man hatte keins *g* -> Man farmte ein wenig, baute Erze ab und bekam dann eine Hand voll Silberlinge dafür... Man fing an im Auktionshaus (IF) zu handeln... mit Arkankristallen und Thoriumbarren.. man zahlte 5g (das war übel) an einen Alchi der dir daraus einen Arkanitbarren herstellte. Diese gingen dann zum Teil für 15-25g raus. (Neben der Chromatischen Schuppe aus BRT) eines der teuersten Gegenstände im AH !!!

Hat man sich das langsame Mount gekauft und hatte mit erreichen von level 60 über 100g wurde man von den Gildenmitgliedern beneidet !!! Da war man reich mit 100-200g

War man 60 gab es folgende möglichkeiten sein Equip zu verbessern -> 3-4x Strat am Abend (da konnte man glaub ich auch mit 10 Mann rein) oder Scholo. Das wars.
Düsterbruch war eher lvl 50-57, Brt bis 55. Mehr gabs für den "durchschnittsspieler" nicht.

Man bekam hier und da durch Zufall (man hatte ja keinen Plan welche questreihen man genau erledigen musste) Quests wo man als Belohnung ein dickes Item bekam... dafür brauchte man dann schonmal 20x Blut des Helden (Extrem) + 15 chromatische Schuppen (Dies hätte ca 500 Brt-besuche bedeutet da jeder need drauf hatte) -> aus der Zeit stammt auch der Begriff "hunteritem"  ;-)

Anfangs hat man nicht so darauf geachtet auf Ausweichwertung, Ausdauer, Schatten, Frost, feuerschaden, Intelligenz etc. -> Man schaute sich das Item an, sagte sich: mnhh auf der Waffe steht man würde 4dps mehr machen, also Need *g*

Somit war die normale Ausrüstung (spielte damals einen Krieger) GRÜN mit ein paar bleuen Teilen und das Equip war GUT !!! man bewunderte schon andere spieler die voll blau ausgerüstet waren und fragte sie: "Wo hast du den Helm her... wo ist die Hose gedroppt etc.."  Das man als Noob bezeichnet wurde, weil man mit grüner Ausrüstung in ne Ini ging, gabs nicht... gabs sogar NIE !

(Heute ist es so: Suche Anschluss an Naxx10er oder irgendeine Hero-ini...  Antwort: Lol, du Kacknoob.. mit der blauen Rüssi kannste das vergessen du Spasti)   <- Damals absolut undenkbar !

Und dann gab es Onyxia...  die Herausforderung überhaupt ! und kurze Zeit später MC (Molten Core -> oder nach der ver-deutschlichung die ich total scheiße fand "Der geschmolzene Kern").
Dafür war eine zu damligen zeiten ewig lange und schwere Questreihe von nöten und wer es da einmal zu nem Termin verpeilt hatte itzugehen konnte es fast vergessen... man brauchte nämlich 40 Mann !!!

Und dann sah man sie... die "Helden"...  die ersten lila teile. Sogar "Setteile" !!!  Das ihr euch das vorstellen könnt:  Man lief durch IF und sah von weitem schon... da vorne... das ist etwas unbekanntes... etwas dickes...  man schaute sich die Ausrüstung an und sah einen epischen gegenstand. -> Man selbst wurde sofort nen Meter kleiner und der Besitzer war der Imba-Roxxor überhaupt (man wusste zwar nicht was "imba" bedeutet, aber es war imba und fertig.
Die Teile hatten style... sahen einfach geil aus.  (Heute sieht alles gleich aus. Gerade die Sachen aus Nordend sehen eher aus als würden sie frisch aus nem Sadomaso-Keller kommen)



Kurz zusammengefasst:
- Man spielte mehr oder weniger ohne genaues Konzept.
- Man loggte sich ein, spielte stundenlang und hat eigentlich nicht viel erledigt (kein neues Item, Berufe waren schon auf Max, vielleicht ne Ini gemacht und mit lvl 60 auch keine quests mehr erledigt)
- Man war dauerpleite, war aber doch nie arm, da das Geld eigentlich immer genau gereicht hat. -> Im Ah stand auch nichts für 1000, 2000 oder gar 3000g drin (außer jemand hatte sich vertippt)
- Man hat irgendwie mehr Zeit damit verbracht anderen Gildenmitgliedern bei quests zu helfen (die gerade lvl 20-30 waren) oder zu chatten als selbst zu zocken
- Habe im Urlaub manchmal 16Stunden am Tag gezockt und es war nicht langweilig !!! (Heute muss ich nach 3 Stunden erstmal Pause machen weil ich die nerven verlieren würde)
- Es gab keine Daylies mit denen man binnen 45-60min mal eben 300-400g verdienen konnte
- Es gab keine "ablage" für Haustiere... die wurden alle in der Tache/bank aufbewahrt (Man hatte aber auch außer 2 Katzen nichts) *g*
- Man hatte sein normales Mount und höchstenfalls sein Epic-Mount (nicht wie heute, wo es einen erfolg gibt wenn man 100 !!!!!!!! Mounts besitzt)
- Hatte man mal ein Problem hat sich der gm binnen 5min gemeldet und sofort geholfen... letzute Woche hab ich morgens um 9 ein Ticket geschrieben und am nächsten Tag (abends) ne Mail im Postfach, das ich nicht erreichbar gewesen wäre...  -> soll ich 36 Stunden auf Antwort warten ?
- Als ich das Spiel gekauft habe, hab ich es gleich intalliert, aber erst 4 Tage später das erste mal spielen können --> Server waren down, Einloggen garnicht möglich -> Habe mir in den 4 Tagen mindestens 30x das WoW-Startvideo angeschaut :-)
- 2 Monate jeden Tag 10-15 Sunden gespielt bis ich lvl 60 erreicht hatte *g*


das wars. hört sich alles ziemlch negativ an, aber wenn ich zurückdenke war das echt eine besondere Zeit... man hatte da ein spielgefühl, das man bei BC oder WotL nicht einmal hatte :-(
die Zeit war schön, die Atmosphäre großartig... WoW war das einzigste spiel mit dieser "spielart".  War, conan und die anderen 2 Dutzend "nachgemachten" games sind zwar sicher auch nicht schlecht, aber WoW war einfach einmalig und das Original.


----------



## Net01 (23. Mai 2009)

Irandor schrieb:


> Naja aber das is ja nicht mehr im Sinne von Blizzard. Da das Spiel ja auch viel mehr auf die Leute zugeschnitten wurde die nur wenig Zeit haben und trotzdem was bekommen sollen.
> 
> Zu 60er Zeiten waren für die Leute mit wenig Zeit ausser ein bisschen PvP und hier und da mal ne Ini, nicht viel los.
> 
> Vermisse die Zeiten auch noch. Vor allem MC und AQ40..




Habe leider erst BC angefangen, aber da war es auch noch anspruchsvoller als jetzt.

Der Sinn von Blizzard liegt meiner Meinung auch in der Marktwirtschaft!

Um so leichter ich das Spiel mache, um so mehr spielen und bezahlen dafür.
Ergo: Es gibt mehr Member und mit Wraht of the Lich King noch mehr Möglichkeiten schneller mein t7,5 oder t8
zusammen zu bekommen und dann denken viele sie sind Imba!


----------



## Sypher (23. Mai 2009)

~undead~

Ich erspare mir die Fullquote!
/sign


----------



## ReWahn (23. Mai 2009)

~undead~ schrieb:


> [klasse Text über Classic WoW]



/sign...


----------



## Fallenanqel (24. Mai 2009)

~undead~ schrieb:


> Kann mich da nur anschließen...
> Man hat gelevelt mit einer Mischung aus: Questen und wahllos Mobs umkloppen... geil, mit lvl 57 bringt mir ein Mob in Winterspring fast 500EP !!!   *ggg*
> 
> Man hatte zwar schon ein paar Addons, aber die waren hauptsächlich dafür da, das der blöde Questtext sofort sichtbar war und man eine große Tasche hatte (bzw. das alle Taschen auf einmal aufgingen uund man nicht alle einzeln öffnen musste) Dann gab es am schluss noch "spielerreien" wie dmgmeter oder so...
> ...



wirklich sehr schön geschriebener text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich hab erst mit BC angefangen und ich find wotlk bis jetzt nicht so prickelnd alles sieht mir zu nordisch aus kann auch dadran liegen das es northrend heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will nich 1000 wikingerverschnitte welches grünes item aus northrend sieht nich nach wikinger aus xD


also die rüssi und die raids in BC waren einfach die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


cheerio Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (24. Mai 2009)

Ich spiel zwar erst seit ende BC bis anfang WOTLK aber ich hab von vielen leuten schon von classic zeiten gehört (auch von bekannten aus meiner schule und freundeskreis) und das schien echt viel geiler gewesen zu sein ..... aber naja ich stell jetzt ma ne theorie auf:

Heute spielen viel mehr kiddies als früher und diesen Kiddies is es zu dumm 2-3 h für ne ini zu opfern und da blizzard das bemerkt hat haben sie das spiel so gestaltet wie anscheinend ein großteil der Spieler es haben will: einfacher, kürzer und epic zeugs für jeden vollidioten.

ich weiß ich hab eig nich das recht sowas zu sagen weil ich eh nich weiß wies früher war aber von dem was ich gehört hab scheint es so zu sein. Viele spieler vergessen heutzutage das es ein MMORPG is ..... d.h. sie müssen z.b. ne quest machen , gehn in ne gruppe , erledigen die quest und weg sind sie .... die denken aber nich dran das da andre menschen vorm PC sitzen und sich teilweise auf ihn verlassen ........ die wissen heute einfach nich mehr was Team-play bedeutet. Das is auch der Grund warum ich generell nur mit freunden in inis u.ä. geh weil ich dann weiß "der bleibt bis zum schluß".

Wäre froh wenn die Blizzard viele Sachen wieder auf classic zeiten zurücksetzen würde wie z.b. die instanzen das die wieder schwerer sind weil soweit ich gehört hab sind heutzutage nur noch Ulduar und Nax wirklich schwer alles andre is laut den kommentaren vieler spieler nur noch kinderkram. 

Aber wie es auch immer is denke ich is WoW trotzdem en ziemlich gutes Spiel und Blizzard wird wohl nur dann am Spielekonzept was ändern wenn der Spielertyp sich ändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also einfach positiver sehn und spaß dran haben 

Naja ich hoffe ihr habt meine meinung zu dem ganzen verstanden und stimmt mir darin überein

MFG

xXDarkXx_92


----------



## Sypher (24. Mai 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> also die rüssi und die raids in BC waren einfach die besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Raids, ja die warn geil!

Die Rüstungen.... geschmackssache Druide T4, T5 geil, T6 gefällt mir nicht, und bei Palas hörte ich immer "Go Go Powerrangers!"


----------



## Fallenanqel (24. Mai 2009)

das hören sie von mir heut noch bis auf t8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber selber nen siggibild mit ner n811 druidin in t5 haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




cheerio fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (24. Mai 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> das hören sie von mir heut noch bis auf t8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Ich versteh dich nicht ganz, ich sagte: Druide T4 / T5 finde ich GEIL! 
T6 ist doof da sieht meine Shiva aus wie ein Schamanentotem -.- (Hordenschamane wohlgemerkt, die von den Draenei sind "Made in China")

Und außerdem ist das in dem Sigbild T4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shíshoba (24. Mai 2009)

Aye, es war toll.


----------



## ~undead~ (24. Mai 2009)

^^Danke für den Lob *rotwerd*

beim jetzigen lesen der Artikel die neu geschrieben wurden, in der Zeit in der ich meinen Text getippt habe kann ich zu der "item-problematik" in BC/WotL sagen:

Es ist ja auf den ersten Blick schön (und man freut sich ja auch) das man recht schnell nach erreichen des maximallevels gute epische Ausrüstung bekommt, aber wenn man mal den Neid auf andere weglässt und nur an sich denkt, werden sicher die meißten denken: "Mnhh, das ging mir jetzt doch etwas zu schnell und einfach)

- Ich spiele meinen Twink am Dienstag auf 80. dieser ist schon voll blau equipped durch die Questbelohungen und ein paar Ini-runs. Gehe dann abends mit der Gilde nen schnellen Naxx10er-farm-clear-run machen und habe glück das für meinen Hexxer bei fast jedem Boss ein Stoffteil dabei ist. Nach 3,5h ist Naxx clear. Am nächsten Tag ist die ID resettet und ich geh random nochmal bei nem schnellen Farmrun mit. Fertig.

Ergebnis: Nach ca. 7-8 Stunden Spielzeit und etwas drop-glück ist mein frischer 80er fast (1-2 Teile kann ich mir auch herstellen lassen... Geld spielt keine Rolle, gibts ja an jeder Ecke im Überfluss) full epic. !

Und dann ?  Naja, hier und da brauch ich etwas ruf für das ein oder andere Rezept.... ich such mir dan die Tage mal anschluss an nen Naxx 25er raid und das wars.



Ich würde es viel besser finden, wenn es wieder wäre wie damals. Man geht ein paar Inis und da droppt gutes grünes equip. Damit geht man Heroics (die gabs damals auch noch nicht) und kämpft sich mit viel anstrengung durch die Ini (Mit allem was dazugehört.. endlich wieder Stunnen, Sheepen, verbannen, einlullender Schuss, Frostfalle etc.) und dafür gibts dann blaue Items...
dan ein paar Questreihen, die lange dauern und spannend sind... wo man sich drüber freut, das man sie gemeinsam mit freunden/gilde erledigt hat, um dann den ein oder anderen Raid anzugehen, wo dann mit entsprechendem Würfelglück das ein oder andere Epic rausspringt.

^^Hört sich ziemlich gay und langweilig und warmduschermäßig an, aber dan könnteman sich wieder über ein lila teil FREUEN...  Über ein gutes Item freuen gibts schon lange nicht mehr. seit Kara bekommt man alles binnen weniger Stunden/tage in den allerwertesten gesteckt.
Kein Wunder das viele "profigilden/progamer" schon 4 Wochen nach der Erweiterung rumheulen, es wäre langweilig.  Klar: Man ist nach 4 Wochen auf MAx-Level und full epic und hat außer erfolge farmen nicht mehr viel zu tun.

Alleine die Preise sind schon lächerlich -> 16.000g für ein Mount !!!    16.000g bekam man damals nicht in ner gildenbank zusammen selbst wenn die Gilde 200 spieler hatte und jeder sein gesamtes Habund gut eingezahlt hätte... 
heute gibst du mir 1000g, ich handle damit eine Woche im Ah und ich kauf mir das Mammut für 16k und lassmir den chopper bauen. dazu gibts 2000g trinkgeld weil: wayne  



Ps: muss jetzt pennen.. morgen frühschicht.
Wünsche euch allen eine gute Nacht mit vielen schönen Errinnerungen an die gute alte Zeit damals *träum*


----------



## lordtheseiko (24. Mai 2009)

@ undead
ich mag deinen Text (ich hab ihn ganz durchgelesen)

/sign


----------



## Fallenanqel (24. Mai 2009)

das war jetzt ja mal wohl nen epic fail von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das t6 passt auch mehr zu taure diese komische eule auf dem kopp ^^


----------



## lordtheseiko (24. Mai 2009)

achja pre bc gabs auch dies assozialen chinafarmer nich.
zumindest hat man nix davon gehört!


----------



## Sypher (24. Mai 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> das war jetzt ja mal wohl nen epic fail von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann passieren ;-)



Fallenanqel schrieb:


> aber das t6 passt auch mehr zu taure diese komische eule auf dem kopp ^^



Ohhh ja.... vorallem die Schultern die haben an so nem dicken Huftier auch wenigstens ordentliche Proportionen und sehen nicht aus wie zusammengeknüllt und wieder aufgefaltet ...



lordtheseiko schrieb:


> achja pre bc gabs auch dies assozialen chinafarmer nich.
> zumindest hat man nix davon gehört!



Ohh doch die gabs auch allerdings waren das WESENTLICH weniger... 
und vorallem konnte man mit denen damals noch zusammen Leveln und reden...
Ich hab mal mit einem die Quests um Hearthglen gemacht und dann ist da die Formel für Kreuzfahrer gedroppt (sehr begehrt damals deshalb SEHR teuer!). 
Wir mussten also würfeln: er macht bedarf und ich hab gefragt ob er VZ ist (auf Englisch natürlich) und er meinte er wolle es Verkaufen, das würde seinem Chef gefallen...


----------



## SixNight (24. Mai 2009)

Früher freute man sich über:
-Level 60
-60% Mount
-100% Mount 
-Erstes Epic
-Ersten großen Endboss kill

AND THE NUMBER ONE !!!!!! GRANDMARSHAL ^^


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> also die rüssi und die raids in BC waren einfach die besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich fand die hässlig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (24. Mai 2009)

~undead~ schrieb:


> Alleine die Preise sind schon lächerlich -> 16.000g für ein Mount !!!    16.000g bekam man damals nicht in ner gildenbank zusammen selbst wenn die Gilde 200 spieler hatte und jeder sein gesamtes Habund gut eingezahlt hätte...


ich wäre für ne neue währung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit die ganzen preise gesenkt werden (umtausch von 100 zu 1) wie wärs mit dem azerother groschen?^^



SixNight schrieb:


> AND THE NUMBER ONE !!!!!! GRANDMARSHAL ^^


..was habe ich mich gefreut als wir zu !4! gegen einen obersten kriegsfürsten (krieger) gekämpft haben und diesen nach ca 1 1/2 minuten kampf down hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine ganzen screenshots sind leider auf meinem alten (mittlerweile verschrotteten pc) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber vllt finde ich dennoch was)


----------



## Fallenanqel (24. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich fand die hässlig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du kannst mir nich erzählen das die t7,8 besser aussehen da wer ich aber kein /sign machen

t6 warri <3 t6 heser und vorallem weibliche blutelfen priester mit t5 <3 xD


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> du kannst mir nich erzählen das die t7,8 besser aussehen da wer ich aber kein /sign machen
> 
> t6 warri <3 t6 heser und vorallem weibliche blutelfen priester mit t5 <3 xD


Nur etwas besser.. aber diese "Überall müssen Leuchtepixel sein" einstellung fand ich nicht schön^^


----------



## GGOLOF (24. Mai 2009)

LonelyDay01 schrieb:


> Stunden Lang Strath /Scholo manche Q nervten zwar aber meist Schlachtzug Q
> Raids wahrn was besonderes nicht so wie heute zb naxx trauf haun runter nuken da gabs meist noch taktik und keiner schrie
> nur mit 2.6k dps nähmen wir dich mit da wurde meist jeder mitgenomen oder zumindest ihn ne chance gegben um zu zeigen was er so trauf hatt nja Old WoW wahr einfach der hammer als Bwl der reste bwl raid am start wahr gingen wir rnd rein und wipen 11mal bis wir den das den (event boss ) down hattn aber es leavte auch keiner weil es noch zusammen halt gegben hatt weiß noch das ich 156g an repp kostn hatte aber das wahr mir und der grp egal machten einfach weiter bis er lag und heute is es nja ein wipe alle leaven ... sowas nervt nur noch find langsam wow hatt seinen glanz verloren die t sets wahrn damals noch der hammer manhatte alles was man brauchte zb als healer oder tank an set bonis und heut sind die sets nur noch nen pfusch von nen Blizz lehrling find ich zumindest zwar meist von style her recht nice aber was überhaubt nicht geht is das neue bzw alte t7 bissle was ausgebesert und wolla t7 is da blizz sollte ienfach wider auf die alte welt mehr achten zb old mc oder strath eben das was es so gibt auf hc für 70ig oder 80ig machen damit die es nicht kennen oder das fealing nie erlebt haben zumindest sehn wie es damals abging ^^ eben nur mit andern loot oder so ^^ aber weich von thema ab
> Old WoW is und bleibt die beste zeit von events inis quests usw her find ich jedenfals


Verbesserung von LonelyDay01 sry musste sein ich hab für deinen text 30 mins gebraucht um ihn zu lesen (Klein groß schreibung is mir schnuppe)

Stunden Lang Strath /Scholo. manche Q nervten zwar aber meistens die Schlachtzug Q.  
Raids war'n was besonderes nicht so wie heute zb naxx drauf haun runter nuken da gabs meist noch taktik und keiner schrie
nur mit 2.6k dps nehmen wir dich mit da wurde meist jeder mitgenommen oder zumindestens ihm ne chance gegeben um zu zeigen was er so drauf hat naja Old-WoW war einfach der hammer als Bwl der reste bwl raid am start war gingen wir rnd rein und wipen 11mal bis wir den event boss down hattn aber es leavte auch keiner weil es noch zusammen halt gegeben hat ich weiß noch das ich 156g an repp kosten hatte aber das war mir und der grp egal . Wir machten einfach weiter bis er lag und heute is es nja ein wipe alle leaven ... sowas nervt nur noch find langsam wow hat seinen glanz verloren die t sets warn damals noch der hammer man hatte alles was man brauchte zb als healer oder tank an set bonis und heut sind die sets nur noch nen pfusch von nen Blizz lehrling find ich zumindest zwar meist von style her recht nice aber was überhaubt nicht geht is das neue bzw alte t3 bisserl was ausgebessert und voila t7 is da blizz sollte einfach wieder auf die alte welt mehr achten zb old mc oder strath eben das was es so gibt auf hc für 70ig oder 80ig machen damit die es nicht kennen oder das fealing nie erlebt haben zumindest sehn wie es damals abging ^^ eben nur mit anderem loot oder so ^^ aber weicht von thema ab 
Old WoW is und bleibt die beste zeit von events inis quests usw her find ich jedenfalls.

Auch bei dieser überarbeitung sind sicher noch genug fehler nur es wird dadurch lesbarer die textteile die rot unterlegt sind haben für mich weder sinn noch sonst was ergeben bzw der blizz lehrling 100% nicht stimmt aber das weiß jeder der nicht nur ihre spiele spielt sondern auch sich ein wenig mit der hintergrund story von blizz vertraut macht.

Ps.: Ich will hier keinen flame anfangen oder so mit dem Überarbeiten nur in so einem kleinen text diese masse an rf fehlern das ist unlesbar 

Dank und cucu euer GGolof alias ObstKuchen


----------



## GGOLOF (24. Mai 2009)

so und nun zu meiner eigenen meinung: Also ja ich vermisse good old wow auch aber es gibt auch ding die ich absolut nicht vermisse wie zb lags ohne ende server zusammen stürze usw. Und ja es war schon ein episches gefühl mit 39 leuten (meistens gilden intern oder aus einer coperation) in Mc Naxx Bwl Ony usw zu gehn oder ganz ganz früher 10mann scholo oder strath. Aber das war für die raidleitung immer ein möder aufwand 39 leute dazu zu bringen das richtige zur richtigen zeit zu machen. deshalb finde ich die 25 mann raids einfach besser weil es einfach einfacher geht. nun zum PvP ich fand das ehresystem vom grundgerüst wirklich genial aber die ausführung war echt mies es lief eigendlich zu dem hinaus das die jenigen die mehr zeit  gemacht hatten nun mal die bessere gear hatten. und genau da lag der fehler nicht der skill alleine war ausschlag gebend sondern die zeit die man vorm pc im pvp verbrachte war der grund. 

Mein fazit also es gibt viel sogar sehr viel das ich an vanilla wow vermisse aber aber einbar sachen die ich so schätze wie sie jetzt sind.

Meine Größten Momente dürfen natürlich nicht fehln:
mein erster lvl 60iger (damals noch Jäger mit Hunteriteam rechten)
mein epic mount (1 woche vor bc bekommen -.-)
Raggi down (nach gefühlten 1000 stunden tryn)
erstes mal naxx
und ersters und letztes mal bombe spieln in mc (ihr wisst was ich dazu angreifen musste) war ech lustig das geschrei im ts ^^ 

Also cucu euer GGolof alias ObstKuchen


----------



## Boddakiller (24. Mai 2009)

Also meine Epischsten Moment in Classic waren: 

level 60 erreicht
nef down ( nach einem Monat tryn lag er dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
T2 komplett
AQ Event

Wenn ich heutzutage etwas ausgibger an die Zeit denke muss ich manchmal fast heulen, auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist, ich habe in der Zeit so  einige Beziehungen aufgebaut, zu Personen, die Mittlerweile gute Freunde sind ( und mit Freunde meine ich wirklich freunde ).
Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an das Gefühl erinnern als einer dieser guten Freunde aufhören wollte WoW zu spielen. Er wohnte viel zu weit weg um ihn oft genug zu besuchen ;((
oder die lange AVs waren wirklich geil damals. Aber dazu wurde ja shcn was erzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tjo auch wenn die Grafik nicht sehr gut ist, und das Gameplay nicht einmalig, objetiv betrachtet. WoW hatte schon immer das gewisse Etwas, das es einem so ans Herz wachsen lässt, nicht zuletzt wegen der ganzen Community, den Leuten, damals kannte unter den guten Gilden jeder jeden. 
Das ganze Feeling war damals einfach viel geiler, is sehr schlcht zu erklähren. Man hatte immer dieses kribbeln im Bauch in solchen Momenten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Mir fällt grade noch was ein: Nix wars mit bequem in den Hauptstädten für BGs anmelden (oder noch extremer wo man grade geht und steht) sondern man musste fürs Alteractal ins Alteracgebirge, fürs Arathibecken musstest du zum Kampfmeister in der Zuflucht oder dem vergleichbaren Hordenkaff und für die (damals noch) Warsonggulch musstest du ins Eschental bzw als Hordi ins Brachland....


----------



## GGOLOF (24. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Mir fällt grade noch was ein: Nix wars mit bequem in den Hauptstädten für BGs anmelden (oder noch extremer wo man grade geht und steht) sondern man musste fürs Alteractal ins Alteracgebirge, fürs Arathibecken musstest du zum Kampfmeister in der Zuflucht oder dem vergleichbaren Hordenkaff und für die (damals noch) Warsonggulch musstest du ins Eschental bzw als Hordi ins Brachland....


 Jo wobei ich das wirklich vermisse denn auf den weg dorthin hat man schon mal üben können da dort immer ein paar hordies zu gegen warn ^^


----------



## Zarth (24. Mai 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> achja pre bc gabs auch dies assozialen chinafarmer nich.
> zumindest hat man nix davon gehört!


Es gab recht viele "Chinafarmer" haben auch gut Ehre gegeben wenn das Bg nicht aufging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Zarth schrieb:


> Es gab recht viele "Chinafarmer" haben auch gut Ehre gegeben wenn das Bg nicht aufging
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aszhara, Winterquell usw waren ständig 60er Jäger mit so fantasievollen Namen wie "Pgmyklfudfh" unterwegs


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (24. Mai 2009)

Oh das ALTE WoW...

das war noch was... 
Als Palas Out-of-Combat-Rezzer waren und ihre T-Teile gedisst wurden (Wozu Palas Equip geben stehen ja eh nur rum und buffen und rezzen nach wipe) weil man die Nexuskristalle im Raid dringender brauchte...
Als Druiden Heal geskilled sein MUSSTEN wegen anregen
Als Krieger noch alle Deff sein MUSSTEN weil sie sonst keine Ini sehen konnten
Als man Sonntags frühs seine 10 Leute für Scholo oder gar 15 für UBRS suchte
Als Düsterbruchruns noch für komplett clear fast 6 Stunden dauerten
Als Schurken und Hexer im Singletargetdamage noch erste waren, Hunter knapp dahinter und Mages im Gesamtdamage führten
Als Leute noch (fast) gezwungen waren, ihre Klasse zu beherrschen
Als es keine Chartransfers und Umbenennnungen gab - wer sich zu oft danebenbenahm war auf seinem Server WIRKLICH Chancenlos
Als Raidgilden noch auswählen konnten anhand SKILL, wen sie wohin mitnehmen/aufnehmen (Equip war nie wirklich eine Frage)
Als es noch geile Questreihen gab... Hunterepicbogen, Hexerepicmount, SEGUNG für Priester...
Man hat noch Leute gezogen und Gold verschenkt weil eben NICHT drum gebeten wurde
Keiner war sich zu fein, auf dem Egotrip daherzukommen: "Du hast mir geholfen aber ich helf Dir nicht weil ich die Q schon habe" - gabs seltenst...
Heildruiden, Heilpalas, Heilschamis und Heilpriester beim farmen ganken? Eher ne Ausnahme, man liess sie in Ruhe meistens, die hatten es so schon schwer genug gegen gleichstufige Mobs
5 Gold Repkosten = 10-15 Minuten Farmaufwand 
Raids farmten Silithus die Windsteine gemeinsam und hatten fun...
AQ-Eröffnungsevent.... 
Liesse sich endlos fortführen...


----------



## GGOLOF (24. Mai 2009)

Zarth schrieb:


> Es gab recht viele "Chinafarmer" haben auch gut Ehre gegeben wenn das Bg nicht aufging
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Recht viele ? es war massen nur spam bots waren noch nicht so in mode und ja im bg waren sie am besten easy kill gute ehre aber nur beim ersten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also cucu euer GGolof alias ObstKuchen


----------



## Kráin94 (24. Mai 2009)

ich spiel erst seit bc, aber soll geil gewesen sein vorher...
allerdings kann ich mir das überhaupt nich vorstellen.
wow ohne bgs und arena?WAAHHHHH HILFE^^
nur raiden wird doch auf dauer langweilig...
und wenn ich hier lese wie zeitaufwenig das gewesen ist, wünsch ich mir diese zeiten ganz sicher nicht zurück..
aber ich zu diesen zeiten nunmal nich dabei und kann das nich wirklich beurteilen...vielleicht hätt ichs auch super gefunden, aber aus den erzählungen schließ ich nur schlechtes...


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Als Druiden Heal geskilled sein MUSSTEN wegen anregen


War das nicht die Moonkin Skillung fürs Anregen?


Kráin94 schrieb:


> vielleicht hätt ichs auch super gefunden, aber aus den erzählungen schließ ich nur schlechtes...


Es war einfach ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl als heute. Alles war neu und aufregend und.. einfach toll. ich weiß ned wie ich das beschreiben soll


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (24. Mai 2009)

Kráin94 schrieb:


> ich spiel erst seit bc, aber soll geil gewesen sein vorher...
> allerdings kann ich mir das überhaupt nich vorstellen.
> wow ohne bgs und arena?WAAHHHHH HILFE^^
> nur raiden wird doch auf dauer langweilig...
> ...



BGs gabs schon - AV WS und Alterac
Farmen war NICHT so aufwändig wei man denken mag - man hat halt gemeinsam gefarmt, es kam umgerechnet mehr dabei rum und die Repkosten waren sehr viel niedriger








Larmina schrieb:


> War das nicht die Moonkin Skillung fürs Anregen?




Nein.


----------



## Zarth (24. Mai 2009)

GGOLOF schrieb:


> Recht viele ? es war massen nur spam bots waren noch nicht so in mode und ja im bg waren sie am besten easy kill gute ehre aber nur beim ersten mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm meinte die Hunter in Azahra Winterspring und Teufeslwald mit den ganz tollen Namen Gbjgffh etc ^^wie Larmina schon schrieb.Die könnte man schön umhauen und die Ehre für die absahnen wenn das Bg nicht auf ging.Es waren ja immer Wartezeiten von 30min-2h je nach Bg.

Achja und das schönste für mich an Classic WoW war
-Open PvP (Tyrs Hand,Blackrock,Pestländer,Silithus etc)
-Das alte Ehresystem
-Die 40er Raids (Mc,Bwl,Naxx,Ony & Aq40)
-Die PvP Stammgrp wo ich drin war und wo ich viele Leute kennen gelernt habe.
-Kein Realmpool
-etc


----------



## Shizo. (24. Mai 2009)

LonelyDay01 schrieb:


> Stunden Lang Strath /Scholo manche Q nervten zwar aber meist Schlachtzug Q
> Raids wahrn was besonderes nicht so wie heute zb naxx trauf haun runter nuken da gabs meist noch taktik und keiner schrie
> nur mit 2.6k dps nähmen wir dich mit da wurde meist jeder mitgenomen oder zumindest ihn ne chance gegben um zu zeigen was er so trauf hatt nja Old WoW wahr einfach der hammer als Bwl der reste bwl raid am start wahr gingen wir rnd rein und wipen 11mal bis wir den das den (event boss ) down hattn aber es leavte auch keiner weil es noch zusammen halt gegben hatt weiß noch das ich 156g an repp kostn hatte aber das wahr mir und der grp egal machten einfach weiter bis er lag und heute is es nja ein wipe alle leaven ... sowas nervt nur noch find langsam wow hatt seinen glanz verloren die t sets wahrn damals noch der hammer manhatte alles was man brauchte zb als healer oder tank an set bonis und heut sind die sets nur noch nen pfusch von nen Blizz lehrling find ich zumindest zwar meist von style her recht nice aber was überhaubt nicht geht is das neue bzw alte t7 bissle was ausgebesert und wolla t7 is da blizz sollte ienfach wider auf die alte welt mehr achten zb old mc oder strath eben das was es so gibt auf hc für 70ig oder 80ig machen damit die es nicht kennen oder das fealing nie erlebt haben zumindest sehn wie es damals abging ^^ eben nur mit andern loot oder so ^^ aber weich von thema ab
> Old WoW is und bleibt die beste zeit von events inis quests usw her find ich jedenfals



Erstmal Deutsch : 6 
2. das t3 haben sie übernommen weil die community es wollte! Sie wollten wenn nochmal Naxx dann auch das gleiche t set vom style
3. 156g in Classic nach meinem Wissen unmöglich
4. Aber Stunden lang member suchen für 40er Raids waren toll oder wie?
5. Wenn man zurück denkt, vergisst man meist die Sachen die schlecht waren. Klar sind viele Sachen schlimmer geworden aber vieles 
    auch besser .
6. Gute Nacht


----------



## Kráin94 (24. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> War das nicht die Moonkin Skillung fürs Anregen?
> 
> Es war einfach ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl als heute. Alles war neu und aufregend und.. einfach toll. ich weiß ned wie ich das beschreiben soll



joa das kann zwar sein, aber ich denke auch das liegt daran, dass du das spiel jetzt schon sehr lange spielst...nich unbedingt nur an den erweiterungen.
ich hatte am anfang auch noch ein ganz anderes spielgefühl und das obwohl bc schon längst draußen war.
der erste levelanstieg...
die erste zweistellige stufe...
der erste gold...
usw...
das war alles wie du schon gesagt hast neu und aufregend, aber das wars auch obwohl die addons draußen waren.
auf stufe 60 denk ich mal muss es relativ öde gewesen sein...,aber wie gesagt ich kann das nicht wirklich beurteilen da ich nicht dabei war


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (24. Mai 2009)

Kráin94 schrieb:


> auf stufe 60 denk ich mal muss es relativ öde gewesen sein...,aber wie gesagt ich kann das nicht wirklich beurteilen da ich nicht dabei war



Öde wars wenn man keine gute Gilde hatte - ansonsten konnte man sich kaum vor Aktivitäten retten. Farmen war auch dabei, ja, aber es war durch die Zusammenarbeit aller wesentlich schneller und spaßiger.


----------



## GGOLOF (24. Mai 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Erstmal Deutsch : 6
> 2. das t3 haben sie übernommen weil die community es wollte! Sie wollten wenn nochmal Naxx dann auch das gleiche t set vom style
> 3. 156g in Classic nach meinem Wissen unmöglich
> 4. Aber Stunden lang member suchen für 40er Raids waren toll oder wie?
> ...


shizo ich hab oben eine seite zurück eh schon ne überarbeitung geschrieben aber weder groß klein schreibung noch grammatik verändert. 

Ich find solche texte enfach wiederlich ^^. 
und zu punkt 5 ja du hast absolut recht alle reden immer davon das es so super toll war aber es gab massen an schlechten sachen im classik teil


----------



## Kráin94 (24. Mai 2009)

Zarth schrieb:


> Achja und das schönste für mich an Classic WoW war
> -Kein Realmpool



was war denn daran gut keine realpools zu haben?
davon merkt man doch eigentich nie was...außer dass die bg wartezeiten kürzer sind.
oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Tikume (24. Mai 2009)

~undead~ schrieb:


> WoW war das einzigste spiel mit dieser "spielart".  War, conan und die anderen 2 Dutzend "nachgemachten" games sind zwar sicher auch nicht schlecht, aber WoW war einfach einmalig und das Original.


Ähm ja. Und Spiele wie Everquest oder Dark Age of Camelot hat es nie gegeben. Blizzard hat nichts kopiert. Sicher.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (24. Mai 2009)

By the way, ich gönne es den Casuals, dass der Content einfacher wurde, keine Frage. 
Gleichzeitig sehe ich dadurch aber auch so extrem viele Gimps, dass es wehtut.
Die Deppen waren früher einfach weitaus weniger vertreten, da ihnen sonst ja alle besseren Türen und Tore verschlossen gewesen wären.
Ohne Teamwork ging eben nichts. Flamer hatten wenige Chancen (Je nach Server selbstredend).
Und, was besonders wehtut: Damals haben die Gimps noch lernen wollen - und wurden oft zu guten Gamern, wenn mans ihnen ruhig erklärte... Heute scheint Lernresistenz die vorherrschende Grundvorraussetzung für WoW bei vielen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Kráin94 schrieb:


> was war denn daran gut keine realpools zu haben?
> davon merkt man doch eigentich nie was...außer dass die bg wartezeiten kürzer sind.
> oder seh ich das falsch?




Man hatte seine Ruhe, zB musste man als PvE-Server-Spieler nicht mit PvPlern auskommen, manche Server waren Flamefrei, andere reine Flameserver, die waren dann zusammen auf einmal - Ergebnis, die flamefreien Spieler blieben den BGs fern... RPler mussten NonRPler ertragen, was zu einem guten Teil auch zum Niedergang der RP Server führte... usw usw usw


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Kráin94 schrieb:


> was war denn daran gut keine realpools zu haben?
> davon merkt man doch eigentich nie was...außer dass die bg wartezeiten kürzer sind.
> oder seh ich das falsch?


Die PvPler des Servers kannten sich untereinander, manchmal ist man mit der Horde auf den selben TS und hat sich unterhalten während man sich gegenseitig verprügelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronxi (24. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Die PvPler des Servers kannten sich untereinander, manchmal ist man mit der Horde auf den selben TS und hat sich unterhalten während man sich gegenseitig verprügelt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja, das waren noch Zeiten, da gabs Zusammenhalt. Man uterstützte den der als nächstes dran war für OK., dafür kriegte man dann noch ein richtig tolles "Danke", von dem der es dann schlussendlich geschafft hat, im Ts gesagt. Im PvP war man bekannt wie ein bunter Hund, wenn man gut und fair spielte( natürlich umgekehrt auch). Ohh ja, ich vermisse meine alte BGStammgrp-Zeit. Ach waren wor gefürchtet, die alte Crippler-Strammgruppe, wir waren gnadenlos... Ich höre lieber auf bevor mir eine Träne von der Wange runter rinnt.... Jaja *in Erinnerungen dahin schwelg*...

Lg


----------



## Asmagan (24. Mai 2009)

Classic war schon ne schöne Zeit... kurzer Brainstorm:

- AutoRogue
- Motiverte Spieler
- Mauer der Toten gefunden sich nen Keks gefreut^^
- Keine Palas (Horde)
- Raidleiter hatten meinen Respekt
- Thorium 
- Tarren Mill
- Maydie PvP Video
- nette Menschen kennengelernt ->Gildentreffen ->Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl

WoW is heute leider nix mehr für mich um dort lange zu verweilen, ein MMO(RPG?) wo das Gruppenspiel nur Mittel zum Zweck ist. *grusel*


----------



## GerriG (24. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss hab damals nen Priester bis lvl 56 gespielt und dann mit dem Acc von nem Kumpel seinen Krieger gespielt (Hatte ich vorher nie) 

Dann direkt erstmal ab inne Gruppe für Strath, hab ich den gesagt das ich noch nie nen Krieger spielt habe und so, alle kein Thema ab ins Teamspeak und die haben mir alles super erklärt wie man um die Ecke pullt und sowas alles ^^

2 stunden nach den Strath run wurd ich angewispert für Ubrs uuuuuh hab ich mich toll gefühlt als wir Drakki gelegt haben, hab damals mal das Video gesehen wo die mit 5 Leuten UBRS clear gemacht haben ^^ und ich durfte den Wurf tank spielen, der immer weggeschleudert wurde von dem "Biest" und man das viech nur mit nem bestimmten Messer kürschnern konnte ^^

Aber der Zeit aufwand war einfach krass, dennoch hat es spaß gemacht weil nicht diese epix l00ter dabei waren ^^


----------



## Zarth (24. Mai 2009)

Kráin94 schrieb:


> was war denn daran gut keine realpools zu haben?
> davon merkt man doch eigentich nie was...außer dass die bg wartezeiten kürzer sind.
> oder seh ich das falsch?


Man kannte da durch fast jeden auf dem Server man hat sich "Restepkt" aufgebaut wenn man gut war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man konnte Open PvP machen z.b Kapelle war recht lustig wenn sich da 2 Stammgrpen geprügelt haben.
Man konnte Gold farmen als PvPler hatte man immer so ca 30g auser man ist 24/7 on


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

GerriG schrieb:


> Ich weiss hab damals nen Priester bis lvl 56 gespielt und dann mit dem Acc von nem Kumpel seinen Krieger gespielt (Hatte ich vorher nie)
> 
> Dann direkt erstmal ab inne Gruppe für Strath, hab ich den gesagt das ich noch nie nen Krieger spielt habe und so, alle kein Thema ab ins Teamspeak und die haben mir alles super erklärt wie man um die Ecke pullt und sowas alles ^^


Wenn ich mir nur vorstell wie du heutzutage dafür geflamt werden würdest tut das schon fast körperlich weh


----------



## kthxbye (24. Mai 2009)

Kann mich den meisten Stimmen hier nur anschließen...

Classic WoW war ein wirklich episches erlebnis... die Bezeichnungen Rar, Episch und Legendär haben die Items perfekt beschrieben.
Das Server- und Gildenerlebnis war einfach hammer... man war eine Gemeinschaft und kein Haufen flamender Kinder, die mit ihrem t7,5 angeben und rumspamen, aber keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben und jede Gelegenheit zum Failen wahrnehmen.

MC... auch wenn die Ini nach dem 100sten Run Öde war... das epische Gefühl, wenn 40 Leute auf Raggi einkloppen hat mich immer wieder in die Ini gelockt.
Jedes Item war hart erspielt, ob t0 aus strat/scholo oder die ersten Epics aus den Raidinis.

WoW Heute?

Man stehe einfach mal 5min in Dalaran und lese den Chat... das nennt sich heutzutage "Community"
Wenn ich mir die Idioten anschaue, die zwar Ulduar fast clear haben, dann aber im Handelschan fragen müssen welchen Sockel sie denn jetz kaufen sollen oder was sich für ein Enchant für ihr neues T8 Teil eignet, dann wird mir die Bedeutungslosigkeit meines Equips bewusst.
Selbigen "Voll kuhlen ImBA ubar r0xx0r" sterben dann bei Kel inner Voidzone oder brauchen für einen neuen Boss 10 Trys um zu kapieren, dass sie (Beispiel Hodir) aufs Eis laufen müssen...

In Classic gab es zwar keine Portsteine, und man musste beim Fliegen noch jede Station einzeln nehmen (dazu noch einige andere Unannehmlichkeiten), aber das alles würd ich gern im Kauf nehmen, um das Spielerlebnis auf das damalige Niveau wieder anzuheben.

Warum ich immernoch Zocke? (Wahrscheinlich wie viele andere auch)

Weil man mit den richtigen Leuten noch halbwegs ein Spielerlebnis wie damals erzeugen kann...
Man kann sich Gildenintern mit anderen guten Spielern zusammenschließen, und durch Ausschalten der Allgemein-, Handels- und LfGchannel seine eigene kleine ClassicWoW-Welt erzeugen, wo all die Faktoren, die WoW zu dem Dreckshaufen macht, was es heute ist keine Rolle spielen.

Zum anderen hab ich mich der "Community" (ich nenn den Haufen einfach mal so.. auch wenn er die Bezeichnung garnicht verdient) angepasst... 
Ich ignoriere einfach die ganzen Kinder und Agiere nurnoch innerhalb meiner Gilde/Freundesliste.

Die Randomraids (das Wort "Raid" dafür... egal) sind -Gott sei dank-  wegen seinen extrem hohen Schwierigkeitgraden schnell vorbei..
Nachdem ich alle mir offenstehenden Ids in nicht einmal 2 Tagen abgefarmt habe (DAS ist stupides Farmen.. dagegen war Thyrs Hand damals Hardmode), kann ich mich in meine kleine, heile WoWClassicLike-Welt zurückziehen.

Kurz um:

Ja, Früher war es besser.
Ja, WoW suckt heute.
Das "suckende" daran kann man mit einigen mühen umgehen/ausblenden, wodurch sich dadurch WoW noch Spielbar gestaltet.
Trotzdem bleibt es dabei.
Classic > Ever

mfg
kthxbye


----------



## Faolaa (24. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele erst seid kurz vor BC, und nach allem was ich über die Classic Zeit weiß gibts da nichts was ich mir zurück wünsche.

Aber ich kann sehr gut nachempfinden wie es einigen geht, auch wenn ich nicht denke, dass es die Erweiterungen sind, die schuld sind, sondern der Lauf der Zeit.

Ich weiß noch, mein erster Char auf 70, ich wahr total happy (60 war für mich ja nur so eine zwischen Station...auch toll wegen dem Portal...aber eben nicht das selbe) -- Dann auf 80 war irgendwie nicht mehr so erhebend
Mein erster Raid war Kara und ich habe Blut und Wasser geschwitzt -- Naxx war dann nett, aber irgendwie..naja...eben nicht dasselbe Fealing
Das erste blaue Item, wäre ich im TS gewesen hätten sich die anderen neue Trommelfelle zulegen müssen -- Noch heute freue ich mich darüber wenn ich was nettes für meine Mühen bekomme...aber irgendwie eben nicht mehr sosehr
Mein erstes Mount, ich habe Stunden mit Farmen verbracht und war schon fast lvl 50 als ichs endlich hatte (hatte natürlich auch keinen Plan vom Goldverdienen) und ich habe mich riesig gefreut, genauso später über das Flugmount -- doch seiddem... ist eben nur eine Kopie des schon Gewesenen das Gefühl ist nicht mehr so stark
man kann das noch ewig weiter führen

Und ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht dass es die Casuals sind, die das Spiel und den Umgangston versauen. Zumeist sind dies doch Leute mit Arbeit, Familie und anderen Verpflichtungen, die eben froh sind mal für 45 min eine Instanz besuchen zu können, statt immer alleine was zu machen weil man eben nicht soviel Zeit hat (Gott habe ich den Stufenbereich 40-58 gehasst, ich hatte einfach keine Zeit für die Instanzmarathons und alleine zieht es sich auf dem Level wie Gummi). Ich für meinen Teil wurde immer nur von "Vollzeit"-Spielern beleidigt (ob ichs verdient habe oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt ;-) )

Aber alles in allem kann ich glaube ich verstehen wie es euch geht, ich würde so gerne nochmal anfangen zu spielen, alles nochmal neu erleben


----------



## Zoneraider (24. Mai 2009)

Also bis jetzt dachte ich es würde sich nicht lohnen sich bei buffed anzumelden, aber nachdem ich diesen thread gelesen hab kam bei mir das alte gefühl von WOHA auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich sage zwar nicht das bc oder wotlk schlecht sind aber damals wars einfach genial.
Ich weis noch wie ich 3 wochen lang jeden tag im norden von der chappel in den pessis bei den wassereles und den geistern für mein epicmount gefarmt hab weil da einfach kein schwein hingekommen is und ich meine ruhe hatte.

Ich kann mich auch noch gut daran erinnern als wir uns in 5er grps zusammengerottet haben und die allis an den mittleren windsteine ganken gegangen sind. 

Oder an das epische gezerge mit den allis vor ony wenn die raidmember mal wieder net antanzen wollten.

Hach nochdazu kommt das scholo vor dem nerf einfach nur assozial war. 

Mann und  im av zg trinket an mc trinket an am an pyro instant t1 warri onehit. D

Oder wie sich melees noch in den arsch gebissen haben wenn sich am horizont ein frostmage nur ansatze weise erkenne lies.

Und wie schon so oft erwähnt die com war einfach nur nice. kein geflame wenn man in ein bg gekommen is hat man sicher die hälfte der leute dort gekannt und wusste auf die kann man zählen.

Muss auch sagen das gildenleben damals war ein völlig anderes als später zb in bc. Hab mich nie wieder so wohl gefühlt wie in meiner alten classicgilde und das lag allein schon daran wenn man mit t2 equip 5 mal in folge nach scholo is nur weils dort spass macht und man nebenbei ein paar splitter abgreifen konnte bzw unser hexer immer auf denn stab gehofft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da der einfahc style hatte.

ach und die straht 10er runs waren auch ein highlight genause wie ubrs.

Lustig war auch noch als zg kam und man für den focusbuchband unmengen an gold verlangen konnte. Natürlich bei den unsichtbaren geistern und bestimmten grps in dm west für mages solo farmbar. 

ach ja und das gezerge bei tm werd ich auch nie vergessen.

Nochdazu wie schon erwähnt konnte man damals noch so ein noob sein es gab imemr leute die einem geholfen habe. Zb als ich in brill stand und mich einer gefragt hat ob wir nicht gemeinsam die gruft bei der mühle oben machen wollen und keiner von uns wusste wie man ne /party aufmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich könnt noch ewig so weiter machen aber das würde dazu führen das cih mir nen fingerkrampf hole.

so long zone


----------



## Mokassa (24. Mai 2009)

naja ich kann mich den mich den meiste vorpostern anschließen ich will nicht sagen ds Bc oder WotLK schlecht sind aber früher mit t1, t2 da bekam man mehr respekt und den hatte man sich auch verdient!
heute hier und da mal ne random grp für naxx 25 erster wipe 10 leaven früher war das nicht so (zumindest nicht bei mir) weil es sehr schwer und zeitaufwendig war 40 leute für zb.: aq aufzutreiben und zu koordinieren. Heute nur noch schnell durch und fertig 
früher machte es einfach mehr spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber blizz muss wow casual fähig machen (auch gut so sonst würde es bald gar kein wow geben) da 80% casuals sind 

naja in diesem sinne OLD SCHOOL WOW FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Find es wunderschön wie wir die Erinnerungen zusammentragen. Kommt dadurch alles nochmal irgendwie hoch aus dem Gedächtnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Schnief vor Freude*


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Mai 2009)

> wotlk server lassen.
> 
> classic server dazu.
> 
> nur würde dann das skillniveau auf den wotlk servern dermassen in den keller rutschen, das wil blizzard wohl vermeiden...



Was redest du da für Scheisse?

Als ob Spieler die mit Classic angefangen haben mehr Skill(im Pve) hätten als Wotlk/Bc Spieler meine fresse kommt wieder runter...

Oh und wie Tikume schrieb stundenlanges Farmen langweilig 4 Stunden Trash hauen Instanzen und solche Sachen

BC an die Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was redest du da für Scheisse?
> 
> Als ob Spieler die mit Classic angefangen haben mehr Skill(im Pve) hätten als Wotlk/Bc Spieler meine fresse kommt wieder runter...
> 
> ...


Es sind aber die Spieler die stundenlanges gewipe gewohnt sind/waren und dementsprechend nicht nach dem 1. Wipe verschwinden...


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Mai 2009)

> Es sind aber die Spieler die stundenlanges gewipe gewohnt sind/waren und dementsprechend nicht nach dem 1. Wipe verschwinden...



Das macht sie zu besseren Spielern?

Damals waren es vlt. 2 Mio(kenne die zahl nicht) Spieler heute sind es 12Mio ~ 

Da ist die Rate schwarze Schafe zu finden höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekori (24. Mai 2009)

~undead~ schrieb:


> ^^Danke für den Lob *rotwerd*
> 
> beim jetzigen lesen der Artikel die neu geschrieben wurden, in der Zeit in der ich meinen Text getippt habe kann ich zu der "item-problematik" in BC/WotL sagen:
> 
> ...




Das problem liegt nicht daran das die items Blau grün oder lila sind sondern das die stats zu hoch werden... ich mein guckt euch mal die stats von grünen rüstungen an.. total übertrieben teilweise.. durch die hohen stats von jeglichen rüstungen sind die boss kämpfe und instanzen wesentlich einfacher, schneller etc.  das heißt am ende das man schneller an die heiß begehrten äääpics kommt. es wird viel weniger aufwand benötigt und das ist eine kettenreaktion... 

naja ich hab zum glück mit wow aufgehört ;-)   es langt schon sich hier im forum rum zu schreiben oder neue sinnlose patch notes zu lesen. und dabei zu zu sehen wie das spiel kaputt geht.


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Nochwas: Erinnert ihr euch noch an die verbuggte Seuche aus ZG? Die dann plötzlich überall war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenjiee (24. Mai 2009)

Das Item Problem ist meiner Meinung ganz leicht zu lösen.
1.  Quest Belohnungen sollten nie oder fast nie grüne Items beeinhalten. Ausnahmen sollten sehr lange Quest Reihen sein.
2. Die guten grüne Items sollten nur in Ini's fallen.
3. Blaue Items sind nur beim Endboss der Ini's erhältlich sein.

So ist man nach ca. 15 Ini's teils Blau und würde sich dann in den großen Raids dann auch richtig über die Epischen Teile freuen.

ah. 4. und am Ende dann bei den Raid Endbossen würde dann noch ein Legendary Teil droppen. 

Was meiner Meinung nach im neuen WOW falsch läuft ist das Blizz die Item vergabe viel zu leicht gestaltet.

Es ist jedoch anzumerken das Blizz es in einem Presse Statment bekannt gegeben hat, daruf zu ziehlen die Raids nicht nur 10% aller Spieler zugänglich zu machen sondern fast allen Spielern es möglich zu machen zu "Raiden".

Dazu noch das nicht jede klasse umbeding im Raid anwensend sein muss.

Ah und noch zum Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht mal um 4 uhr morgens im Sturmgipfel Kräuter Farmen `*lol* mit nem epischen flugmount...


----------



## l33r0y (24. Mai 2009)

Contra:_ "Früher war es sehr schwer an gute Items zu kommen. Hatte ich nicht genug Zeit, war mein Equip höchstens teilweise Blau."_
Pro: _"Man konnte aber auch mit grün/blauem Equip raiden gehen, weil die meisten Gilden erst auf den Skill schauten und dann das Equip problem lösten."_

Contra:_ "Damals gab es noch keine Bg's und die früh eingeführten drei Schlachtfelder wurden mit der Zeit langweilig."_
Pro: _"Dafür wurde Open-PvP geschätzt. Nicht selten traf man an Tarrens Mühle auf ganze Raids."_

Contra: _"Alterac dauerte im Durchschnitt 8 Stunden. Meistens bin ich nach ein paar Stunden geleaved weil ich einfach keine Zeit mehr hatte."_
Pro: _"Dafür war es umso epischer wenn man die Zeit mal hatte. Da es keine Realmpools gab konnte man dort viele Leute kennenlernen ausserdem war es sehr von Teamplay geprägt da man meistens nur mit allen Verstärkungen siegen konnte. (Widder, Baum, Steinele, diesen komischen nerfenden Drachen da *gg* etc.)"_

Contra: _"Molten Core war für mich kaum denkbar da ich nie im Leben 39 Leute zusammen bekommen hab."_
Pro: _"Echt? Ich hab mir früh eine nette Gilde gesucht mit der wir uns tief in den Blackrock gewagt haben. Es hat zwar alles gedauert aber es machte mir nichts aus da alle 40 Spieler mit Spaß an die Sache gingen und nicht aus Itemgeilheit oder Zwang. Diese Einstellung brachte uns auch bis Nefarians Thron, den wir stürzten."_

Contra: _"Eine Hybrid-Klasse zu spielen machte keinen Spaß, ausser man wollte Heiler sein."_
Pro: _"Man hatte schwer zu kämpfen mit vielen Vorurteilen die zum Teil sogar berechtigt waren, allerdings war ich mit meinem Druiden schon in MC als Katze dabei und durfte auch bei Sulfuron ein Add übernehmen. Ich habe zwar nicht ansatzweise den Schaden der reinen Dd-Klassen erreicht, was ich aber mit meinem Fähigkeiten (Adds abspotten und heilen im Notfall) wieder wett machen konnte."_

Ich fand die Classiczeiten einfach.. epischer. Aber ich bin froh das es nicht mehr so ist wie damals, da ich dann warscheinlich heute noch Stunden vor dem Rechner hocken würde.


----------



## jeef (24. Mai 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was redest du da für Scheisse?
> 
> Als ob Spieler die mit Classic angefangen haben mehr Skill(im Pve) hätten als Wotlk/Bc Spieler meine fresse kommt wieder runter...
> 
> ...



und du pfosten hast einfach net gerafft was hinterdem Post steckt lies ihn bitte nochmal solange bis es ankommt

ps: er meint genau so welche wie dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das du selbst jetzt net drauf kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (24. Mai 2009)

Altarac runs die über mehrare tag gingen und wo man noch die Beschwör Bosse gemacht hat (ist hetue garnet mehr möglich  von der zeit her)
Was ich auch sehr schön fand das epic darmals viel mehr wert war heute hat jeder full epic ich weiss noch wo ich mein erstes epic mit mein Krieger hate^^ und vorallem das alte PvP-System mit den rängen fand ich gut.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Altarac runs die über mehrare tag gingen und wo man noch die Beschwör Bosse gemacht hat (ist hetue garnet mehr möglich  von der zeit her)
> Was ich auch sehr schön fand das epic darmals viel mehr wert war heute hat jeder full epic ich weiss noch wo ich mein erstes epic mit mein Krieger hate^^ und vorallem das alte PvP-System mit den rängen fand ich gut.
> 
> d[-.-]b


Das letzte mal dass ich die Bosse gesehen hab ist über 2 Jahre her.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (24. Mai 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Altarac runs die über mehrare tag gingen und wo man noch die Beschwör Bosse gemacht hat (ist hetue garnet mehr möglich  von der zeit her)
> Was ich auch sehr schön fand das epic darmals viel mehr wert war heute hat jeder full epic ich weiss noch wo ich mein erstes epic mit mein Krieger hate^^ und vorallem das alte PvP-System mit den rängen fand ich gut.
> 
> d[-.-]b




Doch, vorgestern erst erlebt, ein AV in dem Flugtruppen der Allys zu uns kamen, wir dafür aber den Elementar reinbrachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (24. Mai 2009)

naja wow war damals anders. es war schwieriger und die community war teils freundlicher. jedoch war es auch sehr nerfig, wenn man dann ewig gespielt hat und am ende dann nicht mehr weiter kommt, weil man nicht in ner gilde ist und nicht so viel zeit hat wie andere.

und auch schon damals sind viele mit epics rumgelaufen die aber sonst nix auf dem kasten hatten. man musste nur die richtigen leute kennen, denn auch schon damals war es möglich die t1 und t2 raids mit nur 20 oder 30 mann zu schaffen und konnte so immer schön welche die nicht spielen können mussten mitziehen und die mit t1 oder t2 ausrüsten. einzig an t3 konnte man sehen, wer wirklich was drauf hat, weil naxx damals sowas von schwer war und dort auch wirklich 35-40 leute perfect zusammen spielen mussten.


das einzige was ich an der classic zeit vermisse ist der umgang in der community. wenn man damals leute für ne instanz gesucht hat, dann hat man jeden mitgenommen und nicht erst welche, die so gutes equip haben, dass sie aus der instanz eh nix mehr gebrauchen können.


----------



## Barret40 (24. Mai 2009)

Hoi

Joha das waren noch Zeiten. Kann mich noch gut erinnern wie ich aus Startgebiet der Zwerge raus bin und mich ängstlich Richtung Kharanos bewegte. Da waren ja Level 8 Mobs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ehrfürchtig betrat ich auch das erste mal Ironforge. Einige tage später mein erster Flug von Thelsamar nach Ironforge, wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da gabs so einige Sachen die es eben nur gibt wenn der erste Char hochgespielt wird.
Die 40er Raids waren auch klasse wenn auch sehr Zeitaufwändig. Härtester Gegner war Vaelestraz in BWL, 32 Wipes hatten wir bis der Drache das erste mal im Staub lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Hmm, Items ??? T1 komplett nach 75 MC Runs, da hab ich mich gut gefreut. Danach waren die Items eigentlich nur noch Mittel zum Zweck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außer natürlich T2 Schultern und Helm, sieht an meinem Zwergenkrieger einfach nur Göttlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich hab sie immer noch auf der Bank liegen.
Im laufe der Jahre hat sich einiges verändert. Die Inis sind einfacher geworden seit Wolt. Reingehen, alles killen und gut ist. Dafür entfallen auch die Frustruns mit Leuten die nix peilen und so. Die Community ist auch nicht mehr so eng zusammen wir früher finde ich. Mag aber auch daran liegen das eben jede Menge Leute WoW zoggen. 
Ansonsten ist auch Wotl ein tolles Addon mit teilweise coolen Quests tollen Landschaften. Ich für meinen teil spiel auch nicht soviel wie früher, nur wenn ich Bock hab. Ich verzichte auf Raids und hab einfach nur noch Spaß im Game. Meinen Warri hab ich schon durch. Meinen Hunter mach ich auch noch fertig dann ist auch wieder Pause angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für die Allianz

Barrot Wächter der Feste


----------



## Stupsichen (24. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich erinner mich noch wie noobig ich war... *g*

Damals mit nem untoten Krieger angefangen, ewig gebraucht zum Leveln und keine Ahnung von nichts. Wurde dann mal gefragt, ob ich den Tank in HdW machen möchte.
Ich natürlich sofort ja klar. Aber, öhm, was macht nen Tank. *g* Erstmal gute Miene gemacht und erste Mobsgruppen gepullt( NOch vor der eigentlich INstanz). Wipe!!!

3 Mobgruppen später fragt mich dann jemand, wo denn mein Schild sei.  Ah, ein Schild brauch man also zum Tanken. *lol* Hab mich dann als "Noob" geoutet und naja, es gab kein grosses Rumgekreische und Gemecker so wie das heute so oft der Fall ist. Nein, man hat sich die Zeit genommen und mich über Bedrohung, Verteidigung und den ganzen Kram so aufgeklärt.

Auch witzig war, dass die Städte noch anders hiessen. Ich weiss noch, da kam ich eines Tages on und musste Quests in Wegeskreuz abgeben oder Donnerfels. Öhh..wo bitte sollen diese Orte, denn sein?!? *lol*

Achja, Old School WoW hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht viel von den grossen Schlachtzuginis gesehn, aber ich hatte trotzdem meinen Spass..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (24. Mai 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt war Classic ganz schön schlecht. Teilweise 6 Stunden Raids in überaus hässlichen Instanzen (außer vielleicht AQ, ZG)... ich frage mich echt wie ich das damals nur ausgehalten habe und wie ich dabei Spaß haben konnte. Also wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hätte zwischen Raidcontent heute/BC oder vor ein paar Jahren, ich würd den von heute bzw BC nehmen.

Toll an Classic war einfach, das alles noch so neu war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klar alle schwärmen noch davon, schließlich hat man nur Gutes in Erinnerung. Ich glaube aber das viele nicht mehr so schwärmen müssten wenn sie noch mal richtig Classic spielen. Da ist das alles nämlich nicht mehr ganz so neu, da fallen einen die negativen Seiten auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dabei zählt es natürlich nicht sich einer Retro-Gilde anzuschließen. Richtig WoW Classic, ohne neue Talente, ohne Dualspecc, Glyphen und mit den alten Ehresystem. Glaubt mir, ihr werdet mehr Zeit investieren und es kommt weniger Spaß dabei raus... Damals war WoW noch richtig Arbeit wie ich finde, wer oberster Kriegsfürst gemacht hat wird mir da zustimmen. Es gab auch außer PvP nichts anderes was ein PvEler machen konnte der halbwegs gut dabei war, sowas wie HC Instanzen gab es nicht und das Leveln war auch um einiges nerviger. Wer will sich bitteschön freiwillig den ganzen Mist in MC nochmal mit einen Twink antun?


Am liebsten erinnre ich mich an meine Zeit in Naxxramas. Die besten Raids meines Servers wetteiferten um die Firstkills. Okay, mein Raidbündnis ist nicht ganz so weit gekommen...dafür haben wir aber einen Faerlina Horde- und Maexxna Serverfirstkill hingelegt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann heute noch die Freudenschreie aus dem TS hören. Das ist irgendwo noch was anderes als "nur" mit 25 Leuten.

Bei Razu wipen war natürlich auch toll...besonders als Hunter die damals nun wirklich nicht beliebt waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Razu hat früher einen...ka Schrei gemacht der jeden Spieler getötet (?) hat der in seiner Sichtweite war. Wenn die Hunter dann mal Totstellen benutzt haben (da war die HP kurzzeitig auf 0, schlimm für die Heiler) gab es sofort Gelächter im TS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber als wir wieder aufstanden haben wir zurück gelacht. :>

Und mal Hand aufs Herz...früher haben wir doch alle ziemlich schlecht gespielt oder? xD


----------



## Cazor (24. Mai 2009)

mein lustigster Screen pre BC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Winterspring, die Ecke mit den Dämonen.. hatten wir grad entdeckt.
Huhu Larry!


----------



## Grimmzahn (24. Mai 2009)

_Gähn!_


----------



## mäxweLL1 (24. Mai 2009)

Sorry hab früher nicht gezockt aber was heist denn Stundenlanges Mob kloppen bei Tyrs Hand??


----------



## Láir de rien (24. Mai 2009)

das gute an keinem realmpool war, man konnt sich nicht aussuchen wer dein gegner aufm schlachtfeld war(indirekt), nach bc gings dann so, oh ich bin im schwersten realmpool als ally, will auch ma gegen horde gewinnen und wechsel den server damit ich in einen leichteren realmpool komme, das war lange ein trend. resultat davon: afkler, ehreleecher in bgs,oder 110:80 für die horde im arathi, sie haben drei bases,klick die ersten drei verlassen das bg, so liefen leider 19/20 bgs so


----------



## the Huntress (24. Mai 2009)

mäxweLL schrieb:


> Sorry hab früher nicht gezockt aber was heist denn Stundenlanges Mob kloppen bei Tyrs Hand??



Gold Farmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Evtl. auch den einen oder anderen Ally ganken. ^.^


----------



## Langmar (24. Mai 2009)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> Orginal PvP : therens mill /southshore  alle lvlstufen vertreten des war geil damals.. keine bgs einfach noch SCHLACHT!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Arghh, mir kommen die Tränen, im Gedenken, an diese epischen
Schlachten zwischen Horde und Allianz im Vorgebirge des Hügellands! (Was für'n doofer Name..)

Das war immer so aufregend, dieses Getümmel, wie in einem richtigen Kriegsfilm!
(Like Herr der Ringe <3)

Auch wenn die Old School Zeiten manchmal etwas hart waren, aber die Erlebnisse, die
man machte, waren einfach nur überwältigend.

Und dann noch das alte PVP System <3


Ich vermisse es =(


mfG Langmar


----------



## the Huntress (24. Mai 2009)

Das alte PvP System war nix für Leute, die nicht den ganzen Tag PvP machen wollten.

Wer die tollen Items haben wollte, der musste ne Menge Zeit investieren. Das jetzige System ist einfach besser, weil du auch ein paar Tage Pause machen kannst - die Punkte für den Kauf des Items hast du immer noch. Früher musstest du aufpassen das keiner mehr killt als du und dich nicht dann von deiner Platzierung verdrängt. Die Ränge sind eine tolle Sache, das können sie wieder einführen. Diese aber als Vorraussetzung für die besten Items zu machen, bringt den meisten Spielern aber null. Ich will es so wie es früher war nicht wiederhaben.

Und die Open PvP Schlachten haben auch so ihre Tücken... zb. für die Leute die dort Leveln wollen. Klar wer auf keinen PvP Server spielt wird nicht so einfach gekillt, aber die Questgeber...

Wer Open PvP machen will der soll halt nach Tausendwinter gehen, dort wird auch der Wunsch für ein Serverinternes "BG" erfüllt. Realmpools sind schon ne tolle Sache, da haben auch die Server mit geringer Bevölkerung was davon.


----------



## Dabow (24. Mai 2009)

Also : Aus meiner Sicht waren die Spieler damals anders ! Ich habe seid Classic WoW kaum noch Leute kennengelernt die so richtig " Ich verzichte für dich auf das Item, wir wollen zusammen etwas erreichen ! Du brauchst es dringender " erlebt !

Das spiel war damals so genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne Abhärtung im PVP ... Stundenlang Farmen, immer Arm an Gold .... solche Sachen *traumhaft*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (24. Mai 2009)

Ohne Abhärtung im PvP, sodass Stoffis die reinsten Opfer waren...
Ohne Abhärtung im PvP, sodass gute PvPler raidfähiges Equip hatten, ohne auch nur eine Schlachtzuginstanz gesehen zu haben...
Ohne Abhärtung im PvP, sodass PvEler BGs mit ihren TierXY Equip alles rockten...


----------



## Fearforfun (24. Mai 2009)

Ich erinnere mich eig. nur an stunden lange wartezeiten auf's alterac was man eig. als ally auf meinem sever nur machen konnte wenn man mal gewinnen wollte und wo man dann auch ab und zu 6stnd drin war und es einen einfach keine marken gebracht hat weil es entweder buggy war und man nichts bekommen hat oder man noch vor dem ende der schlacht, die auch mal über 8stnd. ging off musste.
An unmöglich zu erreichende pvp-titel/items.
An Stundenlanges 11silber farmen bei den Drachen in der brennen steppe die da noch elite waren wo ich immer fear rausballern musste und wegen der überfarmung zum schluss ne billanz von 7 gold - 4g repkosten hatte, nach einer stunde!.
Daran dass ich noch nie geraidet habe, weil ich damals noch nicht wusste das sowas als casual geht - was damals auch nicht ging -,- .


----------



## Ahti1 (24. Mai 2009)

Das geniale war einfach jeder kannte jeden auf dem server..........ich hab jetzt 3 jahre nicht gespielt, hab mich dann eben eingeloggt und es kann sich wirklich jeder der damals gespielt hat sich noch an mcih erinnern, selbst die horde hrhrhr ok waren au nur 10 die pvp gespielt haben.......man konnte mit horde zusammensitzen ob in IF oder OG ohne gleich abgemetzelt zu werden......
die ränge waren eh da genialste sollte wieder eingeführt werden......es brauchte zwar nur viel zeit und nichtso viel skill wie arenawertung, aber durch die ewige zeit bekam man skill. 

naja ich schreibjetzt net weiter hab heut noch anderes zu tun währe zu viel zeit^^


----------



## Shintuargar (24. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso so viele der Meinung sind, dass die Community damals besser war?

Gerade da ging es, weil Epic eher selten anzutreffen war, am höchsten rund sobald einer das lila Teil nicht bekommen hat. Dort gab es Leute die auf alles gewürfelt haben, weil die das Zeug ja beim NPC verkaufen können oder als Zweitausrüstung haben wollten wenn die erste mal kaputt geht und sie nicht reparieren können. Soviele Leute haben sich nach dem zweiten oder dritten Wipe verabschiedet, ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zu heute. Und freundlich waren die Leute nur, solange sie etwas von dir hatten. Vorallem dann, wenn man geraidet hat und derjenige selbst einen Raid sucht. Was freilich anderes war, dass man nie nach DPS gefragt wurde. Allerdings wurde man auch damals schon gekickt oder ausgelacht, wenn man zu wenig Schaden machte. Schwarze Schafe gibt es immer.

Ich wünsch mir so, dass Blizzard einen Classic Server hinstellt, mit dem Stand kurz vor dem 2.0 Patch. Jede Wette das Blizzard den nach einem halben Jahr getrost wieder dicht machen kann. Dann fällt vielen wieder auf, das es neben den unbestreitbaren tollen Dingen aber auch die andere Seite der Münze gab. Und die blenden viele aus.

Übrigens: Zu Beginn von WotLK haben viele geheult, dass im PvP zu viel Burst ist und die Kämpfe zu schnell gehen. Willkommen im PvP von Classic. Ein Raid mit T2 oder sogar T3 als Gegner war eine unlösbare Aufgabe, bevor man irgendwas des Gegners kontern konnte, war man tot. Das einzige was damals noch richtig toll war im Gegensatz zu heute: Es leavte keiner vorzeitig das BG, egal ob Stammgruppen da standen oder man in Unterzahl war.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2009)

Mal ehrlich, es gab dieses Feeling, weil das alles Neu war.
Ein freund von mir zockt seit realease, und ich hab ihm schon damals zugeschaut.
da der suppot schlechter war, hat er bis zu 5 stunden in einem baum gesteckt, als er geist freigelassenhat, und die lags waren unmenschlich. da es weniger gm`s gab. haben sich die spieler viel persoehnlichere beleidigungen erlaubt usw.

Also, weis aussieht:
Frueher war IMMER alles besser
Es gab keinen Noobs
Es hat spass gemacht sich durchzulaggen
Die x tausen q bring mir 300 murloczeigefinger haben mehr spass gemacht als die abwechslungsreichen bomber und fahrzeug, drachen und sonstige q.
5 std lang tyrs hand gekloppe war ein tolles feeling
Wenn sich 40 spieler stundenlang durch trash kloppen und wegen einem idioten beim boss wipen war das das hoechste alle gefuehle
Palas waren zu fast nichts zu gebrauchen
Druiden waren heal-maschienen
schurken haben alles gekillt was bei 1 nicht auf den baeumen war und nicht krieger hiess.
usw



an alle die ueber zusammenhalt reden: wenn ihr dauernd probs mit anderen spielern habt MACHT IHR EINEN FEHLER

ich habe bisher 4 leute auf ignore, weil sie irgendwie scheisse gebaut haben.
sucht euch die gild e eures lebens, freundet euch an usw.


----------



## the Huntress (24. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Also, weis aussieht:
> Es gab keinen Noobs



Das würde ich nicht sagen. Früher wurde nicht so aufs DMG-Meter geschaut bzw ne Zeit gabs sowas nicht. Die meisten haben, zumindest in meinen Raid, eh ohne viele Addons gespielt. So hat man auch nicht gemerkt das man evtl. zu wenig heilt / zu wenig Schaden macht. (außer wenn der Raid nicht weiterkommt) Ergo hat sich auch niemand die Mühe gemacht seine Spielweise zu verbessern... Es hat praktisch keine Sau gemerkt das er ein schlechter Spieler ist. ;D

Heute meint man das es mehr Noobs gibt und Leute die unfreundlich sind...das liegt daran das mittlerweile mehr Leute dieses Spiel spielen, also gibt es auch mehr Idioten mit denen man öfters im BG oder in einer Instanzgruppe zusammen spielt.


----------



## Terratec (24. Mai 2009)

the Huntress, ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber hast du _wirklich_ nicht bemerkt, dass das ironisch gemeint war?


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (24. Mai 2009)

Zu dem fehlen der alten Quest, obwohl ich erst LV40 ärgert mich das, denn damit habe ich nicht die Chance die schöne Quest zu machen. Ich habe jedoch vor mir mit 60das T1 oder T2 zu holen (falls die nicht schon weggepacht sind). Denn die sehen einfach nur cool für den Krieger aus, und ich habe sowieso vor bis 60oder61 in der alten Welt die Quests zu machen.

Gruß Menschkrieger1995


----------



## Maxorizor (24. Mai 2009)

Was mir in BC und WotLK zu kurz kommt, was aber in Classic hammergeil war, sind die supercoolen QUestreihen, wo man noch richtig was tun musste.
Auch die KlassenQUests waren der Hammer.... jeder beneidete damals den Hexer als er mit seinem Schreckensross auf einmal in den Hauptstädten rumsteht^^.
Den Jäger Full T1 + EpicBogen + Stab + Köcher, meinerseits auch der Grund gewesen nen Hunter zu spielen, alleine wegen der Questreihe gegen die Dämonen, die man immer wieder wiederholen konnte bis es dann gefixed wurde und nach Abschluss der Quest die Dämonen nicht mehr herausfordern konnte.
Auch die Community war der Hammer, eine Frage und 100e hilfreiche antworten, heut' ist's eher so das man als ANtwort bekommt: "Guck Buffed.de du Newb!" oder ähnliches.
Ich hab's selbst in Classic nur bis BWL geschafft, und dann nicht mal Nef gelegt, aber mir war das egal, 40 Kameraden waren ja da, mit der selben Einstellung, weitermachen .... üben, üben, üben.

Heute geh ich maximal mit Kollegen noch als Aushilfe in die 10er Raids mit, da es privat bei mir für die 25er Raids nicht passt. Viele Raids legen ab 18/19Uhr los und da binsch net mal daheim ^^, wenn man dann mal nen Raid gefunden hat, haben mindestens 10 von 25 ganz grosses Interesse an meinem Equip um zu gucken, was ich an DPS fahren kann/könnte. Jaja, auch als Tank werd ich des öfteren schon mal gefragt wie die DPS bei mir so ist (was ich echt lächerlich find^^).


----------



## Senseless6666 (24. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Damals konnte man wenigstens noch ned die Skillung nachschauen also konnte man entspannt als Shadow heilen. Schlimm war immer nur wenns rauskam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Barlow hust hust^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (24. Mai 2009)

eyeofevil schrieb:


> woran ich mich auch noch erinnern kann obwohl ich nie 60iger endgame gespielt habe ist, dass es noch keine/kaum low pvp twinks gab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm bei uns gabs auch da welche.. nur war kreuzfahrer natürlich nichtn so stark wie 5 andere verzauberungen auf allem..^^


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Maxorizor schrieb:


> (was ich echt lächerlich find^^).


Ist auch lächerlich die Leute die das fragen haben keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichname (24. Mai 2009)

Ich hab leider erst kurz vor WOTLK angefangen. 
Aber wenn ich die Texte so lese dann find ich es sehr schade, wie das Spiel jetzt ist. 
Ok ich hab eh aufgehört, deswegen ist mir das mehr oder weniger egal. 
Schade aber, dass man dagegen nichts machen kann......Unterschriften sammeln vielleicht? ^^
Aber das wird wohl auch nichts bringen...


----------



## Floyder (24. Mai 2009)

Hahaha.. da kommen geile Erinnerungen hoch...
- die Hakkar Seuche außerhalb der Instanz, fast alle Spieler waren verseucht
- Golemagg von der Brücke aus pullen und den Raid wipen lassen
- Erster Ragnaros-Kill (epischer Moment mit lvl60)
- Wie unsere Gilde im TS gefeiert und geschrien hat, als wir das erste mal Vaelastraz down hatten
- Das PvP-System damals und als ich Hauptmann wurde
- vieles mehr

Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, schreibe ich euch mal einige längere Geschichten, das waren jetzt nur kleine Stichpunkte, ich könnte ewig so weitermachen.

Grüße,
FzudemO


----------



## Deis (24. Mai 2009)

Man musste sich halt damals (ich sage mal grob "damals", obwohl dies ja auch einen Zeitraum von ueber einem Jahr einschließt) jeden Tag aufs neue Frauen: "Was mache ich heute?". Level ich meinen Beruf? Mach ich ein paar Quests fuer Ausruetung und Gold? Mach ich PvP fuer Ehre? Suche ich mir ein Team fuer Instanzen? Wenn ich mich heute geschickt anstelle kann ich viele Berufe (Verzauberkunst mal aussen vor) innerhalb weniger Tage auf Fullskill bringen. Farmberufe (Bergbau / Kraeuterkunde) sowieso. Als ich mit WoW anfing brauchte ich dafuer ... keine Ahnung ... 4 Wochen? Tage dauerte es nur wenn man wirklich NICHTS anderes tat. Ehre farmen ... Alterac: Wie lange dauert es heute? War lange nicht mehr da. 10 Minute? Ich erinnere mich an o.g. Schlachten von mehreren Stunden fuer ein paar lausige Punkte. Obwohl ich frueh nach Release von WoW angefangen habe, habe ich AQ40 und MC trotzdem nie gesehen - bis heute nicht! Wer weiß heute schon noch Warum Osriks Kiste im Rotkammgebirge inmitten des See's liegt? Wie wenige wissen warum das Rotkammgebirge ein so wichtiger Knotenpunkt ist und der Bürgermeister deswegen in umliegenden Gebieten so dringlichst um Hilfe bittet? Es ist nicht mehr noetig Questtexte zu lesen. Er ist wie folgt aufgebaut:

-In knappen Worten was zu tun ist und wo man etwas findet
-Questtext
-Evtl. nochmal ein Teil in dem steht was zu tun ist.
Damals war eine Quest oft wie folgt aufgebaut:

Ich habe XY verloren, weiß aber nicht wo - Findet es fuer mich!
Kriegerquest nicht gemacht? Keine Defensivhaltung! Priesterreihe nicht gemacht? Keine Erlösung!
Das Spiel war so angelegt, dass man mit normalem spielen mit Level 40 soviel Gold hatte, dass man sich gerade eben Reiten + Mount kaufen konnte und dann noch ein paar G Reserve hatte.
Ganken war auch damals schon in Mode. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich in Dunkelhain gegankt wurde von einem Hunter oder Mage der sich auf den Daechern tummelte. Anfragen im /1 nach einer bestimmten Quest z.B. endeten meistens damit, dass sich ein Team bildete und man mit 3 oder 4 Leuten auf die Suche ging und eigentlich keiner einen Plan hatte. War total chaotisch, da alle irgendwo rumliefen - aber lustig. Platz im Inventar? Fehlanzeige. Was war damals das groeßte? 12er Platz Taschen? Gold fuer 7 Bankfaecher hatten nur die wenigstens. Wenn ich damals mit meinem Priester einem Hordie Ausdauer buffen wollte -> Gedankenkontrolle -> Segen der Macht -> XY verneigt sich vor euch. Wenn ich das heute mache endet es meistens damit, dass ich Gedankenkontrolle garnicht zuende casten kann und schon tot bin. Mit seinen Klassen musste man sich entscheiden: Was mache ich? Als Krieger z.B. konnte man ganz groß im PvP werden mit Waffenskillung, oder ganz groß im PvE als Tank oder DD. Wobei es als DD immer schwer war Fuß zu fassen. Random wurde man als DD kaum mitgenommen. Umskillen wurde auf dauer einfach zu teuer.

Wirklich anders oder schwieriger sind die Bosse von heute auch nicht. Was musste man schon groß bei Sneed + Schredder (Erster Boss Deathmines) beachten? Volle Damage fahren hieß es hier, Tank heilen, und nach einem Moment kam von hinten eine Pat. Wenn man mal die Pat. wegnimmt klingt es ein wenig wie Flickwerk. 
Was konnte Herod der scharlachrote Champion schon? Einen Wirbelwind - toll. Wenn der Tank echt gut equippt war zuhotten, alle anderen weg und danach wieder ran. Wenn er tot war die ganzen kleinen Adds wegbomben. Klingt nach General Bjarngrim (Hallen der Blitze).
Kurrinaxx, erster Boss AQ20. Mit einer der ersten wirklichen Movement Bosse. Wer sich nicht bewegte bekam einen Hitmalus von 75%. Hoert sich nach Heigan dem Unreinen, oder jedem anderen Movementboss an. Blackrockdeeps waren mal echt eine harte Nuss, da die Trashmobs im Lyzeum so pervers schnell respawnten, dass man ohne adaequaten Damage nicht zum Boss durchkam.

Alles in allem hat sich das Spiel deutlichst gewandelt und das wird es auch weiterhin. Das ist auch gut so. Was davon positiv und was negativ zu betrachten ist, muss jeder fuer sich entscheiden. Revidieren wir mal BC und WotLK. Dann wuerden wir immernoch alle, mit unserem mittlerweile neunten Char, C'Thun in AQ40 legen. Bisschen oede, oder? Jeder Melee-DD haette Ragnaros Sulfuronhammer³.


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. Mai 2009)

Ich erinnere mich an Farmorgien in Silithus (Odem des Windes hat damals ne ganze menge gebracht).
Es gab beim questen wesentlich mehr Elite (heute: "Gruppen")-Quests, wo man gut und gerne schonmal ein paar Stunden 'für gebraucht hat.

Ich erinnere mich auch daran dass die Klassen generell nicht so stark waren wie zum Anfang von BC bzw. viel schwächer als in WOTLK. So hingen ich (Hexer), meine Freundin (Krieger) ein Magier unserer Gilde und ein Druide in den frühen Morgenstunden bei den Blutsegelkabunieren fest um sich dort über die Schwadroneure, die Karten und die Befehle herzumachen. Sehr frustrierend aber auch sehr spannend!

Die Hexenmeister-Epic Mount Questreihe ist mir besonders in Erinnerung geblieben. Am Schluss musste man ja nach Düsterbruch um dort das Teufelsross niederzustrecken. Die Gruppe bestand aus: 3 Hexer, 1 Pala (Tank), 1 Druide (Heal) und wir haben über 5 Stunden gebraucht (inklusive Schlüssel besorgen). Das war wirklich kein Zuckerschlecken. 

Naja, heute bekommt man alles beim Lehrer, die Quests sind einfacher und die Klassen auch. Ich hoffe es kommt nicht mehr soweit dass man einen Knopf zum Erreiche von Level 80 bekommt, einen für die Erfolge und einen für's Equip. :-/


----------



## LeetoN2k (24. Mai 2009)

Ich zock zwar auch erst seit BC, aber beim leveln hab ichs mir nicht entgehen lassen, die Onypre zu machen.
Teilweise zwar sehr stressig wegen der Gruppensuche und das dauernde rummgelaufe, aber mal was anderes.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (24. Mai 2009)

LonelyDay01 schrieb:


> Stunden Lang Strath /Scholo manche Q nervten zwar aber meist Schlachtzug Q
> Raids wahrn was besonderes nicht so wie heute zb naxx trauf haun runter nuken da gabs meist noch taktik und keiner schrie
> nur mit 2.6k dps nähmen wir dich mit da wurde meist jeder mitgenomen oder zumindest ihn ne chance gegben um zu zeigen was er so trauf hatt nja Old WoW wahr einfach der hammer als Bwl der reste bwl raid am start wahr gingen wir rnd rein und wipen 11mal bis wir den das den (event boss ) down hattn aber es leavte auch keiner weil es noch zusammen halt gegben hatt weiß noch das ich 156g an repp kostn hatte aber das wahr mir und der grp egal machten einfach weiter bis er lag und heute is es nja ein wipe alle leaven ... sowas nervt nur noch find langsam wow hatt seinen glanz verloren die t sets wahrn damals noch der hammer manhatte alles was man brauchte zb als healer oder tank an set bonis und heut sind die sets nur noch nen pfusch von nen Blizz lehrling find ich zumindest zwar meist von style her recht nice aber was überhaubt nicht geht is das neue bzw alte t7 bissle was ausgebesert und wolla t7 is da blizz sollte ienfach wider auf die alte welt mehr achten zb old mc oder strath eben das was es so gibt auf hc für 70ig oder 80ig machen damit die es nicht kennen oder das fealing nie erlebt haben zumindest sehn wie es damals abging ^^ eben nur mit andern loot oder so ^^ aber weich von thema ab
> Old WoW is und bleibt die beste zeit von events inis quests usw her find ich jedenfals



jow echt geil, bei dir muss man sich echt konzentrieren um zu verstehen was du einem sagen willst x.x

zum thema: Classic WoW. Davon träumen viele die zu dieser Zeit gespielt haben. Aber wenn man sich das so anhört was es damals für Probleme gab mit den ganzen Lags usw. wünscht sich sicher keiner so richtig diese Zeiten wieder. Es gibts natürlich auch Gute Seiten dieser Zeit, wie die Raids zB. Sicher, damals war es toll, das träume ich auch ständig wenn ich mit meinem Twink mich ma wieder durch Uldaman ziehen lasse und dabei an die Wipes von damals denke, wenn man sich daran erinnert das selbst die Mobs vor der Ini schon Elite waren...


----------



## Druda (24. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alleralleraller erster Char, mit bloeden Namen und komisch sortierten Zaubern

aber die Mounts sahen noch gut aus, so ganz ohne Ruestung


----------



## Rantja (24. Mai 2009)

Da es zu dem Thema ja schon mehrere Forenbeiträge gab, zitiere ich hier mal wen aus einem der Vorgänger, der das Ganze recht schön zusammen gefaßt hat:



Assor schrieb:


> Die Spielqualität ist deutlich besser geworden, viel wurde automatisiert:
> 
> Nicht mehr bei jedem FP absteigen und neu weiterfliegen
> Gruppenbuffs,
> ...


----------



## Nania (24. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mich an die Classic WoW Zeiten erinnere und dann lese, was hier so mancher schreibt, frage ich mich durch welche Brille so manch einer sieht. 
Ich muss zugeben, ich habe erst 2006 mit WoW angefangen und habe dann auch sage und schreibe 1 1/2 Jahre gebraucht um meinen Charakter auf 60 zu bekommen (ja, da war BC schon draußen), aber was mich wirklich auch damals (jaaa, das waren auch Classic WoW Zeiten) übelst geärgert hat, war dieses Festgefresse in Rollenbildern. 
Ein Dudu musste heilen. 
Ein Priester musste heilen. 
Ein Paladin musste heilen (zu was anderem nicht nütze). 
Ein Schamane musste heilen. 
Ein Krieger musste tanken. 

Wenn ein DD in einer Gruppe gesucht wurde, dann war das entweder ein Magier oder ein Hexenmeister, sprach man jemanden mal als Moonkin an, hatte man schon verloren. Das war auch in den Anfangszeiten von BC noch so. Und das fand ich echt ätzend. Da ist es mir lieber, man hat drei Druiden in einer fünfer Gruppe von denen einer tankt, einer Schaden macht und einer heilt. 


Zwar war die Community an einigen Stellen tatsächlich noch etwas freundlicher, viel Hilfe erhalten, hat man aber nur von Freunden. 
Das ewige Niedermachen in Low-PvP Gebieten wie z.B der Dämmerwald oder - noch schlimmer - Stranglethorne war nicht zum Aushalten für einen Low-Level Charakter. 

Auch damals waren viele Spieler schon nur noch darauf aus an den großen Raids teilzunehmen und das beste aus sich zu machen. Da interessierte einen der kleine Charakter nebenher weniger. 

Die 5er Instanzen dauerten eine halbe Ewigkeit. Das Feeling mag ein anderes gewesen sein, aber für mich als "Casual" oder als "wenig" Spieler kamen sie seltenst in Frage, weil sie einfach zu lange dauerten. Auf vier Stunden Todesmienen hätte ich heute keine Lust mehr. Und dann diese unglaublichen Mengen an (nutzlosen) Trashmobs. 
Dauernde Serverlags waren keine Seltenheit, Bugs auch nicht, obwohl sie nicht mehr so häufig waren, wie wohl in der Anfangszeit. 

Es mag einige schöne Questreihen gegeben haben, leider habe ich sie wohl alle verpasst Oo. Ich kann nur sagen, dass es in WotLK enorm viele schöne Questreihen gibt (z.B. in der Drachenöde, oder in Eiskrone). Aber da sich die Spielerschaft verändert hat, wollen die meisten nur  noch schnell 80 werden und schnell EpiXX habe und damit zu RoXXorn. Tut mir leid, aber das ist echt das, was mich ankotzt. 

Was das Protzen mit Epics angeht, ich fands in Classic zwar interessant, aber der jenige, der in T2 den Briefkasten/Bank/Auktionshaus blockierte, hätte ich echt auf den Mond schießen können. 
Oder fändet ihr es toll, wenn euch im RL jemand seine Kleidung hinhält und dann sagt: "Seht mich an. Ich trage Marke XY aus WZ. Ich bin besser, stärker, schlauer und sowieso toller als du. Knie nieder, du Wicht!" fändet ihr das sicherlich auch nicht toll. 
Und auch virtuell finde ich das nicht sonderlich schön. Klar, kann man zeigen, was man hat, aber wie das damals war (2 Stunden rumstehen in IF) ist das eher schon ätzend. 

Ein Punkt, den ich mir allerdings zurückwünsche ist, dass die Community nicht jeden, der eine Frage stellt, direkt als Noob bezeichnet. Denn DAS war früher wirklich besser.


----------



## Valdarr (24. Mai 2009)

Ich bin damals zum release eingestiegen und muss sagen. Lags gabs damals wie heute, nur waren noch mehr Kinderkrankheiten da (teilweise noch immer vorhanden).

Ansonsten wars schön, aber auch anstrengend. 

Ruf farmen bei der Thoriumbruderschaft war eine epische Aufgabe an der ganze Gilden durch Raids gearbeitet haben. Einer der Punkte die ich echt vermisse. Hier wurde Zusammenhalt zum Muss um erfolgreich raiden zugehen. 

Ansonsten des übliche halt. Der erste 60er war fein, die Jungs im PvP waren absolute Freaks was Ehre farmen anging und so manche Stammgrp war ein scheinbar unüberwindbares Hindernis in jedem Bg. Ein Alteracbg dauerte mitunter ein ganzes Wochenende und mann traf sich immer wieder um stundenlang die gegnerische Festung niederzuzergen. Skillungen waren den meisten ein Rätsel und die Quote an Leuten erfrischend gering die meinten alles über WoW zu wissen. 

Des praktischste allerdings war damals einen Gm in der eigenen Gilde zu haben. Einer unserer Jungs hatte damals angefangen bei Blizz zu arbeiten und nur ein paar Leute wussten was der wirklich in Frankreich macht.

greetz


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. Mai 2009)

alles was vergangenheit ist, wird beliebt.
wenn man einen menschen nicht mochte, als er noch gelebt hat, trauert man trotzdem um ihn wenn er gestorben ist.
is einfach so....
okay ich hab die classic zeit auch nicht miterlebt, hätte es zwar gerne. aber sooo schrecklich toll kann das ja auch nicht gewesen sein.
zumal man den content irgendwann durch und das pvp satt hat. man braucht einfach mal was neues, gewöhnt euch dran.
und wenn ihr unbedingt nur classic spielen wollt, sucht euch nen pserver. (da is zwar alles verbuggt und keiner spielt da aber ihr habt euer classic^^)


----------



## vanelle (24. Mai 2009)

Erstes Epic item waren T1 handgelenke. Das war ein hammer Gefühl die zu tragen ^^.
Dann um den Firstkill Nefarian auf dem Server gekämpft. Lange nach Release von BWL und nicht 2-3 Wochen später :S und als wir ihn als erste Gilde vom Server gelegt hatten, kam die halbe Hordeseite nach Orgrimmar und hat unsere Gilde gefeiert. Vorallem als wir dann den Kopf von Nefarian in OG aufgehangen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war ein unglaubliges Gefühl. Leider kennt man sowas heute net mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann PVP. Den EINEN Obersten Kriegsfürsten von der Horde der Tagelang nur BGs war. Jeder kannte seinen Namen und den Namen von dem Obersten Kriegsfürsten der Alliseite kannte man auch - selbst als Hordler.

Der ganze Server hatte ein Gemeinschaftsgefühl, was man heute in Wotlk leider vermisst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hinzu muss ich aber sagen, dass mir Uldu auch sehr gut gefällt, aber wenn jemand Yogiboy als erster aufm Server legt wird mir das wohl sicher nicht auffallen.


----------



## l33r0y (24. Mai 2009)

> Kurrinaxx, erster Boss AQ20. Mit einer der ersten wirklichen Movement Bosse.



Als wenn Razorgore kein Movement-Boss war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer bei Vael stehen blieb war genauso tot.

Sprung zurück nach Mc. Gab es bei dir keine Flammen bei Magmadar? etc.


----------



## Figetftw! (24. Mai 2009)

> Raids wahrn was besonderes nicht so wie heute zb naxx trauf haun runter nuken da gabs meist noch taktik


das was du da beschreibst nennt sich tank&spank und das war früher VIEL mehr vertreten als heute.

Das der Content früher schwerer war leigt an 2 sachen
1. Größtenteils waren die inis verbuggt PTR's zum testen gabs noch net Blizzard war im Balancing von Inis noch unerfahren bla blubb
2. Das sich 40 mann wirklich zusammenreißen mussten und es fast auf jeden einzelen ankam und net wie heute nur auf 25 ^^


----------



## Nania (24. Mai 2009)

Höflich ist da aber was anderes...........

Übrigens überkam mich ein grandioses Gefühl als wir Archimonde das erste mal down hatten... Also es war nicht so, dass es das gar nicht mehr gab, seit Classic BC draußen ist.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Mai 2009)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Damals, 1-2 Monate nach release, als es nur mc und ony als raidinstanzen gab und ich den Hexergürtel vom T1 bekommen habe. Da war ich in inis voll der Roxx0r, weil ich nen epischen Gürtel hatte und die meisten Gilden net mal genug 60er für nen Raid zusammen bekommen haben.^^



Das stimmt, ich hatte mal kurz gespielt und meine Gilde hat mich die ganze Zeit genervt dass ich endlich 60 werde, die haben die 40 meistens knapp nur hinbekommen.


----------



## martog (24. Mai 2009)

Hab Januar 2006 begonnen mit WOW. Fand es einfach supi mit meinem Hexer die Gegenden zu erforschen und neues zu entdecken.
Ätzend fand ich zu Beginn die eine Quest mit dem Kochen in Redridge Gebirge wo man xx Fleisch von dem oder xx Fleisch von dem sammeln muss. Doie Dropraten sind ein einziges Grauen.
Aber als damit fertig war, war man Stolz es geschafft zu haben und nicht vorzeitig aufgegeben zu haben. 
Man wusste ja auch nicht das solche Quests später noch viel mehr kommen, heute lass ich diese meistens aus da sie nur nerven.
Ich war stolz auf jedes kleine Teilstück das ich beim Leveln voran kam. Leveln ist für mich immer noch das schönste am Spiel, weil da merkt man das man was geschafft hat.
Mit 53 hatte ich damals alle vorhandenen Flugpunkte, ohne fremde Hilfe und wenn man schaut wo die Kapelle in den Östlichen Pestis ist denn weiss man das dies was besonderes ist.
Meine Gilde war eine der besten auf dem Server. Als Mitglied der Gilde war man was besonderes. 
Aber mir als 9 Monate Nachzügler gefiel es da nicht. Beim lvln hab mit Leuten aus anderen gilden zusammen gespielt und wie 60 wurde, bekam als Mc mit wollte zur Antwort: Mach erst mal dein Equip in den einfachen Inis besser. Dafür war denn später nach meinem ersten MC Run stolz wie Oscar das 4 T1 Teile mein eigen nennen durfte. Alle anderen Hexer hatten schon alles aus der Gilde, bis auf die Stiefel bekam ich das Set voll. Das Set sah superb aus. Bei BWL kam wieder dein Equip ist scheisse. Ok alles macht was sie wollten um denn in meinem ersten BWL Raid rausgeworfen zu werden gegen einen der die Ini besser kannte. Einmal war denn später noch einmal dabei bis Endboss. Anosnten bin ich mit Gilde bis AQ20 gekommen und bis da alles gekillt was in Inis gibt. AQ 40 und das alte Naxx hab nie gesehen. Hab kurz nach dem rauswurf aus dem BWL Raid die Gilde verlassen, bin zu die Spieler gegangen mit denen die meiste Zeit gespielt hatte und da bin ich noch heute.
Es war aber trotz allem schöner. Mit meinem lausigen Equip konnte ich als wenig PVP Spieler auch mal Hordis killen ohne Hilfe. Heutzutage bin da nur Kanonenfutter. 
Ansonsten kann ich nur eines sagen wer sich nicht zu dusslig anstellte hatte auch zu Zeiten wo es noch kein Gold für die Qs auf höchster Stufe gab viel davon. Klaro weniger als heute aber das klappte auch damals.
Bankfächer waren sau teuer, hatte davon vor Level 60 schon 6.
Haustiere machten sich in den Taschen breit und obwohl ich Hexer, Bergbau und Ingi bin, hatte ich alle die ich bekam aufgehoben.
Was mir nicht gefällt damals wie heute ist diese schiere Hatz nach Items. Leider sind viel zu wenige on die, die auch mal das Spiel einfach nur spielen aus reinem Fun. Damals bei der alten Gilde war CT Raid Pflichtaddon, dazu TS. Ohne das kam man net mit. Dann wurde ein mindestlevel an Items verlangt. Heute wird Omen und TS als minimum gesetzt. Dazu muss man am besten bis auf 5. Stelle hinter Komma seine DPS ansagen können. Und wenn das dem Gruppen-/Raidleiter net reicht ist man weg. Ninjalooter gab es damals wie heute.
Was echt mist ist das die Elitebosse in und ausserhalb der Inis so leicht gemacht wurden in den alten Gebieten. Auch das es heute in Nordend keine Zugangsvorraussetzungen zu Heroinis oder Schlachtzuginis mehr gibt. Bei den alten Inis musste man sich zum Eingang der Ini den Weg frei kämpfen, heute anreisen easy bis vor portal und reingehen und nach halbe Stunde bis Stunde ohne kaum zu merkende Gegner in den meisten Instanzen wieder auf neue Suche nach Gruppe für die nächste Instanz gehen. klaro toll die inis sind kürzer , aber wenn man die Zeit der Scuhe dazu nimmt und 2Inis am Abend macht hat man genau so viel/wenig schafft wie früher in einer Ini.
Was am meisten nerft istd as ständige herumgeschraube an den Skillungen/Talenten/Items seitens Blizzards und dabei wird fast immer ausser acht gelassen die Auswirkung auf das bereits vorhandene Spiel. Classic Wow wurde über viele Jahre hin entwickelt und ausgefeilt. Und das wird heute in wenigen Tagen einfach mal so über den haufen geschmissen.
Bestes Beispiel der Abyssplitter aus Hexerquest lvl 52: Früher konnte man damit wenn alle Splitter ausgingen seinen Leerwandler aufrufen. Mit 30min CD, heute kann man damit den Wandler aufrufen mit weniger Manaverbrauch. Was für ein unsinn den Wandler ruf eh nur auf wenn ich nicht im Kampf bin und denn interessiert mich das Mana nicht. So werden viele gute Sachen einfach zu Schrott gemacht. Schneller Reitenmöglichkeit abgeschafft ausser ein paar Klassen. Entfesslungskünstler bei Gnom ohne erkennbaren Grund um 45 sekunden verlängert. super das freut die PVP Spieler. Das damit die Masse derer verärgert wird die kein PVP wollen wird merkwürdigerweise ausser acht gelassen.

Tja wir sind halt anspruchsvoller als die Kids aus Amerika denen man alles fertig vorservieren muss, damit sie weiter beim Spiel bleiben.
So genug gerschrieben und in Erinnerungen geschwelgt ab in die spiele und der sucht gefröhnt.


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Kriegerquest nicht gemacht? Keine Defensivhaltung!


Ist heute aber auch noch so


----------



## Mokassa (24. Mai 2009)

ich würde es gut finden wenn blizz nen server machen würde wo es nur bis 60 geht.
Nur mit den ganzen sachen inis/schlachtzügen  von classic das wär was da müssste man nen 40 schlachtzug noch mit 40 spielern machen nicht so wie heute aq 40 zu dritt das wär was die schönen alten classic zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also blizz einen neuen 60er server pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prilania (24. Mai 2009)

ich kann mich noch ganz genau an den moment erinnern als ich mit meinem ersten char 60 geworden bin. es waren nur noch wenige tausend eps nötig für den lvl up, so hab ich in den östlichen pestländern stur mobs gekillt und dann wars soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sofort dem kumpel der mich zu wow gebracht hat ne jubel-sms geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mich wirklich gefreut wie ein schneekönig! komischerweise war das euphorie-gefühl nicht da als ich 70 mit BC und dann 80 bei WotLK geworden bin.


----------



## Biebre (24. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal hat jeder hier die Quest "Schlacht um Darrowshire" vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja Lokalisierung gabs ja auch nur "spärlich" und da hießen die Städte noch nicht Unterstadt etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Biebre schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat jeder hier die Quest "Schlacht um Darrowshire" vergessen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab das als "Geniale Questreihen" verbucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secretraven (24. Mai 2009)

Vieles würde ja schon gesagt, dem ich mich gerne anschließe.

Früher gab es einfach dieses "Gefühl", was ein Spiel ausmachte. Man war vllt gerade unterwegs und es kam einem ein Gedanke über WoW und schon war direkt dieses unverwechselbare "Gefühl" da.

Heute gibt es wesentlich "mehr Content", aber trotzdem hatte man einfach immer das was zu tun. 
Und das lag hauptsächlich einfach an den Leuten die man im Spiel kannte.

In Wotlk(BC teils auch) ist der Kontakt zu den Spielern geschrumpft.
- TS braucht keiner mehr richtig (außer Raids), den Heros sind ein Witz.
- Man guckt eben mal im LFG-Tool was für die grp gebraucht wird, anschreiben unnötig - einfach einladen.
- Absprechen muss man sich auch nicht oder sich eine Taktik ausdenken (außer raids vllt).

Damals war man immer TS mit der Gilde, um zu hören was so abgeht.
Sogar für inis wie Strath hat man die TS ip gepostet.
Man hat sich zum farmen verabredet.
Man hat VIEL MEHR sich untereinander geholfen.

Zu Vanilla war ich in einer Gilde die BC / Ony clear und BWL geraidet hat, dem entsprechend war mein Equip auch schon etwas Episch. Trotzalledem würd e ich später entlassen nach angeblicher abwesenheit (war aber eher eine Verschwörung im Vorstand der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und bin dann in eine Gilde gewechselt die gerade mal ZG raids auf die Reihe gekriegt hat.
Aber es hat Spaß gemacht, wir waren eine kleine Gilde mit mehr oder weniger Potenzial aber wir haben uns durch gekämpft und hatte i.wann ZG und AQ20 clear. Das war noch richtige Arbeit an diese Zeit erinnere ich mich gerne zurück, besonders weil man ingame Freunde gefunden hat die bis heute gehalten haben. Sowas wäre heute nicht mehr möglich.....


----------



## Zarth (24. Mai 2009)

Was ich früher auch toll fande war in Stranglethorn Vale die Kisten Schlacht in der Gurubashi Arena wo sich ca 5-15 Leute geprügelt haben und es war egal ob Horde oder Allie hauptsache man überlebt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ich auch toll fande wo der Server wo ich drauf bin ein Tunier in der Gurubashi Arena gemacht hat, jeder musste 5g bezahlen und der Gewinner hat das Gold bekommen.Glaub das war ca 100g was man gewinnen konnte.


----------



## xeqtr` (24. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch erst richtig seit BC "dabei" aber ich mein es ist typisch^^

Das läuft doch mit jedem MMORPG so das es sich durch Addons zerstört, bestes Beispiel ist ja wohl GW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Zeit von WoW ist mMn. einfach gekommen..^^


----------



## SaW120 (24. Mai 2009)

Es gab fast nie randomgrps für raids...
Ab und an mal zg oda aq20 aber das ziemlich selten

Aber das Ehrensystem war wirklich 1000 mal so geil!
*miss* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (24. Mai 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> ich wäre für ne neue währung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



100 Gold = 1 Platin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (24. Mai 2009)

Wie das damals war es war einfach nur EPISCH!


----------



## Zarth (24. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Nochwas: Erinnert ihr euch noch an die verbuggte Seuche aus ZG? Die dann plötzlich überall war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab davon mal ein Video raus gesucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gab mal bessere sind aber leider nicht mehr da.
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoN4nCaULGo...feature=related


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (24. Mai 2009)

Zarth schrieb:


> Hab davon mal ein Video raus gesucht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kam so gar auf RTL II in den news was da von wenn ich mich richtig erinnere!


----------



## Fochi (24. Mai 2009)

Zarth schrieb:


> Nicht das erste Epic Teil vergessen wo man richtig stolz drauf war ^^



Oh ja *Glitzern in die Augen bekomm* Erster EPIC Random Drop, Erster Epic aus ner 5er/Raidinstanz, Erstes Volles Klassenset ETC.


----------



## Ellesime (24. Mai 2009)

Auch ich vermisse die Classic Zeiten mehr und mehr und wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese,kommen alte Erinnerungen wieder zum Vorschein die ich lange vergessen glaubte.
Das Gefühl als man sein erstes Mount zusammen hatte,endlich LVL 60 zu sein,die witzigen Sachen die im Ts abgegangen sind,der Zusammenhalt innerhalb der Gilde und die vielen genauso verrückten Leute die ich in der Zeit kennen- und schätzen gelernt habe,das Epic Mount,das erste Epic Item usw usw
Das stundenlange Rumalbern in Strat,Scholo,BRD,Düsterbruch und weiss der Geier wo sonst noch einfach weil man Bock hatte bisserl rumzualbern oder weil irgendwer grade Hilfe brauchte.Das erste Mal in MC als man ehrfürchtig staunend vor den beiden Riesen am Anfang stand,das Jubelgeschrei im Ts als Ragnaros oder später Nefarian in BWL,noch später Bosse in AQ40 schliesslich das erste mal fielen,die langen Q-Reihen(Ony pre,Hunter-Epic,Priester-Epic,Pala und Hexer-Epic und Andere) und das Gefühl als man die geschafft hatte,die ganzen Sammelaktionen für die AQ Toröffnung und all die total durchgeknallten Sachen die man halt so angestellt oder erlebt hat.
Es gab noch so viel Neues zu entdecken,so viele verrückte Sachen die man noch machen konnte.
Natürlich gab es auch so Einiges an negativen Sachen die man halt auch in Erinnerung behält(Lags,Bugs und Servercrashes zu den denkbar ungünstigsten Zeiten,die vielen losen Enden bei bestimmten Q,die vielen unfertigen Gebiete wo man bis heute nicht weiss ob da nochwas hin kommt oder ob da jemals was geplant war usw)aber damit hat man sich recht schnell und unkompliziert arangiert.
Warum ich aus heutiger Sicht die Classic Zeiten besser finde als BC oder WotLK?Nun...das lässt sich nur sehr schwer in Worte fassen.Um das wirklich beurteilen zu können,muss man es selbst erlebt haben.Es hat sich zu viel verändert um das man das so einfach nachvollziehen könnte.


----------



## Belsina5 (24. Mai 2009)

hm
ich habe im sep 2006 angefangen 
kurz bevor bc rauskam
dafür habe ich kaum was mitbekommen
da ich nur am questen war,pvp gespielt hatte
 damals noch mußte ich bis zu 2 stunden warten(das war echt übel)
trotzdem habe ich mir 2 blaue setteile erspielen können
ach ja und leider war ich damals so pleite das ich mir das epische pferd erst ab level 62 holen konnte den in bc wurde es erst viel viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sonst vermiss ich die alte zeit nicht wirklich^^


----------



## Irea666 (24. Mai 2009)

LonelyDay01 schrieb:


> Stunden Lang Strath /Scholo manche Q nervten zwar aber meist Schlachtzug Q
> Raids wahrn was besonderes nicht so wie heute zb naxx trauf haun runter nuken da gabs meist noch taktik und keiner schrie
> nur mit 2.6k dps nähmen wir dich mit da wurde meist jeder mitgenomen oder zumindest ihn ne chance gegben um zu zeigen was er so trauf hatt nja Old WoW wahr einfach der hammer als Bwl der reste bwl raid am start wahr gingen wir rnd rein und wipen 11mal bis wir den das den (event boss ) down hattn aber es leavte auch keiner weil es noch zusammen halt gegben hatt weiß noch das ich 156g an repp kostn hatte aber das wahr mir und der grp egal machten einfach weiter bis er lag und heute is es nja ein wipe alle leaven ... sowas nervt nur noch find langsam wow hatt seinen glanz verloren die t sets wahrn damals noch der hammer manhatte alles was man brauchte zb als healer oder tank an set bonis und heut sind die sets nur noch nen pfusch von nen Blizz lehrling find ich zumindest zwar meist von style her recht nice aber was überhaubt nicht geht is das neue bzw alte t7 bissle was ausgebesert und wolla t7 is da blizz sollte ienfach wider auf die alte welt mehr achten zb old mc oder strath eben das was es so gibt auf hc für 70ig oder 80ig machen damit die es nicht kennen oder das fealing nie erlebt haben zumindest sehn wie es damals abging ^^ eben nur mit andern loot oder so ^^ aber weich von thema ab
> Old WoW is und bleibt die beste zeit von events inis quests usw her find ich jedenfals



lern mal deutsch


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Irea666 schrieb:


> lern mal deutsch


Er war vermutlich einer der Chinafarmer.. die hatten es ja noch nie so mit dem deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (24. Mai 2009)

Das beste in Classic war immernoch das PvE - 40-Mann-Raids war das beste!
Und jetzt? SWP kann man soloen, lächerlich.
Teamplay? Für was? Wofür bitte TS, normale Kommunikation ("ey alta, suchisch grup für x" ist KEINE Kommunikation.) wenn man eh alles alleine machen kann?
Blizz, next Addon 2-Mann-Raidinstanzen plx.


----------



## Manaori (24. Mai 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Und jetzt? SWP kann man soloen, lächerlich.



Also... zumindest da kann ich widersprechen, SWP ist jetzt noch sehr schwer und nichts wo man einfach mal durchlaufen kann... Da wipen selbst 80er noch am Trash, wenn sie nichts draufhaben!


----------



## skyline930 (24. Mai 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Also... zumindest da kann ich widersprechen, SWP ist jetzt noch sehr schwer und nichts wo man einfach mal durchlaufen kann... Da wipen selbst 80er noch am Trash, wenn sie nichts draufhaben!



Grün-equipped?


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Also... zumindest da kann ich widersprechen, SWP ist jetzt noch sehr schwer und nichts wo man einfach mal durchlaufen kann... Da wipen selbst 80er noch am Trash, wenn sie nichts draufhaben!


Öhm.. was ist denn nochmal SWP? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (24. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Öhm.. was ist denn nochmal SWP?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falls das nicht Ironie war: Sonnenbrunnenplateau (SunWellPlateau)
Falls das Ironie war: diesen Post ignorieren.


----------



## Manaori (24. Mai 2009)

Bei den randoms hab ich nicht nachgeschaut, auf jeden fall bin ich da nach zwei MObgruppen wieder gegangen weil das nur gewipe war.. ich habe es auch mal mit einer an sich guten Raidgilde bei uns auf dem Server versucht, aber sind nur bis Brutallos gekommen. 
Sagt, was ihr wollt, aber Sunwell ist immer noch eine der schwersten Raidinstanzen, die je implementiert worden ist. 

@Lamina: Sunwellplateau bzw Sonnenbrunnenplateau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (24. Mai 2009)

Sorry doppelpost >.>


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Falls das nicht Ironie war: Sonnenbrunnenplateau (SunWellPlateau)
> Falls das Ironie war: diesen Post ignorieren.


Aso.. naja BC hat mir ned gefallen also kenn ich die ganze Abkürzungen usw ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Wer einen Eindruck von Classic haben möchte: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1748184



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da gehts um Serverlaggs die heute überhand nehmen.. zu Classic war man das gewohnt^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. Mai 2009)

Classic war das schönste für mich das lvln... Jeder Lvl war noch ein richtiger Erfolg, alles war noch neu und hatte es nicht eilig^^
Als ich dann endlich 60 war wurde man wirklich auch Raids mitgenommen, Skillung und Equ egal^^
Mein erstes Epic weis ich auch noch, n taraneisbrecher den ich für 37g gekauft hab... das warn noch preise
mein erstes 60er epic aus nem raid, der Qirajopferdolch von Kurrinaxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat einfach richtig spaß gemacht als man sich noch über epics richtig freute... 
wenn ich mir das heute anschau... 3. naxx ID 10er und war fast full epic oO


----------



## Rabaz (24. Mai 2009)

Classic hieß, nasepopelnd in IF rumlungern.

Komisch dass hier immer 112% aller Leute MC, BWL und AQ geraidet haben. Auf meinem server waren dort vielleicht 10% .


----------



## Zarth (24. Mai 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Classic hieß, nasepopelnd in IF rumlungern.


Komisch auf "mein" Server wo ich drauf bin gammelte eigentlich keiner rum. (früher)



Rabaz schrieb:


> Komisch dass hier immer 112% aller Leute MC, BWL und AQ geraidet haben. Auf meinem server waren dort vielleicht 10% .


Bei uns haben glaub ich ca 10Gilden Naxx AQ geraidet,BWL so 15 und MC glaub 30 waren es.Paar hatten erfolg paar nicht.Ich z.b hatte glück und habe dank Bg Stammgrp eine Gilde gefunden die Naxx AQ BWL MC geraidet hat.


----------



## Nania (24. Mai 2009)

Was ich auch interessant finde, ist, dass immer die Gleichen in Gedanken an Classic WoW schwelgen und dabei völlig außer Acht lassen, dass es damals nicht nur Spieler gab, die MC, BWL, Naxx von innen gesehen haben. 
Und genau das macht Blizzard heutzutage anders - und sehr gelungen. 

Jemand der zwar Naxx clear hat, muss zwar, anders als in Classicspiel kein guter Spieler mehr sein, dafür wird er sich genauso freuen, wenn er sein erstes Epic in der Hand hält. Glaubt mir. 

Als ich mit meine Char mein erstes Epic Equip bekommen habe, habe ich mich tierisch gefreut - und das war nach BC.


----------



## madmurdock (24. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe zu Classiczeiten gespielt - sogar bis AQ40 - und weine der Zeit keine Träne nach. Die Gründe dafür wurden schon mehrfach genannt. Bis auf die Hunterquest aus MC war der Content stinklangweilig. Nur diverse Quests waren gut designed und haben teils ziemlich viel Spass gemacht (Der Sukkubi im Blackrock bei ihrer Zwergenliebe helfen, GEfallener Hordeheld Questreihe, die nach Azshara führt etc etc). Das meiste war aber elendig langes Gereite um zu NPC xy zu kommen.

Sry, ich werds sein lassen weiter zuschreiben, da mir einfach viel mehr schlechte Sachen als gute einfallen. WoW wurd erst mit BC richtig gut.

Und ich bin da bestimmt nicht der einzige, der so denkt...

madmurdock.


----------



## Frek01 (24. Mai 2009)

blackrock campen... ne scherz ich war keiner von denen^^

ich kann mich noch sehr gut erinnern wie man zu den bgs hinfliegen musste weil es die bg anmelder noch nicht gab, und die warteschlangen so ewig lang auf meinem alten server waren so dass ich nach dem für die warteschlange anmelden gold farmen gegangen bin^^

un ich könnt nochviel mehr erzählen...

classic >all


----------



## Topperharly (24. Mai 2009)

classic war der hammer, aber ich würde auf bc+wrath nicht mehr verzichten wollen! zwar sind die alten inis, leider nur noch für fun da (außer bwl, in der wipen imma noch 80iger raids, wenn man die taktik net kennt.) aber wer auf einem classicserver spieln soll, kauft sich nur wow ohne erweiterungen, und hofft alle paar wochen mal durch zufall ne fun-raid beitreten zu können.


----------



## darkigel (24. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> classic war der hammer, aber ich würde auf bc+wrath nicht mehr verzichten wollen! zwar sind die alten inis, leider nur noch für fun da (außer bwl, in der wipen imma noch 80iger raids, wenn man die taktik net kennt.) aber wer auf einem classicserver spieln soll, kauft sich nur wow ohne erweiterungen, und hofft alle paar wochen mal durch zufall ne fun-raid beitreten zu können.


sign


----------



## Freelancer (24. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> - Im Blackrock disconnects vortäuschen
> - Standbild im Raid (40 leute auf den damals noch nicht so leistungsfähigen PCs und Servern)
> - Tagelange serverlaggs/ Teilweise totalausfall
> - Stundenlanges Mob kloppen bei Tyrs Hand
> ...




Episches Gefühl beim ersten mal Ragnaros sehen passt mehr obwohl der kill auch Nice war ^^

nee die Wunderbare Questreihe hab ich gehasst wie die pest weil ich bestimmt den Marschall 100 mal (gefühlte tausendmal) aus brt begleitet habe für Raidmitglieder 

Mit meinem Epic Hexermount bin ich fast eine Woche nur durch die Gegend geritten da wurde man noch angesprochen wo man den das Mount her hat  ^^

Mein für mich wertvollstes Set ist immer noch das t1 wofür ich tatsächlich 5 Monate jede Woche nach mc gegangen bin bis ich es voll hatte und es liegt nach 3 Jahren immer noch auf der Bank von meinem Hexer 

Aber so schön die alten Zeiten waren sie werden nie wieder kommen und es gab auch vieles was echt scheiße war wenn ich nur an das ewige reisen früher denke wird mir heute noch schlecht


----------



## Dashy (24. Mai 2009)

> Keine BGs



Naja das war aber sehr am Anfang immerhin waren es kanpp 2 Jahre Classic mit Bg's.
Ich fand die alten Zeiten schön, aber ich hatte dauerhaft ein Goldproblem ^^


----------



## Larmina (24. Mai 2009)

Dashy schrieb:


> Naja das war aber sehr am Anfang immerhin waren es kanpp 2 Jahre Classic mit Bg's.
> Ich fand die alten Zeiten schön, aber ich hatte dauerhaft ein Goldproblem ^^


Wie wohl jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarth (25. Mai 2009)

Dashy schrieb:


> Ich fand die alten Zeiten schön, aber ich hatte dauerhaft ein Goldproblem ^^


Ich glaub jeder hatte Goldprobleme auser die Leute die nur gefarmt haben. ^^


----------



## Ellesime (25. Mai 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Und jetzt? SWP kann man soloen, lächerlich.
> Teamplay? Für was? Wofür bitte TS, normale Kommunikation ("ey alta, suchisch grup für x" ist KEINE Kommunikation.) wenn man eh alles alleine machen kann?


Also ich bezweifel dass du jemals SWP von innen gesehen hast,sonst wüsstest du das dich da Solo bereits der allererste Trashmob unangespitzt in den Boden rammt.Ohne genug Leute die wissen wie da drin der Hase läuft,geht auch mit 80 und Ulduar Gear nix in SWP.


----------



## droidle (25. Mai 2009)

Also 60er zeiten waren schon toll, Bosse wie Ragnaros Nefarian wo man die ersten richtigen Endbosse von 40er Schlachtzügen sah war der Hammer alleine schon das 3 Leute damals 40 Mann in Griff hatten war damals schon ziemlich cool *GG*

Also Wow classic kann man mit wotlk nicht mehr vergleichen aber so ist es - Jeder altert


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Mai 2009)

ach das waren schöne zeiten.
als man noch 15 man für UBRS brauchte und der Jäger spazieren gehen durfte mit drakki^^
oder ony die ab und an gebuggt hat und einfach 5-6 deep breath nacheinander gemacht hat.
oder die anfänglichen trys in MC...stunden langes da stehen und darüber diskutieren wie man wohl am besten durch kommt.

Alterac valley als dieses noch über 24h dauerte.
als ein epic teil noch was wert war.


----------



## Evereve (25. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> - Standbild im Raid (40 leute auf den damals noch nicht so leistungsfähigen PCs und Servern)



Oder erst der Graben im guten Ironforge ^.^
Kaum jemand konnte ohne Lags durch IF rennen und bei fast jedem Rundgang durch die Stadt fand man sich irgendwann im Graben wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkelzfan (25. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt 3 Seiten komplett durchgelesen, leider nicht alles, aber wurde schon erwähnt wie nervig es war das wenn man einloggen wollte man zwischen 30-60 minuten in der Warteschlange stand? Und dann war man on, hatte durch irgendetwas DC und musste wieder warten weil man ganz am ende in der Schlange war? :-) Das war scheiße, aber sonst muss ich sagen gab es nicht so viel dummgelaber im Handelschannel und nicht so viele beknackte Namen wie heute^^

Gruß der Onkelzfan


----------



## DarkMoskito (25. Mai 2009)

mhh ich wieß nur wenn man im hinterland war und zu der trollfeste gegangen ist war  da alles voller jäger bots mit pet name boar oder cat
das selbe in der brennende steppe und in der sengendenschlucht achne in silithus ungorokrater und in tarnaris auch und wenn ich nochmal genau überlege in winterspring wesis össis im den sümpfen des elends im sumpfalnd ich glaub das wars bots sehe in moment eigendlich fast auschlieslich in nagrand man kann sicher aber auch irren^^


----------



## toydoll (25. Mai 2009)

also ich hab pre bc leider nur kurze zeit gespielt, aber ein satz im /2 is mir im gedächniss geblieben: Wo findet heute Wetter statt? die wetter effekte wurden nachträglich gepatcht und es gab nicht überall welche. jemand sagte dann das es in tanaris regnet und alle flogen nach tanaris um das schauspiel zu bewundern.


----------



## luziferius (25. Mai 2009)

LonelyDay01 schrieb:


> Stunden Lang Strath /Scholo manche Q nervten zwar aber meist Schlachtzug Q
> Raids wahrn was besonderes nicht so wie heute zb naxx trauf haun runter nuken da gabs meist noch taktik und keiner schrie
> nur mit 2.6k dps nähmen wir dich mit da wurde meist jeder mitgenomen oder zumindest ihn ne chance gegben um zu zeigen was er so trauf hatt nja Old WoW wahr einfach der hammer als Bwl der reste bwl raid am start wahr gingen wir rnd rein und wipen 11mal bis wir den das den (event boss ) down hattn aber es leavte auch keiner weil es noch zusammen halt gegben hatt weiß noch das ich 156g an repp kostn hatte aber das wahr mir und der grp egal machten einfach weiter bis er lag und heute is es nja ein wipe alle leaven ... sowas nervt nur noch find langsam wow hatt seinen glanz verloren die t sets wahrn damals noch der hammer manhatte alles was man brauchte zb als healer oder tank an set bonis und heut sind die sets nur noch nen pfusch von nen Blizz lehrling find ich zumindest zwar meist von style her recht nice aber was überhaubt nicht geht is das neue bzw alte t7 bissle was ausgebesert und wolla t7 is da blizz sollte ienfach wider auf die alte welt mehr achten zb old mc oder strath eben das was es so gibt auf hc für 70ig oder 80ig machen damit die es nicht kennen oder das fealing nie erlebt haben zumindest sehn wie es damals abging ^^ eben nur mit andern loot oder so ^^ aber weich von thema ab
> Old WoW is und bleibt die beste zeit von events inis quests usw her find ich jedenfals



Jaja
Good old Steinzeit, als es weder Orthographie noch Grammatik gab, von Satzzeichen ganz zu schweigen.
Die Regel ist zwar, dass man nicht schreibt wie man redet.
Aber bei diesem Teilnehmer hofft man, dass er nicht redet wie er schreibt.


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Mai 2009)

man leute schreibt mal weniger sind ja schon 10 seiten XD
also davon mal abgesehen ich habe mit bc angefangen und würde
gerne mal classic spielen alleine deswegen schon weils epics schwer zu bekommen
waren heute pvp und man hat eins ini und man hat eins raid und m,an hat eins...
überall kann man heutzutage mitgezogen werden es ist kein großes problem.
ich will die zeit mal miterleben wo man für ein gutes eq teil muß net episch sein
aber blau shcon wo man dafür kämpfen mußte und vor alem zeit haben mußte XD


aber gut muß weg cucu


mfg Lyss


----------



## CoolhandX (25. Mai 2009)

Damals war es definitiv schöner und angenehmer zu spielen. Es war neu, dass war sicherlich der Hauptgrund aber dennoch war das Gefühl besser.

Das erste mal das Brachland zu sehen oder vor Ironforge zu stehen (man ist mir damals die Kinnlade runter gefallen), Strat, oder endlich den Schlüssel für UBRS zu bekommen. T0 voll zu haben. Dann irgendwann mal Düsterbruch. Die Fragen nach der Dröhnbox ^^

Ich kann mich gut daran erinnern. Auf Hordeseite den ersten Ony Kill gemacht zu haben, dann mit 40 Leuten durch Ogrimmar und den Kopf abgegeben. Es hat so gelaggt das in der Hauptstadt gar nichts mehr ging. Aber es hat Spass gemacht. BWL endlich geschafft zu haben, oder die Öffnung der Tore von AQ.

Mein erstes Epic, "Stab der Dominanz".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute geht es nur noch darum wieviel DPS man hat, was für eine Ausrüstung und das man aber auch ja alle Instanzen auswendig kennt. Einen normalen Instanzenrun, dass scheint gar nicht mehr zu gehen, es wird gehetzt was das Zeug hält. Hauptsache schnell durch. So richtig genießen kann man das Spiel nicht wirklich. Ich genieße zwar irgendwie die neuen Gebiete in WotLK aber irgendwie fehlt da was. Kann mich gut daran erinnern wie wir früher 5 Stunden durch LBRS gerannt sind um den Schlüssel für UBRS zu bekommen. 

Oder das erste mal DM in Westfall. Keiner wußte wo es lang geht und wir haben es trotzdem geschafft. Heute ist alles nur noch schnell schnell. Wäre schön wenn sich das nochmal ändern würde.


----------



## Soraso (25. Mai 2009)

Schön so viele alte Berichte zu lesen. Da kommen Erinnerungen....m Es ist schon lustig. Damals waren wir alle häufig von diesem gefarme generft. Immer und immer wieder die gleichen Mops legen... nur für ein paar Kupfer oder ein bissel Ruf. Ich bin sicher viele haben sich gewünscht es wäre einfacher. Viele hatte nicht die notwendige Zeit um an epische Dinge zu kommen.... Nu ist es einfacher - aber ist es besser ? Gerade das Mühselige gefarme machte doch alle Eindrücke viel intensiver. BÄM ein Epig loot WOW nach so langer Zeit kann das sein ...? Heute bekommt man diese Sachen zum entzaubern .. Ich würde mir wünsche das es wieder etwas aufwendiger wird. Ich meine so langsam bekommt WOW einen Konsolen Flair..  Einschalten, Menü ,Instanz auswählen und go   Aber by the Way .. ich bleibe dabei


----------



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

*Meine 60er-Zeit*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mein erster Charakter war ein männlicher Taurendruide auf einem PvPserver. Das war einen Tag nach der Beta, in welcher ich eine Nachtelf-Druidin ausgetestet hatte.
Ich weiß noch, dass ich auf Stufe 47 zum ersten Mal auf meinem eigenen Kodo saß. Dieser war noch grün und lagte immer beim Aufsitzen. Damals gab es noch keine Leertasten-Emotes und man konnte den Umhang des Charakters noch nicht ausblenden, was beim Reiten einfach schrecklich aussah.

Auf Stufe 52 bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen meinen Druiden umzuskillen, nachdem ich eine Mixskillung in allen 3 Talentbäumen veranstaltet hatte. Damals war Gleichgewicht noch richtig mies, Feral zum Tanken definitiv untauglich und Heilung wurde einzig und allein für Anregen geskillt. Wir Druiden wurden nie in Instanzen mitgenommen, weil wir nicht wirklich rezzen konnten und es war ein Todesurteil wenn wir auf Stoff gewürfelt hatten - auch wenn es dazumal noch keine wirklichen Caster-Lederitems gab.

Es herrschte auf jedem Server Druidenmangel. Ich war die einzige Druidin in meiner damaligen Raidgilde und hatte mein T1, nach wochenlangem Gewhipe im Molten Core vor allen anderen voll. Leider musste man damals noch alle Gruppen einzeln buffen, was bei 8 Gruppen, wenn man alleine war ein halbes Vermögen gekostet hat.

Auf 60 konnte ich deshalb gar nicht erst an ein Epicmount denken. Da ein guter Ingame-Freund mit dem Spiel aufgehört hatte und mir sein ganzes Gold vermacht hatte, konnte ich mir nach langem anstrengenden Gefarme endlich meinen großen weißen Kodo kaufen.
__

Als das Alteractal hineingepatched wurde, konnte man noch bei allen Fraktionen locker ruf farmen, indem man Köpfe, Arme und sonstige Dinger von der anderen Fraktion im Posten abgab. Mich interessierte damals bloß Orgrimmar, da Tauren ab dem AQ-Patch endlich Wölfe - ansonsten gar nichts reiten konnten.

Ich erinnere mich noch daran, dass wir zu zum Gnomendoktor auf die Insel bei den Düstermarschen gegangen sind um jemanden bei einer langen Quest zu helfen. Wir ritten alle begeistert auf unseren Schwarmdrohnen in AQ40 rum, trotz der allseits bekannten AQ-Bugs. Da drin gabs einen Gang in dem ununterbrochen Insekten gespawnt sind, nur war das Problem an der Sache, dass beim Durchlaufen die gesamte Raidgruppe einen Disconnect hatte und beim neu Einloggen an irgendwelchen Friedhöfen auf der Weltkarte stand (besonders Crossroads und Moonglade).

Damals waren die Namen noch alle in englischer Sprache. Meiner Meinung nach um Welten passender als jetzt, wie sie dank der Verdeutschung genannt werden. So gab es noch Ironforge, Stormwind, Moonglade, Stranglethorn, den Molten Core, den Blackwing Lair, Shadowfang, die Deadmines und die Upper Blackrock Spire.

Wir machten alle Jagd auf die Weltendrachen und es war nicht selten dass dabei plötzlich eine Horderaidgruppe neben einer Allianzraidgruppe stand und sich gegenseitig niedermachte um den Firsthit am Mob zu haben.

Es gab noch keine Blutelfen und keine Draenei. Paladine warn die Lachnummer der Allianz, welche viel zu overpowered war. Schamanen waren die Klasse, die dank Kettenheilung immer gern in Instanzen gesehen, aber nie wirklich geschätzt wurde. Damals gab es auch noch keinen Debuff für Kampfrausch.

Es gab noch kein Bufffood. Stattdessen bekamen Tanks und Heiler diverse Tränke die sie stärker machten.

Damals gab es noch fixfertig eingespielte PvP-Gruppen, welche auf Rang14 hinarbeiteten.

Und: GM's warn noch keine blau-schwarz gekleideten Blutelftussis die plötzlich vor einem Standen ._.


----------



## criatura (25. Mai 2009)

Hat was von Rentnerunterhaltungen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich erinnere mich noch, wie ich mit meinem ersten Charakter im Arathihochland begriffen habe, dass es mehr als nur einen Talentbaum gibt!
Oder wie ich wochenlang in die Kneipe der Blackrocktiefen geschlichen bin, um mir den Barman's Shanker zu besorgen. Kurze Zeit später wurden die Stats der Pulle mit einem Dot-Effekt versehen - ein Aufschrei in der Schurken-Community!
Oder die 10er LBRS/UBRS-Runs...was ein Spaß...
Dann das Gefarme in Arathi auf diesem Ork-Hof...für das normale Mount ab 40. Tagelang Silbermünzen gefarmt...
Und dann nach Erscheinen von Zul'Gurub...wie sie alle im Chat ausgeflippt sind, wie höllisch schwer die Instanz sei...soviele Gifte etc.
Und das Gefühl als Gnom das Zul'Gurub-Fauswaffenset mit dem Tigerverwandlungs-Proc zu bekommen. Ach, die Zeit war einfach unschlagbar.
Oder in Silithus das Aktivieren der Kultistensteine...
Sicher ist der Content aus heutiger sicht mager, aber Giana Sisters, Lands of Lore, Boulder Dash und Bubble Bobble war auch mal der Hammer! Gegen Inflation ist nichts zu machen und man wird halt auch nicht jünger...


----------



## Zarth (25. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Damals gab es auch noch keinen Debuff für Kampfrausch.



Äh Kampfrausch kam doch erst mit Bc oO


----------



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

Joah (:
War ja auch eher ne Anspielung drauf, dass Schamis mittlerweile eigentlich nur wegen Totems und Kampfrausch in die Gruppen mitgenommen werden. Und es sich wieder zum Gleichen entwickelt wie früher - "nett" im Raid, aber nicht geschätzt.


----------



## Zarth (25. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Joah (:
> War ja auch eher ne Anspielung drauf, dass Schamis mittlerweile eigentlich nur wegen Totems und Kampfrausch in die Gruppen mitgenommen werden. Und es sich wieder zum Gleichen entwickelt wie früher - "nett" im Raid, aber nicht geschätzt.


Hihi ^^ Bei uns im Raid wurden wir geschätzt hatten immer 3-4 mit und haben auch nett Sachen bekommen z.b das Bwl Schild wenn es kein Tank mehr brauchte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

Zarth schrieb:


> Hihi ^^ Bei uns im Raid wurden wir geschätzt hatten immer 3-4 mit und haben auch nett Sachen bekommen z.b das Bwl Schild wenn es kein Tank mehr brauchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als Druidin wurde ich damals auch immer geschätzt :/

Aber unsere Schamis warn irgendwie immer die doofen Heiler. Die haben sich total viel Mühe gegeben und keine hat sie nur annähernd geschätzt. Grml.
Gleich wie Furykrieger. Oder Feraldruiden. Oder Dämonologie-Hexer. Oder Beastmaster.
Irgendwie wurden zahlreiche Skillungen nicht anerkannt ^^


----------



## Chuchulain (25. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele WoW seit 2005 mit div. Unterbrechungen, und es gibt Dinge in WoW die ich heute vermisse, und andere die ich nicht vermisse.
Ich vermisse:
1. die hilfsbereitere Community: Weniger Spieler, keine Transferfluchtmöglichkeit und größere Raidgruppen sorgten dafür das sich die Leute mehr anstrengten, und auch mehr nachdachten bevor sie rumflamten. Wer sich schlecht benahm war recht schnell bekannt. Ich zB hatte nen Zwergenpala namens Riordan, der wurde dauernd mit nem Menschenpala namens Riordian verwechselt und entsprechend ange..mault.
2. längerer Aufenthalt in der WoW: Als man für ne Inze noch 3-4 Stunden brauchte und das Leveln derart lange dauerte das es nichts ausmachte ging man in die 'kleinen' Inis wie Deathmines, Kral und Co. Man beschäftigte sich mehr mit den NPCs, und bei Questreihen verstand man auch warum sich gewisse Sachen in WoW seit WC2/3 so entwickelt haben. Wer weiß heute noch, warum die Defais-Bruderschaft eine kriminelle Organisation ist? nur noch die Leute die zu Classiczeiten schon spielten.
3. Legendär war legendär: Heutzutage kriegt man lila Ausrüstung fast nachgeworfen, damals war lila viel seltener und schwerer zu erarbeiten. Entsprechend sind auch die Spieler drauf.


Ich vermisse NICHT:
1. FLugpunkt für Flugpunkt hintereinander abklappern da sie nicht miteinander verbunden waren.

Lags, Bugs und sonstige Fehler sind immer noch vorhanden, die kann ich nicht vermissen. Sie treten eben nur an anderer Stelle (wieder) auf.


----------



## Nania (25. Mai 2009)

Gerade der erzwungene längere Aufenthalt wenn man in einen Instanz wollte, fand ich schlimm. 
3-4 Stunden wollte ich für eine fünfer Instanz niemals brauchen - und habe die Zeit auch nie aufgewendet.


----------



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Gerade der erzwungene längere Aufenthalt wenn man in einen Instanz wollte, fand ich schlimm.
> 3-4 Stunden wollte ich für eine fünfer Instanz niemals brauchen - und habe die Zeit auch nie aufgewendet.




Oo so lange hats gedauert um den molten core zu clearen.

3-4 stunden? höchstens ein alteractal.

nichtmal ubrs hat länger als 1 1/2 stunden gedauert. höchstens 2 wenn die gruppe richtig schwach war.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (25. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Oo so lange hats gedauert um den molten core zu clearen.
> 
> 3-4 stunden? höchstens ein alteractal.
> 
> nichtmal ubrs hat länger als 1 1/2 stunden gedauert. höchstens 2 wenn die gruppe richtig schwach war.




Sorry muss ich sagen Alterractal  ging meistens so 6-8 Stunden! mach mal so gar 24 Stunden. 

 und die 3-4 Stunden ini waren normal weiss zwar net ob du echt Classic gespielt hast. aber ja!


----------



## _Raziel_ (25. Mai 2009)

Ich betrat die Welt der Kriegskunst im November 2006. Also ein paar Monate vor Release von The Burning Crusade.
Ich machte mich mit einer Nachtelfin Jägerin vertraut und fühlte mich schon imba als ich das erste mal mit meinem Bären schon zwei bis drei Mobs gleichzeitig beschäftigen konnte. Und das zu Zeiten, wo Tier heilen noch ein fokussierender Cast war.
Zirka drei Wochen später und endlich Level 29 erreicht, wechselte ich die Seiten, da ein Mitarbeiter mich zur Horde zog.
Ich fand die Charakter alles andere als süss, aber eine Trolljägerin leistete ich mir, weil ich unbedingt Jäger bleiben wollte. Ich arbeitete mich langsam Richtung 60 und war schon 45 als dann TBC rauskam.
Erst mal Draenei testen; 'Schami' natürlich. Fand ich aber nicht prickelnd. Also zurück zur Horde und siehe da... 'hehe' die süssen, leckeren Blutelfen können ja auch Jägerinnen werden.
Ende der Geschichte. Meine Jägerin (Bloodelf) ist mein 80er Main. Die Trolljägerin ist tot und gelöscht und meine Allianzjägerin sitzt immer noch in Ashenvale auf Level 29.

Was ich vermisse (Kurzes Pre BC und BC):
- Die freundliche Comm
- Der 'Woah'-Effekt beim entdecken neuer Inhalte. Erstes mal MC, Erstes mal Kara, etc. WotLK bringt diesen Fun nicht mehr. Naxx war öde, Ulduar is schwer und öde. Nur das Ingame-Video war wieder mal ein 'Woah'-Effekt
- Die stundenlangen BG's
- Den 'Bring den Skill' und nicht den 'Bring das Equip' Faktor.
- Die schweren Inis bzw. Raids. Bollwerk war schwer. Bollwerk heroic war fast unmöglich. Kara pre-patched war wochenlanges wipen.

Was ich nicht vermisse:
- Wartezeiten vor den BGs
- (Mehr) Serverlags
- Wenn du nicht von Anfang an dabei warst, kamst du selten rein bzw. erst beim zweiten Durchgang. Mein Main musste mit vielen Twinks durch die Raids, weil die Mains der Anderen schon viel weiter war. Equip war in zweiter Linie eben auch wichtig. T4 in The Eye oder MH? Unmöglich! Naxx mit blauen Itemlevel 200er und 1-2 Epischen Sachen? Easy!


----------



## Zarth (25. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Sorry muss ich sagen Alterractal  ging meistens so 6-8 Stunden! mach mal so gar 24 Stunden.
> 
> und die 3-4 Stunden ini waren normal weiss zwar net ob du echt Classic gespielt hast. aber ja!


Es kommt auf die grp an paar sind schnell durch gekommen paar nicht so.Wenn man Glück hat dauert es 2h und wenn man Pech hat 3-4h.
Alterac Valley war genau so aber meist waren es 5-7h Kämpfe die sehr Spaß gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Sorry muss ich sagen Alterractal  ging meistens so 6-8 Stunden! mach mal so gar 24 Stunden.
> 
> und die 3-4 Stunden ini waren normal weiss zwar net ob du echt Classic gespielt hast. aber ja!



BRD ist die einzige Instanz in der gesamten World of Warcraft die über 2 Stunden dauert wenn die Gruppe das richtige Level besitzt. Und das nur, weil da 15 Bosse drin sind. Zudem gibts 2 Wege dass man das ganze auf 1 1/2 Stunden abkürzen kann.

Wenn die Stufen der Gruppenmitglieder für die Instanz passten, hat keine Instanz sonst über 2 Stunden gedauert. Außer ihr macht ganz Düsterbruch oder ganz Stratholme. Dann kommts vllt auf eure 4 Stunden. Aber Strath Baron, Strath Human oder ein Teil von DB ist nicht 4 Stunden Zeitaufwand.

Ubrs war erst ne 15er, dann wurde sie zu ner 10er gepatched.
Nichtmal die dauerte über 2 Stunden wenn das Level gepasst hat.

Rein theoretisch kann ich auch 5 Stunden für Hdz4 NH brauchen.
Wenn ich nen 75er Healer mitnehm und der nen 78er Tank der Fury geskilled is - dann bestimmt.


----------



## Sty (25. Mai 2009)

Am spannendsten fand ich damals die Serverübergreifende Jagd nach den grünen Weltdrachen ^^


Wir hatten uns damals sogar zu Telefonketten organisiert um jederzeit so schnell wie möglich dort zu sein.

Das fantastischste daran war allerdings, wenn mehrere Raidgruppen da waren (auf PVE Servern) wurden die Bosse abwechselnt versucht zu erlegen. Die erste Gruppe die dort war hatte natürlich den Vortritt, scheiterte diese, war die nächste Gruppe dran.

Selbst wenn einige PVP geflagged waren, wurde von der gegnerischen Fraktion nichts negatives unternommen.

Und wenn alles erledigt war, alle pvp an und los ging das gemetzel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja, nicht zu vergessen der OneHit Paladin, welcher mit einem Hit einen Raidboss umwedeln konnte ... xD


----------



## Whitechapel (25. Mai 2009)

GGOLOF schrieb:


> Jo wobei ich das wirklich vermisse denn auf den weg dorthin hat man schon mal üben können da dort immer ein paar hordies zu gegen warn ^^


Konnte man als alli immer sterben üben


----------



## Fox82 (25. Mai 2009)

Das fast beste habt Ihr noch nicht genannt! Die Städte, Instanzen und Sehenswürdigkeiten hatten damals noch Ihre englischen Eigennamen!

"Stormwind"
"Ironforge"
"Undercity"
"Thunder Bluff"

Um nur mal einige zu nennen...Leider wurden diese ja dann bis zur Unkenntlichkeit eingedeutscht und haben einiges an Charme verloren! 

Ich habe WOW-Classic geliebt, mich ewig auf das Spiel gefreut und damals, als Ich noch zeit dafür hatte und mitten in der Berufsausbildung gesteckt habe stundenlang gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Einfach geil an Wochenenden Morgens um Neun aufzustehen und sich auch einen herrlichen Tag in Azeroth zu freuen! Das war so geil, weil keine Sau genervt hat, sich die Leute beim schreiben im Ingame-Chat noch Mühe gegeben haben und die ganzen Goldseller noch Baumwolle in China gepflückt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 

Das erste mal Ony down, das erste mal Raggi Sulfuras abgenommen, T0, T1, T2 und T3 zusammenfarmen mit meinem Schurken und natürlich in Zul Gurub solange farmen bis man einmal auf das Tiger-Mount würfeln durfte (habs nie gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)! Nicht zu verachten war auch die Gold-Farmerei für das Epic-Mount denn 900 G waren damals noch eine richtige Stange Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Hach ich habs geliebt und die Anfänge von BC waren auch noch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Mit Level 70ig hab Ich dann aufgehört und HDRO angefangen, denn das vermittelt für mich noch ein ähnliches Gefühl wie WOW-Classic damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Sabrina1 (25. Mai 2009)

Hi,
Den _Marschall_ befreien was hab ich da geflucht immer und immer hab ich den Leuten geholfen (hatte Krieger gespielt).
Ich habe die Questreihe sogar zwischendurch mal abgebrochen,dann sagte der Gilden-Papa morgen geht es nach Ony.

Und es war die Questreihe die zu erledigen war die ich zwischendurch abgebrochen hatte.Ich schluckte kurz habe es aber dennoch Pünktlich geschafft diese zu vollenden,so konnte ich mit.

Ich selber verfüge noch über ein altes Video von den Nefarius Gilden First-Kill,..wenn ich mir das heute noch ansehe ?

Ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl vor allen wenn 40 Leute in TS Jubeln.
Früher ging ein Boss-Kampf sehr lange ,es gab kein Time resset glaube ich.

MFG Sabrina


----------



## Anusanna (25. Mai 2009)

Das beste an Classic war anfangs das Leveln und das erkunden der Gebiete. Man traf beim Questen jemanden den man nicht kannte und hat zusammen den Tag verbracht und dabei neue Länder ganz gezielt erkundet. Ohne immerzu auf EP zu glotzen. Einfach nur des Spieles wegen spielen. Teilweise hat man Tage gedaddelt ohne wirklich weiter zu kommen. Erkunden, Chatten, helfen...

Und dann irgendwann das erste mal MC. Meine fresse, die Gänsehaut spüre ich noch heute. ÜBERALL waren Spieler um einen herum und alle haben gemeinsam, mit einem unbeschreiblichen Ehrgeiz und Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl alles gegeben. Da gab es keine dauer AFK'ler. Da herrschte noch Disziplin.
Im Ts wurde der Raid auf die Gruppenchannels verteilt, weil man mit 40 Leuten in einem Channel... das ging einfach nicht. Was haben wir in unseren 5er Grüppchen im Ts gelacht und Spass gehabt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Ende der Classiczeit kamen die "gefühlten" grössten Erfolge. Als wir in AQ 40 Huhuran gelegt haben und wenige Tage vor BC Release die Zwillinge auf 3% runter hatten. Leider haben dann keinen Raid mehr zustande gebracht.


----------



## Sabrina1 (25. Mai 2009)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Das beste an Classic war anfangs das Leveln und das erkunden der Gebiete. Man traf beim Questen jemanden den man nicht kannte und hat zusammen den Tag verbracht und dabei neue Länder ganz gezielt erkundet. Ohne immerzu auf EP zu glotzen. Einfach nur des Spieles wegen spielen. Teilweise hat man Tage gedaddelt ohne wirklich weiter zu kommen. Erkunden, Chatten, helfen...



Der Zusammenhalt war einfach Besser fand ich auch,als ich noch nicht in der Raidgilde war haben wir sogar eine Hochzeit gefeiert in Game.
So richtig mit Zeremonie und alles über TS.Leider ist aber auch ein alter Freund des Raidleiters verstorben,wir legten eine Schweigeminute ein.Man zeigte ein Gewissen Respekt und Mittleid zu den Angehöhrigen,obwohl man den Spieler nicht richtig kannte.Trotzdem fand der Raid (Raidbündnis)statt,doch die Konzentration war weg...verständlich.


MFG Sabrina


----------



## Larmina (25. Mai 2009)

criatura schrieb:


> Hat was von Rentnerunterhaltungen hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe ja aber muss auch mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarth (25. Mai 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Das fast beste habt Ihr noch nicht genannt! Die Städte, Instanzen und Sehenswürdigkeiten hatten damals noch Ihre englischen Eigennamen!
> 
> "Stormwind"
> "Ironforge"
> ...


Da haste recht.Finde das z.b bei mir recht lustig wenn mich einer fragt könntes du mich Schwarzfelstiefen ziehen dann frag ich mich immer was er von mir möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kenne nur die Englischen Namen der Instanzen .Die Namen haben sich mit der Zeit einfach eingeprägt.


----------



## gleet (25. Mai 2009)

Es gibt enorm viele Sachen, die aber schon erwähnt wurden, die ich damals miterleben durfte (vorallem die 40er Raids vermisse ich), da ich auch schon seid dem Urschleim von Wow mit dabei bin. Eines ist mir aber besonders in Erinnerung geblieben. Das AQ-Eröffnungsevent!!! Erst das Wochen- oder eher Monatelange farmen, questen etc. bis sich die Tore von AQ mit Hilfe des Zepters, was nur einer auf dem Server bekommen konnte, öffnen ließen . Ich stand als einer von unzählbar vielen vor den Toren und warteten, das ein Zwerg (Klasse ist mir nicht mehr bekannt) endlich das verdammte Tor öffnete. Wir Hordis waren aber zu gierig und haben den Zwerg wohl ein paar mal zu oft gekillt und dann hatte er keine Lust mehr und ist disconnected. Und die Spielermassen standen da und haben erst mal gekotzt ^^ aber es war ein unglaubliches Gefühl mit der Masse zu schwingen. Das ganze Classic-feeling war einfach der hammer. Ach ja ich hatte mit meinem Druiden bis lvl 68 oder so GARKEIN mount und ich habe ihn unglaublich lange zu Classic Zeiten gespielt. Ich wünsche mir auch einfach nur einen Classic Server, vielleicht würde ich dann glatt wieder mit WOW anfangen. 
Achja, mir fällt da noch etwas ein... ich habe auch einfach soooo viel zeit verbracht diese riesige Welt von Azeroth zu erkunden und war jedes mal von neuem über die Entdeckungen überrascht. Wo ich besonders verwundert war, ist diese kleine Insel oben rechts in den Düstermarschen mit den ganzen Hydras und anderem Gewusel. Und als ich da über die Insel gehüpft bin bin ich auf einen Elitegegner gestoßen, einen Gnom der nichtmal in einer 5er oder wenn ich mich nicht falsch entsinne sogar in einer 10er Gruppe killbar war und ich hatte kein Plan was so ein mächtiger Gnom auf soner verlassenen Insel zu suchen hatte ^^. Keine Ahnung der Thread mag für manche sinnlos erscheinen aber ich wollte einfach mal meinen Senf dazu geben weil ich den Tread so nostalgisch fand mich das so sehr an die guten alten Zeiten erinnert hat.

PS: Ich bin das einzig wahre GLEET!!!!! ^^


----------



## Zarth (25. Mai 2009)

gleet schrieb:


> Es gibt enorm viele Sachen, die aber schon erwähnt wurden, die ich damals miterleben durfte (vorallem die 40er Raids vermisse ich), da ich auch schon seid dem Urschleim von Wow mit dabei bin. Eines ist mir aber besonders in Erinnerung geblieben. Das AQ-Eröffnungsevent!!! Erst das Wochen- oder eher Monatelange farmen, questen etc. bis sich die Tore von AQ mit Hilfe des Zepters, was nur einer auf dem Server bekommen konnte, öffnen ließen . Ich stand als einer von unzählbar vielen vor den Toren und warteten, das ein Zwerg (Klasse ist mir nicht mehr bekannt) endlich das verdammte Tor öffnete. Wir Hordis waren aber zu gierig und haben den Zwerg wohl ein paar mal zu oft gekillt und dann hatte er keine Lust mehr und ist disconnected. Und die Spielermassen standen da und haben erst mal gekotzt ^^ aber es war ein unglaubliches Gefühl mit der Masse zu schwingen. Das ganze Classic-feeling war einfach der hammer. Ach ja ich hatte mit meinem Druiden bis lvl 68 oder so GARKEIN mount und ich habe ihn unglaublich lange zu Classic Zeiten gespielt. Ich wünsche mir auch einfach nur einen Classic Server, vielleicht würde ich dann glatt wieder mit WOW anfangen.
> Achja, mir fällt da noch etwas ein... ich habe auch einfach soooo viel zeit verbracht diese riesige Welt vom Azeroth zu erkunden und war jedes mal von neuem über die Entdecken überrascht. Wo ich besonders verwundert war ist diese kleine Insel oben rechts in den Düstermarschen mit den ganzen Hydras und anderem Gewusel. Und als ich da über die Insel gehüpft bin bin ich auf einen Elitegegner gestoßen, einen Gnom der nichtmal in einer 5er oder wenn ich mich nicht falsch entsinne sogar in eienr 10er Gruppe killbar war und ich hatte kein Plan was so ein mächtiger Gnom auf soner verlassenen Insel zu suchen hatte ^^. Keine Ahnung der Thread mag für manche sinnlos erscheinen aber ich wollte einfach mal meinen Senf dazu geben weil ich den Tread so nostalgisch fand mich das so sehr an die guten alten Zeiten erinnert hat.
> 
> PS: Ich bin das einzig wahre GLEET!!!!! ^^


Hm spielst du auf Wrathbringer ? Wegen bei uns beim AQ-Eröffnungsevent war das gleiche Zwergen Priester sein Name fing mit J an und war in der Gilde Fortune.Ich weiß auch noch warum er solang gebraucht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Er kam erst nicht auf dem Server dann hatte er keine lust mehr zu warten und hat CS 1.6 gezockt.Dann konnte er drauf und wurde von den Hordis gekillt.Jeder hat rum geschrien lasst ihn ihr killgeilen.War ganz lustig ^^


----------



## quilosa (25. Mai 2009)

hatte das gleiche glück wie thamann von seite 1 auf dem gleichen server; frisch 60 in die damals erfolgreichste ally-gilde auf rexxar gekommen. mc war grad clear und ich fühlte mich als ob man mich ziehen würde (war sicher auch so^^) bei allen weiteren erfolgen durfte ich dann live dabei sein. z.b. aq öffnung - das war wirklich episch, auch von den lags her.

irgendwann in bwl fiel mal jemandem der ein dmg-meter hatte auf, dass ich eigentlich gar keinen schaden mache und fragte mich was für eine rota ich benutzen würde. ich wusste gar nicht was der von mir will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ganz ehrlich, ohne gilde hatte man "damals" mehr langeweile als heute - kann mich nicht erinnern dass es random raids gegeben hätte. auch gildenwechsel konnten dem ruf empfindlich schaden. bei einer bewerbung war man gleich fragwürdig wenn man bereits in 2 andren gilden war.


----------



## gleet (25. Mai 2009)

Zarth schrieb:


> Hm spielst du auf Wrathbringer ? Wegen bei uns beim AQ-Eröffnungsevent war das gleiche Zwergen Priester sein Name fing mit J an und war in der Gilde Fortune.Ich weiß auch noch warum er solang gebraucht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja genau auf Wrathbringer war das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War schon sehr lustig muss ich sagen ;D


----------



## Lydell (25. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss noch Früher in AQ40 wo es noch eine richtige Ehre war Gildenintern Maintank zusein, man hatte noch eine Art Vorbildfunktion!

Wie geil war es doch Gewesen in BWL gegen Vaelastraz 3 Nächte lang zuwipen und dann bekammen wir ihn auf 2k runter und der Ganze Gildeninterne Raid stirbt, Ich als 2nd Tank und der MT Heiler dank seines Seelensteins haben es überlegt und ihn nach 5 min gelegt.
Der ganze TS hat geschrien und wir wurden wie Helden gefeiert....sowas gibt es heute alles nichtmehr.

Genau so wie damals als man als Offkrieger mit Sulfuras Hand von Ragnaros andere im BG mit paar schlägen auseinander genommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder damals wo man Gerade erst angefangen hat mit seinem Ersten Char zuspielen und im /1 was gefragt hat...statt flames und einer knappen antwort wurde man in eine Gruppe geladen und sogar gezeigt wo man hinlaufen muss ... oder wo man alleine durch höfflichkeit als lowie 1g geschenkt bekommen hat und ihn bis Lvl 60 als eine Art "Freundschafts"-Symbol behalten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hautbaer (25. Mai 2009)

+ Erstaunt und voller Glanz in den Augen betrachtete man Spieler mit epischen Ausrüstungen, ob nun PvE oder PvP.
+ Das schnelle Reittier war für mich in weiter Ferne.
+ Raidinstanzen waren Arbeit^^


----------



## Teddymurloc (25. Mai 2009)

ich spiele zwar erst zwischen anfang und mitte bc aber selbst da hat mir noch alles besser gefallen die meisten epix bzw. blauen sachen für 70 sahen endgeil aus jetz sieht alles gleich aus -.- und ausserdem hatte ich z.b bei der kara pre auch wirklich das gefühl das ich etwas ereicht habe als ich dann das erste mal in kara gewesen bin war ich richtig stolz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich finde auch das es früher mehr um die geschichte von wow ging wegen schönen questreihen etc.


----------



## feyja (25. Mai 2009)

ich kann mich dem nicht so anschließen:
These 1: Man hat alle Leute egal welches Equip mitgenommen:

Man konnte 5er ins auch zu 10 . Dies hat man gemacht um schneller Items abzugreifen, Quest gingen aber nicht in 10r grp , Schwierigkeit war gleich.

In 5er inis, die man zu 10. gegangen sind, hat man zwar alles mitgenommen was über lvl 56 war , aber die instanzen selber waren so schwer als 5er, wie ne 5er nonheoic. In diesen Gruppen traf man auch meißt Leute an, die noch vor dem Stimmbruch waren (damals ging man immer ins TS).

daher bin ich meißt nur mit 5 leuten in eine 5er ini gegangen, weil man sicherer sein konnte, dass die leute ihr klasse beherschten.
Erinnere mich noch an einen 60er Paladin der nicht Rezzen konnte,  weil er den quest mit lvl 10 nicht gemacht hatte. Er wurde ziemlich übel ausgelacht.
Raids ging man an sich nicht mit Randoms und in Gilden kam man mit blau / grünen gear nur , wenn diese noch am MC clearen waren. Gilden die MC auf famstatus hatten nahmen keine blaue ausgestattende Spieler auf.

These 2: die leute hatten mehr Skill:

Was das Raiden wirklich vereinfach hat waren die Symbole, aber CT Raid Assist gab es schon fast seit anbeginn und man hat dort einen Assistleader eingestellt damit alle auf dasselbe Ziel hauten. 
Auch Decursive und DMG -Meter waren eine der ersten addons.
Ein Aggro warner wurde erst mit BWL entwickelt , aber auch erst dort wurde aggromanagement wichtig.
Man konnt damals mehr werfen wie nur 2 Pots oder 1 Flask , sondern soviel wie man wollte . Flask waren nur 10 mal teuerer wie heute.
Daher haben "elite" raids einfach viel mehr gold ihn ihr bestreben gesteckt, als normale Gilde. Gerade Naxxramas war ein reine Resourceninstanz. Daher sind damals auch viele Chinafamer entstanden, da viele Berufstätige ohne Goldkäufe nicht Naxxramas raiden konnten.


----------



## Magtar (25. Mai 2009)

Also bei uns in bwl z.B wurde nicht jeder mitgenohmen  ( nagut ein dd z.B wurde mal ein grüner / blau aus der gilde mitgenohmen

Also ich finds damals gut war halt alles viel schwerer und das gab dann halt den reiz den boss dann zu legen und als er lag war die freude groß ( weiß noch wo wir das erste mal nefarion gelegt hatten - der gildenchat war SOWAS von vollgespamt und im ts war nur gejole^^

Andereseits was halt auch bissl mist den für leute die nicht so oft zocken kontnen die können halt nur instanzen farmen und qstn oder twinken das wars
und das mit dem equip war auch bissl mist bis man mal 1 (!!) epic hatte können monate vergehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (außer wen man ein lucker is^^) denn von jeder klasse waren min. 3-5 dabei und wens kein t set war wollten das knap 20 andere haben
Und schwer war es wirklich - Ich weiß noch immer in Molten core die ersten 2 riesen eii sind wir an denen gewiped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer alles voll gebufft min 20 min dann das "go" rann an den boss - wush wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Pvp war auch klassee wo man keine abhärtung brauchte da konnte man selbst mit t2 was reißen

und damals musste man auch ganz nah an einen spieler ran - ich stand mal mit nehm freund in ironforge wir hatten t2 - t3 sachen an un um uns herum standen lauter spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eruator (25. Mai 2009)

sau geil das zu lesen...
ich selber hab mit dem release von BC angefangen und da hatte ich auch noch das geile Feeling.
jetzt noch ne kurze Frage:

 was hat es mit tyrs Hand auf sich???warum war des so überfarmt???
und wo ist das überhaupt???

danke MFG Eruator


----------



## Zarth (25. Mai 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> was hat es mit tyrs Hand auf sich???warum war des so überfarmt???
> und wo ist das überhaupt???
> 
> danke MFG Eruator


Tyrs Hand ist ein Platz in den Östlichen Pestländer.Man könnte da gut Silber und Runenstoff farmen und die Mops waren Elite haben allso recht viel Silber gredropt.Da man früher fast kein Gold hatte musste man viel farmen und da Tyrs Hand ein guter Farmplatz war, war da immer viel los.War auch ein beliebert Open PvP Platz.Es gab auch oft große Schlachten da wenn man eine bestimmte Gilde abfarmt .^^ Bei uns auf dem Server ware es z.b Fortune hat man 2x ein von den killt sind die mit so 20 Mann angekommen und dann hat man halt seine Freunde geholt und die Schlacht konnte beginnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (25. Mai 2009)

Zarth schrieb:


> Tyrs Hand ist ein Platz in den Östlichen Pestländer.Man könnte da gut Silber und Runenstoff farmen und die Mops waren Elite haben allso recht viel Silber gredropt.Da man früher fast kein Gold hatte musste man viel farmen und da Tyrs Hand ein guter Farmplatz war, war da immer viel los.War auch ein beliebert Open PvP Platz.Es gab auch oft große Schlachten da wenn man eine bestimmte Gilde abfarmt .^^ Bei uns auf dem Server ware es z.b Fortune hat man 2x ein von den killt sind die mit so 20 Mann angekommen und dann hat man halt seine Freunde geholt und die Schlacht konnte beginnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tyrs Hand haben sie durch das dumme DKstartgebiet kaputt gemacht >.<


----------



## Zarth (25. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Tyrs Hand haben sie durch das dumme DKstartgebiet kaputt gemacht >.<


Ok da haste recht.Das schöne Tyrs Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein trauriges Video für alle old school PvPler ist alt aber immer noch gut 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5QFvMuO-8Q
und eins für die PvEler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_jb9jwjkvA...feature=related


----------



## Magtar (26. Mai 2009)

Die schlachtne im Hügeland zwischen Southsore und der Mühle dort waren eh die besten
Ich weiß noch wie ich mit meinen 30 mage da rumgehüpft bin wollte so par bären für qst killen und was seh ich riesen schlacht bei dem Turm da natürlich glei mitgemacht obwhol ich nicht getroffen hab bzw kein dmg gemacht hab^^ Und dann kam ein 60 Großmarschal Jäger und hat alles pwnd^^

Und im hügeladn hatte ich auch mein ersten Ruchlosen mord ( hieß das so? ) wen man von silberwald ins hügeland kommt steht doch bei dem turm sone wache dachte mir mh ein hordler - jo umhauen! und ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eyeofevil (26. Mai 2009)

wie siehts aus? niemand nochn paar screens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarth (26. Mai 2009)

eyeofevil schrieb:


> wie siehts aus? niemand nochn paar screens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab noch paar gute Raid Videos ausgegraben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

C'thun
http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=19...a79400b7a9676f2

Nefarian
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbgq-TjoPs4

Ragnaros 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAhADzRSPmI
Ragnaros Speed Kill (60er Zeiten)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n61G8w5DxPM

Onyxia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUPLZJjImt4

Hakkar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK-aBbkhqlI

Thunderaan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPjF7eeGh48

und am schluss noch ein 60er PvP Video vom Paladin und da soll einer sagen Paladin war nicht imba. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=21...d3f725cf09dd38b

So viel Spaß beim gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archangel86 (26. Mai 2009)

So ich habe hier auch noch ein paar alte Screens gefunden.


----------



## Nestril (26. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß noch wie ich damals als Halbgott gesehen wurde mit meinem Schurken. Warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz einfach 90% der Spieler hatte nichtmal T1 sondern war blau equipt. Ich hatte T2 nichtmal Komplett wurde aber von allen seiten bewundert und auch gekannt und erkannt. Wer T2 besaß war geachtet und hatte auch ein gewissen Ruf aufn Server. An T3 war zu dieser Zeit noch nichtmal zu denken. Heute kannst du T8 haben. Intressiert kein Schwein mehr. Da kommt natürlich auch kein Feeling von damals mehr auf. 

Was auch lustig war das wir damals in der Gilde 8 Schurken waren die so eingeschworen waren das sie sogar Lootabsprachen gemacht haben und sogar weil etwas gänzlich in der Gilde schief ging gemeinsam die Gilde verlassen und eine neue aufgemacht haben. Die Leute waren wesentlich eingeschworener, was auch wichtig bei 40ger Raids war. 

Ich wette heute würde man keine 40 Mann instanz mehr zusammenbekommen. Das gibt die Community einfach nicht mehr her.

Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Zeit.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Mai 2009)

hehe T2 leute hab ich ausgelaucht. Vor allem im PvP..."leute guckt mal der hat T2...AUF IHN!" und viele hatten das gefühl ihre rüstung würde alles für sie erledigen...tut sie eben nicht :-)

und wars damals noch schön als es einen piraten bei auberdine gab den man anklicken konnte und er einem dann nach menethil geportet hat...ohne schifffahrt.


----------



## echterman (27. Mai 2009)

damals war vieles besser aber auch eben zeitaufwendiger. die gruppen sind zusammengeblieben auch nach dem 5. wipe und nicht wie heute, wipe und alle leaven. und wen ich mir die raids anschaue dann sind es wneige die den kampfgeist von damals noch haben. da wurde wochenlang an raggi gewiped ect. das war repkostenfarmen pur. heute muss jeder boss beim firsttry liegen sonst bist du ein noob. wer damals ein epic an hatte hat das auch gemerkt an seinen werten im kampf und nicht wie heute, man hat epics an aber irgendwie verändert sich nicht außer man springt von blau auf T8 dann merkt man es. wenn man T1 hatte war man sehr gut mit T2 hat ma dich von weitem erkannt und mit T3 war man ein gott.

wer T1-3 an hatte konte spielen und nicht wie heute das die leute vor lauter lila garnicht mehr zu sehn sind und trotzdem scheiße spielen, das hätte man sich früher nicht erlauben können. wer damals im raid einen fehler gemacht hat konnte alle wipen nicht so wie heute wo man selbst im 10er raid fehlermachen kann wie die sau weils nicht interessiert.

einfach gesagt die skill hat man am eq gesehn heute nicht mehr...

wenn man damals ein lvlup gemacht hat dann konte man den leuten auch noch glauben die dann GZ ect. geschrieben haben, heute ist ein rush auf 80 und dann biste fertig.

damals fand ich nur scheiße das man echt farmen musste wie die sau um eine mats fürn raid zu haben weil man tränke ect. machen musst. schön war dadurch allerdings das die berufe noch wirklich gebraucht wurden.

ich würde auf nem classic wow server in jedem fall anfangen zu spielen...!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: die einzigen leute die heute noch den gleichen kampfgeist haben sind topgilde wie Ensidia, FTH ect. die wipen so lange an einem boss bis die taktik sitzt und er down ist und nicht wie heute ein wipe und alle gehn ausem raid. da finde ich schade das solche leute die was raids angeht den alten kamofgeist und das durchhaltevermögen haben als noobs und spinner hingestellt werden. aber tötet erstmal algalon dann reden wir weiter, kommt erstmal dahin wo die schon hingeschissen haben.


----------



## Hubautz (27. Mai 2009)

Lydell schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch Früher in AQ40 wo es noch eine richtige Ehre war Gildenintern Maintank zusein, man hatte noch eine Art Vorbildfunktion!



Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich glaube dir täte ein bisschen Real Life auch mal ganz gut. "Vorbildfunktion", also wirklich.



Lydell schrieb:


> Wie geil war es doch Gewesen in BWL gegen Vaelastraz 3 Nächte lang zuwipen und dann bekammen wir ihn auf 2k runter und der Ganze Gildeninterne Raid stirbt, Ich als 2nd Tank und der MT Heiler dank seines Seelensteins haben es überlegt und ihn nach 5 min gelegt.
> Der ganze TS hat geschrien und wir wurden wie Helden gefeiert....sowas gibt es heute alles nichtmehr.


Soso. Du und der Heiler. Zu zweit. In 5 Minuten. Das nenne ich mal eine Leistung. Zumal er alle 45 Sekunden burning adrenalin macht, was unweigerlich innerhalb von 20 Sekunden zum Tod führt. Das hab ihr schon gut gemacht.


----------



## Rappi (27. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mich auch noch an einige schöne Dinge erinnern. So konnte ich zu Beginn nicht in den allgemeinen Channeln schreiben (ich wusste nicht, dass man dazu /1) eingibt und habe immer die Schreien-Funktion benutzt, weil diese im Chat Menü verfügbar war.
Außerdem habe ich immer Stunden gebraucht, bis ich die Questziele gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Richtig gefreut habe ich mich dann, als ich einen angelnden Zwerg angesprochen habe, ob er weiß, wo ich Taschen kaufen kann. Nachdem er mir es denn sagte, ich mir aber keine Tasche leisten konnte, ist er von Goldhain nach Sturmwind ins Auktionshaus geritten und hat mir dort eine gekauft. Mensch, was war ich ihm dankbar.
Später habe ich dann kurzzeitig auf dem Server eines RL-Freundes gespielt. Dieser hatte schon einen Sechziger und als er mir ein Gold geschenkt hatte, war ich erstmal sprachlos. Später war ich leider so doof und habe das Geld für das Gründen einer Gilde ausgegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich dann meinen ersten Hordecharakter hatte (den spiele ich jetzt immer noch am häufigsten, blos ist er nun etwas größer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) stand ich einmal ehrfürchtig vor dem Flammenschlund. Ich habe mich dann reingetraut und mit Müh und Not eine der kleinen Eliteschlangen erlegt. Später habe ich dann erfahren, dass ich mir besser eine Gruppe gesucht hätte. Ein paar Tage später stand ich dann vorm Endboss und habe den tödlichen Schuss gesetzt. Zwar bin ich danach noch gestorben und musste einen saulangen Weg vom Friedhof laufen, aber ich war stolz wie Oskar.
Nicht so schön ist die Erinnerung daran, dass ich immer vom Server geflogen bin, wenn ich einen großen Ort z.B Orgrimmar betreten hatte. Irgendwann habe ich im Technik-Forum dann erfahren, das ich an meiner Grafikkarte etwas umstellen musste. Aber bevor ich das gemacht habe, konnte ich wirklich nie eine Großsstadt besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hat einen anderen Spieler, mit dem ich damals immer gelevelt habe, ganz schön genervt.
Hach, waren schon schöne Zeiten damals.


----------



## Shintuargar (27. Mai 2009)

echterman schrieb:


> wer T1-3 an hatte konte spielen und nicht wie heute das die leute vor lauter lila garnicht mehr zu sehn sind und trotzdem scheiße spielen, das hätte man sich früher nicht erlauben können. wer damals im raid einen fehler gemacht hat konnte alle wipen nicht so wie heute wo man selbst im 10er raid fehlermachen kann wie die sau weils nicht interessiert.
> 
> einfach gesagt die skill hat man am eq gesehn heute nicht mehr...



Sorry, aber das stimmt absolut nicht. Gerade in einem 40iger Raids konntest du sehr viele schlechte Spieler mit durchziehen. Und was die Fehlertoleranz angeht, so war das früher auch nicht härter. Gerade als man noch einen Schamanen immer aus dem Kampf halten konnte um Tote zu rezzen. Da war da es überhaupt noch kein Problem Tote zu haben (besonders bei Geddon). Das der ganze Raid in den Kampf kam, wurde ja erst später geändert. Aber selbst da waren Fehler vertretbar. In Naxx war das sicherlich anders (da war ich Classic leider nicht), aber T1 und T2 Content benötigte nur einen halbwegs vernünftigen Raid um da dran zu kommen. Und "bewundert" wurde man nur von Leuten, die selbst keinen Raid hatten.


----------



## Alucaard (27. Mai 2009)

LoL wenn man sich das hier so durchliest könnte man meinen WoW Classic wäre der ober Hammer gewesen.......dabei ist das kompletter Unsinn.

Natürlich gab es in WoW Classic Saugeile Momente wie den ersten Raggi Kill (da war fette fette Party angesagt) und das erste mal nen episches Rüstungsteil anziehn aber das war auch nur so intensiv weils das erste mal war.
Genauso der Schwachsinn PvP wäre besser gewesen sicherlich ists heut auch noch weit entfernt von Ideal aber was die Zuverlässigkeit und Stabilität der Schlachtfelder angeht liegen ja wohl Welten zwischen Heute und Damals.
Auch noch zu erwähnen das getwinke war damals genauso schlimm wie heute nur heute fällts mehr auf weil es eben mehr Spieler gibt (Farmtwink usw.)
Und was das Thema Gold angeht einerseits nervst mich heut das es soviele Daylies gibt und es damit so einfach ist an Gold zu kommen anderer Seits möchte ichs nicht missen denn damals und das wurde auch schon geschrieben was zwar nicht leicht Gold anzusammeln aber es ging und die AH Abzocker konnten damals mehr Schaden anrichten.

Also bitte demnächst wenn schon so ein Thread eröffnet wird dann doch bitte BEIDE Seiten aufzeigen und das möglichst Schmucklos und dann wird man schon gut feststelln können das eben nicht alles Gold von Damals glänzt.
Finde sowas Idiotisch etwas so in allen Tönen zu loben und dann liest man schon auf der ersten Seite zwei Leute dies noch nicht mal miterlebt haben.


----------



## Akium (27. Mai 2009)

echterman schrieb:


> wer damals im raid einen fehler gemacht hat konnte alle wipen nicht so wie heute




Na klar doch, wenn von 40 Mann irgendeiner nen Fehler macht war das nen Whipe...  ^^... und ich mach mir die Hose mit der Kneifzange zu. ^^ 


Wer Full-T2 hatte, hatte nur die meissten DKP, und wer die meissten DKP hat, hat am wenigsten RL.


----------



## Shubunki (27. Mai 2009)

hehe.. ich erinnere mich noch zu Beta-Zeiten, wie ich das erste mal im Wald von Elwyn rumrannte und megastolz war, als ich die ersten mobs erlegt hatte. Als es dann soweit war, das ich das erste mal Minen gehen konnte, saß ich gebannt und mit schweißnassen händen am pc, da es ja eine echte Herausforderung war. kaum einer wusste, wies geht und es wurde sehr viel improvisiert. ...es war einfach alles spannend und es gab soviel neues zu entdecken... bc und wotlk haben dieses Gefühl nicht wiedergebracht. Naja, das wird wohl jemand, der das nicht selber mitgemacht hat, nicht nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Mobmap (27. Mai 2009)

AHH Smileys inc 10+


----------



## Zarth (27. Mai 2009)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Genauso der Schwachsinn PvP wäre besser gewesen sicherlich ists heut auch noch weit entfernt von Ideal aber was die Zuverlässigkeit und Stabilität der Schlachtfelder angeht


Allso ich fand das alte PvP besser als das von Heute.Man konnte mit eigentlich jede Rüstung was reizen auser man hat jetzt z.b caster Sachen an und man ist Warri. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau so mit der Skillung da konnte man mit egal welche Skillung was machen Heute gibt es ja nur eine Standart Skillung für die Klassen.
Es gab auch richtiges Open PvP (Tausendwintersee ist für mich kein Open PvP)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja und das mit den stabile Schlachtfelder früher waren sie auch recht stabil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur ab und zu waren sie down ist ja Heute nicht anders.


----------



## eyeofevil (27. Mai 2009)

woow echt coole screens vor aq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarth (27. Mai 2009)

eyeofevil schrieb:


> woow echt coole screens vor aq
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und zu "meinen" Videos sagst du nix ? *afkweinen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myce (27. Mai 2009)

ich vermisse die pvp ränge D:
das war noch richtige arbeit nicht so wie heute dk/pala combo hoch leechen


----------



## Zero-X (27. Mai 2009)

...zu einer zeit wo es noch keine BG´s gab.
Man hat sich mich 10 Allis am Wegekreuz getroffen und da alles umgehauen. 
Kam die Horde waren auch bald mehr alliancer zur stelle und so war das einfach nur krank damals^^
Ich weis noch genau mit lvl 43 zufällig dranvorbeigekommen und mitgemacht! Keiner hatte was gesagt
oder mich ausgelacht und das gelegge...hach wie schade...


----------



## le-chuck (28. Mai 2009)

Die Welt war keinesfalls so rosig, wie hier der Großteil schreibt.

Betrügereien unter den Spieler zu Hauf (Nachnahme und Geschenkpapier), stupides Gold und Rufgefarme, sinnloses Trashhauen, elendiger Trashrespawn, langweilige Bosse.

Klar, Ragnaros 1. kill war erstaunlich (Killvideo hat >20gb Traffic am ersten Tag), und dazu das Freuen der Raidlead (3Mann, Rest war ja gemuted -.-), aber eig. war das alles nur nen Equipcheck, anstatt einer wirklichen Herausforderung, bzw. Lag und Serverstabilitätstest. 

Hatte damals mehr dcs und Loginprobleme, als in  Naxx zu einer Tausendwinterschlacht. 

Resumee: WoW war damals toll, zu TBC toll und ist auch in Wotlk toll.


----------



## IlFantastico (28. Mai 2009)

Das Beste an der ganzen Sache war, jedesmal nach Uldaman zu gehen , wenn man Verzauberung lernen wollte.Danke Blizz ich habe noch immer eine Schaden davon.
Wenn ich Uldaman höre ,fängt mein linkes Augenlid zu zucken an ;-)


----------



## Hubautz (28. Mai 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Na klar doch, wenn von 40 Mann irgendeiner nen Fehler macht war das nen Whipe...  ^^... und ich mach mir die Hose mit der Kneifzange zu. ^^



Wenn einer bei Vael einen Fehler gemacht hat, *war* das ein Wipe
Wenn einer bei Chromaggus einen Fehler gemacht hat, *war* das ein Wipe
Selbst wenn einer bei Ony einen Fehler gemacht hat, *war* das ein Wipe.

Soo furchtbar einfach war das dann am Ende doch nicht.

Kneifzangen gibt es im Bauhaus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (28. Mai 2009)

IlFantastico schrieb:


> Das Beste an der ganzen Sache war, jedesmal nach Uldaman zu gehen , wenn man Verzauberung lernen wollte.Danke Blizz ich habe noch immer eine Schaden davon.
> Wenn ich Uldaman höre ,fängt mein linkes Augenlid zu zucken an ;-)


/sign

Soweit ichs noch in Erinnerung habe, konnte man zu Anfang BC den Neueinsteigern noch grosse Augen machen, wenn man sie mal mit nach Uldaman genommen und die Dame gezeigt hat. Damals fanden sie, obwohl sie schon in Shatt Verzauberungen lernten noch die eine oder andere Formel bei der Dame.

Was ich bei Uldaman noch zum kotzen fand war, dass man mit Lvl70 da nichtmal den Endboss machen konnte, wenn man einen Freundtwink zog, weils ja drei Leute sein mussten. Das hatte mich bei Uldaman genervt.


----------



## callahan123 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es wirklich sehr schade, nicht von Anfang an dabei gewesen zu sein.

Habe mir gestern die ganzen Allimania Videos angeschaut und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die - wenn auch auf sehr eigene Art - dieses Gefühl vor BC gut rüber brachten, so wie auch viele Leute hier mit ihren Beiträgen.

Es gab sicherlich gewollte Verbesserungen, die über lange Zeit gesehen den Geist des Spiels schrumpfen ließen. Aber wäre das nicht so oder so passiert? Die Welt dreht sich weiter, nicht nur unsere sondern auch Azeroth. 

Ich kann mich noch an einen Artikel erinnern, welcher sehr kritisch auf das frühere Ehrensystem und die 14 (hoffe das stimmt) Titel einging. Wie schwer es war überhaupt einen mittleren Rang zu belegen, wie viel man spielen MUSSTE, damit überhaut die Chance bestand dort wirklich erfolgreich zu sein. Ich persönlich finde das in Ordnung, wer viel erreichen will soll bitte schön auch was dafür tun. Nur zeigte dieser Artikel schon damals, dass die Community bereits sehr stark am Maulen war über viele Dinge. Ich denke in erster Linie der Zeitaufwand, das ewige immer gleiche Farmen und Questen. Raids, die dir kaum mehr erlauben am RL teilzunehmen...

Heute ist alles sicherlich bei weitem einfacher und Erreichtes sehr viel wertloser. Hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Ich empfinde jedoch den Weg, den Blizzard eingeschlagen hatte alles andere als falsch. Ist irgendwo ein natürlicher Prozess und selbst wenn es für einige interessant wäre, jetzt noch einmal auf einem Classic Server zu beginnen - was würde man nicht alles vom neuen Content vermissen? Das Rad der Zeit zurück zu drehen ist meistens nicht so befriedigend wie man vielleicht vorher dachte.

Aber ich habe eine Hoffnung: der aktuell immer noch große Erfolg wird sicherlich irgendwann (wenn auch noch nicht bald) versiegen. Ein Großteil der Community wird abwandern, Aion, Star Wars und was noch alles kommen wird - große Titel mit großem Potential. Egal ob sie Thronräuber werden oder nicht, der Zenit des Spiels wurde schon längst erreicht und ich hoffe wirklich, dass es sehr viel weniger Spieler geben wird, die sich dann wieder helfen, oder einfach nur beim Angeln nebeneinander kennen lernen, unterhalten, lachen und Spaß haben.

Denn genau so sah eine einschneidende Erfahrung für mich aus, als ich mit meinem Druiden (Level 12) an der Dunkelküste questete, immer wieder an einer Gruppe Murloks scheitere und von einer Jägerin der Stufe 20 (fand ich total imponierend), die gerade am Angeln war, gefragt wurde, ob sie helfen könne. Wir questeten dann noch eine ganze Weile weiter und ich glaube, dass dieses Gefühl ein wenig der Anfangszeit von WoW entsprach.


----------



## Zarth (28. Mai 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an einen Artikel erinnern, welcher sehr kritisch auf das frühere Ehrensystem und die 14 (hoffe das stimmt) Titel einging. Wie schwer es war überhaupt einen mittleren Rang zu belegen, wie viel man spielen MUSSTE, damit überhaut die Chance bestand dort wirklich erfolgreich zu sein. Ich persönlich finde das in Ordnung, wer viel erreichen will soll bitte schön auch was dafür tun. Nur zeigte dieser Artikel schon damals, dass die Community bereits sehr stark am Maulen war über viele Dinge. Ich denke in erster Linie der Zeitaufwand, das ewige immer gleiche Farmen und Questen. Raids, die dir kaum mehr erlauben am RL teilzunehmen...



Es hat schon lange gedauert Rang 11-14 zumachen. Aber mit einer richtig guten Stammgrp die spielen kann war das alles np.
Man konnte Rang 1-10 auch ohne Stammgrp schnell schaffen war aber ab und zu stressig.Wenn man versucht hat Rang 11-14 ohne Stammgrp zumachen hat es schon recht lange gedauert.Weil man musste sich die Rangplätze mit den Stammgrp teilen und da die meist mehr Ehre gemacht habe als die Solo Spieler hat immer ein schlechten Platz bekommen.Aber wenn man ein Rang geschaft hat war man richtig Stolz drauf.


----------



## eyeofevil (28. Mai 2009)

sorry Zarth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deine videos sind klasse ;D


----------



## Samona (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

auch ich möchte hier meinen Senf dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiele seit ein paar Tagen nach Release und mein erstes Jahr WoW war einerseits die Geilheit schlechthin, andererseits die Hölle:

17 Std. am Stück zocken, eine Stunde hinlegen, aufstehen, Kaffee, weiterzocken, ein paar Kilos abnehmen, weil man so überwältigt von allem war, dass nebenbei essen gar undenkbar war, anrufe der besten freundin und immer wieder das gemecker dass man keine zeit mehr hat (heute spielt auch sie und kennt vom neuen content mehr als ich, da ich zwischenzeitlich wenig zocken konnte wegen ausbildung/studium) (war zwischen abi und ausbildungsbeginn, viel freizeit, ein bissl jobben, und zocken *gg*)

das erste mal in die Tiefenbahn gehen, denken, es sei eine ini und aus angst wieder rausrennen

irgendwie mit lvl 6 vom wald von elwynn zu den nachtelfen kommen wollen (weil schatzi sich ja keinen menschen sondern nen nachtelfen erstellen musste) und keine ahnung von der welt: karte im handbuch nachgeschaut und wollt überirdisch los - und kam bis redridge grenze brennende steppe (oder wars sengende schlucht?) wo auf einmal große böse totenkopf-lvl viecher waren. nen lvl 20er spieler hat mich aufgegabelt und der hat mich dann bis nach darnassus gebracht (einfach mal eben mit mir die stunde rumgelatscht, hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich alle flugpunkte bekomme etc.)

nach und nach eine gilde mit netten leuten aufgebaut, 10-15 davon immer mal wieder (wenn die gilde zu groß wurde) mitgeschleppt und was neues aufgebaut (inkl stundenlang im ts rumlungern und über den neuen namen diskutieren - sinn sollte es haben, meist latein oder elbisch oder was auch immer) der höhepunkt: Noxviator (Mannoroth) - ICH VERMISSE EUCH!!!

so ca auf lvl 20: "wenn du gold farmen willst, geh am besten ins sumpfland, direkt bei menethil die murlocs droppen meistens über ein SILBER!"

erstes gildentreffen: ausm ruhrpott bis nach münchen und am nächsten tag wieder nach hause, weil man sooo neugierig auf alle war

10 Mann Strat und braucht trotzdem 2 Stunden bis zum Baron (war mit Priesterin mit lvl 51 das erste mal dort und das war die meeega herausforderung!!!), 10er Scholo, 15 mann UBRS

geschätzte 200 mal nach UBRS für Dal Rend mit Schurkin, immer wieder andere Schurken und Hunter dabei, die auch need hatten (als erinnerung: 15 Mann ini) oder der hunter der drakki immer kiten musste während man die doofen adds runterhaut und meistens im allerletzten moment doch noch im vorraum verreckt ist

immer jemanden suchen der den schlüssel zu ubrs hat (einer der vielen vielen schönen pre quests)

stundenlang in IF rumstehen, auf der suche nach ner ini gruppe, dabei einfach nur chatten und die "poser" beneiden und vor allem bewundern (wurd schonmal erwähnt->halbgötter)

der erste krieger mit windfury *meeegaaaaaaa*

Sonntags BWL, Montags BWL, Dienstags MC oder BWL, Mittwochs MC, Donnerstags freiwillig ZG, Wochenende "frei" und Zeit zum farmen/Tränke brauen

ein MC run, bei einem der drachen stirbt der eine (von drei) tank immer wieder super schnell. es hat 4 wipes gedauert bis ihm aufgefallen ist, dass er den onyumhang nicht an hatte - das gegröle im TS war unverwechselbar 

bosse, die nicht geklappt haben, wenn kein hexer/mage/5 (fünf!) krieger dabei waren, weil mans sonst nicht hinbekommen hat

SEGNUNG!!!!!!

Bei nem Gildenkollegen das Gold fürs Epic Mount geliehen und wochenlang abgestottert - nein monate!! 

Nem Gildenkollegen bei der Hunterquest zugucken - nur buffen und gucken, sonst sind alle drum herum gestorben. sich mit ihm freuen, weil er es endlich geschafft hat und den fetten bogen sein eigen nennen darf

eine 40 mann raidgruppe, die den kompletten ragnaros text im TS mitgrummelt *zuuuu früüüüüh, zu früüüüüh*

zwar 40 mann raids aber so wenige heiler dass wenn einer fehlte 39 mann zu hause bleiben mussten

der eine bwl run, als die druiden und priester rumgezickt haben, dass die palas mal auf vergelter umskillen sollten, weil wir so gut geworden sind und weniger heilung brauchten

nefarian nach ungezählten stunden endlich down, weil wir immer die rot/grüne kombi der adds hatten (oder war die schlimmste rot/schwarz?) - teilweise leute zum sterben vorgeschickt um zu schauen welche kombi es heute mal wieder ist *gg* 

Platz 3 im server ranking, immer im kampf um platz 2

Das schlimmste an BC:
Die großen raidgilden zerfielen nach und nach, da viel zu viele spieler da waren (die besten gilden hatten so 200 spieler, damit man evtl auch mal 2 40er stammgruppen losschicken konnte)


Contentmäßig wurde viel Gutes implementiert, aber auch vieles, was nicht so toll war. Im allgemeinen hat blizz wow auch auf meine sich verändernden spielgewohnheiten zugeschnitten, denn mittlerweile steh ich voll im berufsleben, 41 std woche und um 5h aufstehen - das würd ich mit 5 raid abenden in der woche gar nicht mehr durchhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich immer wieder erstaunlich finde, ist, dass man 25er raid inis random gehen kann. oO hätte es früher niiiiiiieeeee gegeben!!!! 

trotzdem bin ich immer noch mit dem herzen dabei, wenn auch nur noch vom content her im unteren mittelmaß (was mich ein wenig ärgert, aber noch nicht sooo sehr dass ich wieder mehr zocken möchte). gleichzeitig hab ich aber auch wieder ein RL und mache videoabende mit freunden *gg* (Noch ein postiver punkt der addons *fg*)

in diesem sinne hole ich mir jetzt noch nen kaffee und geh ma online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und: Sorry, ist länger geworden als geplant... 

LG - Samona


----------



## eyeofevil (28. Mai 2009)

@ über mir ;D sehr schöner text


----------



## Gòl (28. Mai 2009)

Jaha, damals, als alles noch gut war und man sich mit den Allis in Crossroads gekloppt hat, das war noch "open-pvp"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eyeofevil (28. Mai 2009)

damals lief man auch sowas von blind durch die gegend ^^ da war es nicht selten das man aus neugier an totenkopf mobs starb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarth (28. Mai 2009)

Samona schrieb:


> das erste mal in die Tiefenbahn gehen, denken, es sei eine ini und aus angst wieder rausrennen


War bei mir das gleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dachte jeh weiter ich rein gehe des so gefährlicher wird es^^.Aber wo ich dan wusste das es nur eine "U-bahn" war bin ich gern mit gefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Frostbitten (29. Mai 2009)

entweder haben die meisten die hier schreiben ihr gehirn ausgeschaltet und erinnern sich nur an die guten sachen, oder sie kennen das ganze wohl nur vom hörensagen...

ich schließ mich hier einfach mal in allen belangen an tikumes aussagen an.


wenn ich mich heut zu tage an daoc zurückerinnere seh ich auch nur ein absolut geniales spiel. weil man einfach die ganzen fehler und den ganzen mist vergisst!
aber ich wette ich würd galle kotzen wenn ich das mit meinem aktuellem wissen nochmal spielen müsste.


----------



## Urengroll (29. Mai 2009)

Frostbitten schrieb:


> entweder haben die meisten die hier schreiben ihr gehirn ausgeschaltet und erinnern sich nur an die guten sachen, oder sie kennen das ganze wohl nur vom hörensagen...
> 
> ich schließ mich hier einfach mal in allen belangen an tikumes aussagen an.
> 
> ...




würde ich ebenso sehen............^^


----------



## Padparadscha (29. Mai 2009)

Ich  bin auch schon fast von anfang an dabie, war irgendwann im Sommer...
Als ich mit meinem Magier das erste mal nach SW reingelaufen bin war ich volkommen Überwältigt und habe mich nur verlaufen, noch schlimmer war es nachdem ich nach einem Stundenlangen Marsch in Darnassus war. Da kam ich gar nicht zurecht.

Und als ich das erste mal aus Ironforge (Eisenschmiede) raus gelelaufen bin dachte ich, ich wäre falsch!
Was gab es noch... mal Überlegen....

Geld bei einem Gildenkollegen leihen für das 60% Mount und das Geld in der DM erfarmt zum abstottern
Das Gold für das Epic Mount hatte ich erst kurz vor BC release.... oO

Im Ungoro Krater gab es KEINEN Flugpunkt,  genauso wenig wie in Strangle (Schlingendortal) oben, da musste man entweder von Darkshire oder Bootybay hinlaufen (oder reiten wenn man dann endlich mit 40 das Mount hatte)

Schamanen waren aus Alli sicht einfach nur IMBA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stunde um Stunde um Stunde farmen um bei der Holzschlundfeste ruf zu bekommen, da gab es pro Mon 1 Rufpunkt und für die Federn doch auch nur so 5 oder? (weiß das gar nicht mehr, war auf jeden fall wenig!!!) Ich weiß nähmlich das ich ewig gefarmt habe wegen einem Schneider Rezept und mein Mann der Später erst angefangen hat zu spielen hat jetzt mehr Ruf als ich! und er hat nicht gefarmt!

Ich finde alles hatte/hat seine Vor und Nachteile. Nordend gefällt mir persönlich besser als BC, es erinert mich eher an das Classic, aber auch Classic war teilweise hier und da stinkelangweilig oder sehr mühsam, anstrengend.

Mitwochs durfte/konnte man quasi gar nicht spielen
Wenn es mal nicht gut gelaufen ist vor MC ewig warten und dann kamen doch nicht alle usw.

Naja gab noch sooooo vieles mehr...


----------



## Raethor (29. Mai 2009)

Samona schrieb:


> nefarian nach ungezählten stunden endlich down, weil wir immer die rot/grüne kombi der adds hatten (oder war die schlimmste rot/schwarz?) - teilweise leute zum sterben vorgeschickt um zu schauen welche kombi es heute mal wieder ist *gg*



Rot/Schwarz war die schlimmste ^^ Grün war eigtl. recht easy afaik...

Naja, to topic: Ich habe sehr sehr viele gute Erinnerungen besonders mit meiner damaligen Gilde auf Thrall, aber zurückdenken hilft nichts^^ 
Selbst wenn ein Classic-Server jemals gestellt werden sollte, würde es sicher nicht das gleiche feeling geben, weil sie die Gesamtcommunity eben doch sehr viel weiter entwickelt hat und gegenüber vielen Dingen nicht mehr die gleiche Einstellung hat...

mfg


----------



## Karius (29. Mai 2009)

Leveln: schwierig
erstes Mount: extrem teuer, extrem geil
Spielen lernen in Scholo: unbezahlbar


----------



## Sparti (30. Mai 2009)

IlFantastico schrieb:


> Das Beste an der ganzen Sache war, jedesmal nach Uldaman zu gehen , wenn man Verzauberung lernen wollte.Danke Blizz ich habe noch immer eine Schaden davon.
> Wenn ich Uldaman höre ,fängt mein linkes Augenlid zu zucken an ;-)




Wohl war da haste recht das war echt immer ein generve da ne Grp zu finden dann


----------



## Illian1887 (30. Mai 2009)

-Druiden waren unnütz
-PvP war reines Farmen, man brauchte kein "Skill" um Equipt zu bekommen
-PvE schön schwer, BWL <3
-Schurken waren DAS im PvP/Open PvP
-3min Mage


Trozdem war das PvP am schönsten zu der Zeit, es hat eine menge Spaß gemacht sich in TM und im Blackrock sich auf die Rübe zu hauen. Unbezahlbar.


----------



## Kurta (30. Mai 2009)

zu 60 gabs noch Balance im PvP , die ganzen Palas waren die größten kackbratzen und jetz sind sie das non+ultra. 60iger zeiten waren das beste und es wurde allmählich mit bc und schließlich mit wrath zerstört. Das ganze spiel Prinzip ist total sinnlos , man kann nichts lustiges machen , entweder geht man pve oder man macht pvp wien idiot. Blizzard hebt die Laune mit neuen instanzen die doch fast oder ähnliche taktiken habe wie die vorherigen siehe ulduar und naxx . PvP bringen die nur alle 6 Monate ein neues Set raus uiiii toll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (30. Mai 2009)

Ach die guten alten classic zeiten,

ich kann mich gut an meine erste Raid als Druide errinnern, wie ich ständig nur dumm rumstand und nur decursen bzw gift entfernen dürfte und ab und zu mal anregen aufn priest geben dürfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (30. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> zu 60 gabs noch Balance im PvP , die ganzen Palas waren die größten kackbratzen und jetz sind sie das non+ultra.


versteh ich das jetzt richtig? Palas die nix können = Balanced, Palas die was können = Imba? Aahja klar. die einzige Klasse die spielbar sein sollte ist deine eigene, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ähm und das tollste an deinem Beitrag find ich ja, dass es damals voll die coolen Sachen gab die man machen kann (Ruf/Gold/Level grinden) und jetzt mit Wrath gibts nurnoch total hohle Sachen (Dailies, Achievements die Abwechslung bringen)  ... geht klar. /facepalm.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (30. Mai 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> ähm und das tollste an deinem Beitrag find ich ja, dass es damals voll die coolen Sachen gab die man machen kann (Ruf/Gold/Level



Ruf und gold grinden in classic  war eig das langweiligste was es jemals in wow gab

gold grinden = ins überfarmte tyrs hand gehen und mobs kloppen

Ruf grinden = wenn man nicht gerade in strath bzw solo war, mobs in darrowehr oder pestwald kloppen bzw mats für die kessel abgeben


----------



## ~undead~ (30. Mai 2009)

als bei Astranaar (glaub ich... halt da bei den Elfen) dieses BG eingeführt wurde (Kriegshymnenschlucht???) liefen ALLE dort hin um es mal zu testen...

Dank einem Verhältnis von 60:40 (Allianz:Horde) hatte man eine Warteschlange von 3-5 Stunden !!!  und nach 6 Stunden war man noch immer nicht drin.
Und als es dann endlich klappte, dauerte es keine 3min und es war auchs chon wieder vorbei)  *ggg*

Tarrens Mühle war das open-PvP gebiet schlechthin, und selbst mit nem lvl 40er Char konnte man da seinen spaß haben.
Und ich weiß nicht wieso, aber da hat es schon angefangen mit "Noob Ally, bekommen nix gebacken etc.) weil immer irgendjemand zu weit zur Mühle gelaufen ist und dann 200 lvl 55 Wachen kamen *ggg*

Aber ein sehr wichtige Punkt ist für mich das "Original-Naming".

- Ironforge !  Das hört sich nach dunklen kammen, grauen Steinen, mit Schmiede an... irgendetwas dunkles mit Macht.
^^ Daraus wurde "Eisenschmiede". Das hört sich nach lustigen kleinen pink angezogenen ZWergen an die in ner Höhle rumsitzen wie die Gummibärenbande.

- Stormwind ! Das hört sich nach Macht an... nach etwas großem... eine "altertümlich" wirkende Stadt mit einem großen König.
^^Daraus wurde "Sturmwind". Hört sich an wie ein rasender Furz im Wasserglas.

- Darkshire / Duskwood !  Hört sich übelst gefährlich an... und dunkel. Mit fiesen Spinnen. (das Flair von alleine übern Friedhof laufen bei 0 Uhr)
^^Daraus wurde Dunkelhein und Dämmerwald. --> Hallo ? Hört sich an wie ein romantischer Sonnenuntergang in 1000 und 1 Nacht.

- Southshore / Hillsbrad ! Geiler Name einfach...
^^Daraus wurde Süderstade !! Alter Schwede. Süderstade... ist das ein neues Bücherregal von IKEA oder was ?

- Undercity ! Macht beim lesen schon einen finsteren Eindruck...  eine unterirdische Stadt der Untoten oder so..
^^Daraus wurde Unterstadt ! Wtf, schlimmer gehts nimmer. Ist das ein Kugdorf in Rheinland Pfalz oder was ?


Naja, die Liste könnte man noch ewig fortsetzen. Ich verstehe nicht wieso sich einige wegen den paar englschsprachigen Namen so angepisst fühlten. Mittlerweile stecken ohnehin in jedem Staz 5 englische wörter. Nicht nur bei irgendwelchen Spoielen sondern auch im Radio, in der Zeitung... hier aber einen "rüchzieher" zu machen und diese "Machtvollen" Wörter/Namen in solche warmduscher-turnbeutelvergesser-namen umzudeutschen kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.

Vor allem nennen ohnehin noch 90& der Spieler die Namen bei der englschen Variante.
Bei Portalen: "Kannst du mir mal ein Port nach IF / SW machen ?"
Bei Raids: "Der Horderaid startet um 23Uhr mit UC"

^^Würde jemand schreiben "Der Horderaid startet um 23 Uhr ausgehend von Eisenschmiede nach Unterstadt", der würde sofort ausgelacht werden *g*

Ps: Denkt mal drüber nach ;-)


----------



## Renkas (30. Mai 2009)

Ausserdem sollte man den Brachlandchat nicht vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eagl um welche Tageszeit, immer wurde dort das neuste diskutiert und nicht auf flame-Niveau!


----------



## Renkas (30. Mai 2009)

@ undead

Am meisten vermisse ich natürlich Stranglethorn (Schlingedorntal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) mit Booty Bay


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

~undead~ schrieb:


> - Stormwind ! Das hört sich nach Macht an... nach etwas großem... eine "altertümlich" wirkende Stadt mit einem großen König.
> ^^Daraus wurde "Sturmwind". Hört sich an wie ein rasender Furz im Wasserglas.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL das kommt in meine Signatur!


----------



## ~undead~ (30. Mai 2009)

O.o  lol Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (30. Mai 2009)

ich finde sowohl die deutschen als auch die englischen namen gleich gut.


----------



## Nania (30. Mai 2009)

Vor allem da man bedenken muss, dass es sich um die wortwörtliche Übersetzung handelt. 
Das mag auf den ersten Blick für einen Deutschen, der die englischen Begriffe gewohnt war, ungewöhnlich und lustig klingen, aber für jemanden, für den Englisch die Muttersprache ist, heißten die Städte nun mal tatsächlich "Sturmwind". Die Bedeutung bleibt ja die gleiche. Und schlimm find ich die Namen eingentlich auch nicht.


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> versteh ich das jetzt richtig? Palas die nix können = Balanced, Palas die was können = Imba? Aahja klar. die einzige Klasse die spielbar sein sollte ist deine eigene, was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



<3 zu geil ^^


----------



## Zarth (30. Mai 2009)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> -Druiden waren unnütz


Wenn Druiden unnützlich waren warum waren immer im Raid ca 3-4 dabei ? oder in der BgStamm 1-2 



Illian1887 schrieb:


> -PvP war reines Farmen, man brauchte kein "Skill" um Equipt zu bekommen


Haste schon recht das es gefarme war aber hat viel Spaß gemacht und ab Rang10 wurde es recht schwer ohne Skill weiter zukommen weil man eine Stamm brauchte um weiter zukommen wegen ohne Stamm braucht man monate für den nästen Rang.Wegen man braucht ja bestimmten Platz um mit den Rang weiter zukommen und wenn dan ca 3 Stammgrp dir die Plätze klauen dauerts sehr sehr lang.Achja und wenn man Skill hat hat man schnell eine Stammgrp gefunden wegen es hat sich rum gesprochen wer was drauf hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kurta schrieb:


> zu 60 gabs noch Balance im PvP , die ganzen Palas waren die größten kackbratzen und jetz sind sie das non+ultra.


Heal-Paladin und Deff-Paladin waren recht beliebt und mit Vergelter konnte man auch was reizen mann musste nur was können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Video vom Vergelter kannst dir das ja mal angucken .
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=350...+pala&hl=de


----------



## ~undead~ (30. Mai 2009)

O.o wie niedlich...

als würde man unterwasser im Schwimmbad mit Wasserbomben werfen...



Pala bekommt einen Hit...  "Bubble"... Lichtblitz, Schwerer Runenstoffverband  "Lichtblitz" ...  
Inzwischen wird dem Schurken langweilig und er geht mal ein Stück auf Seite und stellt sich gemütlich irgendwo hin...
Pala hat wieder full life, glänzt wie eine Prägefrische Sammlermünze in Spiegelganz...
Pala bekommt ne Kopfnuss steht verwirrt in der Gegend rum...
Pala bekommt einen Hit... entschließt sich aber wegen knappen Manavorrats zu einer unfassbaren,
todesmutigen Tat und schlägt auf den Lederschurken... sogar ein Crit ! 800 Schaden !
noch nen Hammer an die Birne geschmissen und der schurke lieegt im Gemüse.

Pala ejakuliert vor Freude in seine Bubble und portet sich nach Hause.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

~undead~ schrieb:


> O.o  lol Freak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ Hast du was gegen freak's ? 


Wir Sind die Besten der Besten! und nur die besten! ^^


----------



## Hubautz (30. Mai 2009)

Zarth schrieb:


> Wenn Druiden unnützlich waren warum waren immer im Raid ca 3-4 dabei ? oder in der BgStamm 1-2



Zum Anregen und buffen.


----------



## Phelps023 (30. Mai 2009)

Das Positive zu den Classic Zeiten war, das die Community noch nett und hilfbereit war. Was sich ja mit Tbc bzw. mit den ganzen Fernseh Werbungen geändert hat.


----------



## Keyone (30. Mai 2009)

Hi also ich spiele leider erst seid Burning Crusade
aber mein Onkel spielt schon fast seit anbeginn von WoW (hat auch noch nen 60er full t1 DuDu) und er hat mir öfters coole Geschichten von damals erzählt das z.B. die Palas damals zu nix nutze waren und das wenn man die Onyxia vorquest hatte schon ein "Held" war,das die Community viel viel netter war , das manchmal um 2-3 Uhr morgens in Tanaris 40 Hordler gegen 40 Allis (oder so) kämpften,das er mit seinem full T1 dudu der "Master" war (also er spielte hautsächlich zu Molten Core zeiten), der Weltengegner im Dämmerwald war einer der verdammt schweren Bosse und und und... 

Also ich finde es schade das Ich damals noch nicht gespielt habe ... aber naja... vllt bin ich deshalb so gerne in den 60er inzen... 

Liebe Grüße Keyone =)


----------



## Nagostyrian (30. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Vor allem da man bedenken muss, dass es sich um die wortwörtliche Übersetzung handelt.
> Das mag auf den ersten Blick für einen Deutschen, der die englischen Begriffe gewohnt war, ungewöhnlich und lustig klingen, aber für jemanden, für den Englisch die Muttersprache ist, heißten die Städte nun mal tatsächlich "Sturmwind". Die Bedeutung bleibt ja die gleiche. Und schlimm find ich die Namen eingentlich auch nicht.



Die 1:1 Übersetzung gilt nur bedingt.
Proudmoore wurde als Prachtmeer übersetzt. Moore heißt nicht Meer oO


----------



## Shrukan (30. Mai 2009)

Classic-Zeiten, das ist doch wie als wenn man dem Opa zuhört wie der Krieg damals war.
Die harten schweren Zeiten die doch damals noch herrschten.

So ist es in WoW doch auch, die alten Hasen erzählen davon und der Rest hört es halt nur.
Es kann auch so bleiben, wieso sollten es andere erleben dürfen?
Pech gehabt. Und Classic-Server, jo dann sind so einige von den normalen Servern weg 
und das würde so manch einem sicher nicht gut tun.


----------



## Massìv (30. Mai 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Ach die guten alten classic zeiten,
> 
> ich kann mich gut an meine erste Raid als Druide errinnern, wie ich ständig nur dumm rumstand und nur decursen bzw gift entfernen dürfte und ab und zu mal anregen aufn priest geben dürfte
> 
> ...


durfte!! <_<


----------



## Massìv (30. Mai 2009)

Zarth schrieb:


> Haste schon recht das es gefarme war aber hat viel Spaß gemacht und ab Rang10 wurde es recht schwer ohne Skill weiter zukommen weil man eine Stamm brauchte um weiter zukommen wegen ohne Stamm braucht man monate für den nästen Rang.Wegen man braucht ja bestimmten Platz um mit den Rang weiter zukommen und wenn dan ca 3 Stammgrp dir die Plätze klauen dauerts sehr sehr lang.Achja und wenn man Skill hat hat man schnell eine Stammgrp gefunden wegen es hat sich rum gesprochen wer was drauf hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"wegen" "wegen" wegen" unpassender gehts gar nicht cO


----------



## Caidy (30. Mai 2009)

ich fand es toll damals das man wirklich jeden im Bg kannte, damals hat PvP deshalb mehr Spaß gemacht.

Auch die alten Inis, das Feeling dort war einfach toll. Scholo und STrathfarmruns.

wie stolz ich damals war als ich mit meiner dudu endlich das T0 und dann T1 voll hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenn der Druide damals in Raids eher bescheiden war konnte ich den Leuten zeigen, dass man auch damals als dudu Platz 1 im Heal sein konnte *g* und unsere Priester ham immer geheult


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Classic-Zeiten, das ist doch wie als wenn man dem Opa zuhört wie der Krieg damals war.
> Die harten schweren Zeiten die doch damals noch herrschten.



/sign ^^
Das is aber überall so.
"Och damals gabs noch keine Fernsehr"
"Och damals gabs noch kein S2 umsonst"
bla
bla
bla


----------



## sevendays5 (31. Mai 2009)

wer hier behauptet die dudus waren super toll, der lügt. vor den grossen dudu patch gab es einen weisen spruch: dudus sind die besten, auch beim sterben!


----------



## Hotgoblin (31. Mai 2009)

Also PvP war echt der Hammer zu
Classic Zeiten! Bin aber nur bis zum
Rang Fußknecht gekommen. 

Beim leveln immer zwischendurch PvP
in den BGs gemacht war einfach klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also PvP war echt der Hammer zu
> Classic Zeiten! Bin aber nur bis zum
> Rang Fußknecht gekommen.



naja, hammer ist anders. man musste schon ein vollnerd sein um den höchsten pvp-rang zu erreichen. können musste man nix...einfach nur dauerzocker sein.


----------



## Tezja (31. Mai 2009)

ich hab gerade mal meine wc3 tft cd eingelegt und mir die preview zu wow angesehen. voll schön.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gangatwo (31. Mai 2009)

Classic war wirklich die beste Zeit die ich hatte, will jetzt nicht sagen das BC oder WotlK schlecht sind (obwohl mir das setting von WotlK nicht gefällt)

PvP ränge waren genial. werd heute ca. 5 mal am tag gefragt wie ich an den titel leutnant gekommen bin. ^^
stunden lang av waren mal genial. und da hat niemand geleaved weils nicht vorran ging damals hat man für av noch min. 2 stunden gewartet und damals gabs ja auch noch keine verstärkungpunkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das mit der abhärtung kann jeder sehen wie er will, dennoch fand ich es ohne besser. warum? weil man noch skill brauchte um in einen bg erfolgreich zu sein. damals ist man mit full rar equip in av gegangen und konnt mit können dennoch den einen oder anderen umhaun. geh heute mal mit rare equip in ein bg, da kommt der erste mit seinen (BC) 300 Abh. angerannt haut dich um und hüpft noch mit 95% life fröhlich durch die gegend.
damals sind welche mit blauem pvp set und epic pvp set auch noch hart am ackern gewesen, obwohl die das beste pvp equip hatten.
wer jetzt sagt mages währen ohne abhärtung eh nur opfer denkt falsch. wenn dir damals nen instandpyro entgegenflog als warri konntest du nur beten das du resistest oder du lagst schon praktisch im dreck. schurken waren im PvP die klasse die damals alles umgehaun hat, wenn es nicht unbending ein krieger war.

PvE kann ich auch nur sagen das es damals besser war. die rollenverteilung mag zwar nicht die beste gewesen sein für einige, obwohl die sie besser fand.
Bei reinen DD's gabs natürlich keine rollenverteilung
Krieger: Def = PvE / Off= PvP
Paladin: Holy = PvE / Retri+Prot = undenkbar
Schamane: Restro = PvE / Ele+ Melee = PvP
Druide: Restro = PvE / Feral+ Moonkin= absolute minderheit ( 60er feral druide wurden von lvl 52er warris umgenietet wenn die nicht epic equiped waren)
Priester Holy+ Dizi = PvE / Shadow = minderheit 
( All diese angaben werden nur auf eigene erfahrung aufgebaut und zählen natürlich NICHT für alle server)

Für MC haben wir damals noch vorher Ony gemacht damit wir uns vor dem try noch mit dem kopf buffen können, und dann noch ab nach UBRS von den Schattenwirkern(?) den feuerresi buff hohlen, ach wie war das schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder als Def Tank in PvP voll gebufft und jedes erdenklich Fläschen reinschmeishen was es auch nur gab ( damals konnte man nicht nur 2 schlucken) mit 12k Life und 2 Heiler im rücken zum gefürchtetsten in WSG wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder einfach nur bei Ony im TS  bebrüllt wurde während der Flug phase: " MEHR DOTS, WIR BRAUCHEN MEHR DOTS AUF ONY!!!!" ach war das schön ^^

Oder nach ZG mit der Blutseuche sich einfach mal mitten in IF rein gestellt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder nach Hakkar noch gefragt wurde : "Sollen wir Jin'do jetzt nochmal versuchen?" war auch immer wieder lustig anzuhöhren ^^

Wo ein Erfolg noch ein Erfolg war und nicht wie heut aufploppt " Glückwunsch 100000G erhalten" ( was ist das denn heute noch?) Damals warst du mit 300G so reich das du nicht mehr wusstest wohin damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( nein ich hatte nur einmal mehr als 200g und das war als ich mir mein epic mount gegönnt habe^^)

Wo man sich alle 3 Std. den wecker um 10vor 12/15/18/21/0/3 gestellt hat um rechtzeitig nach Strangelhorn Valey zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wo Rend in UBRS noch ne richtig harte nuss war

Oder oder oder...

Naja so langsam wirds mir zu spät und schreibfaul bin ich auch noch.

PS: Ich will denen die BC/WotlK besser finden nicht zu nahe treten indem ich alles schlecht mache, aber so ich nun mal meine einung


----------



## teroa (31. Mai 2009)

eyeofevil schrieb:


> Hallo! Da offenbar das Interesse an dem Gameplay zu classic Zeiten groß ist hab ich mir gedacht ich mache hier nne thread wo man sich austauschen kann was man noch über die alte zeit weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



MIt einem Wort was aber alles sagen sollte 


Besser


----------



## Lintflas (31. Mai 2009)

Ich gehöre auch zu den Spielern der ersten Stunde, und ich behaupte mal das da auch viel im Rückblick romantisiert wird,
nach dem Motto "Früher war alles besser". In Wirklichkeit war vor allem die Spielmechanik sogar schlechter als heute.

Es gibt nur eine Sache die damals wirklich besser war als heute, und das ist die Community.
In den Anfangszeiten sind die Leute noch richtig nett miteinander umgegangen. Damals stand einfach der Spaß am Spiel
noch im Vordergrund und nicht die Itemgeilheit.
Als dann aber dieser Wahnsinns-Massen-WoW-Hype anfing, ging es langsam bergab, da jeder Hans und Franz plötzlich dieses
MMORPG zocken wollte. Dadurch ist eine Unkultur entstanden, da diese ganzen MMORPG-Frischlinge keine Ahnung davon
hatten, daß man gewisse Verhaltensmaßstäbe mitbringen sollte, wenn man solche Spiele spielen will.

Falls ihr also die alten Zeiten wieder haben wollt, dann beurteilt einfach eure Mitspieler künftig wieder nach ihrem Charakter
und nicht nach ihrer Ausrüstung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyari (31. Mai 2009)

Es geht nicht darum, ob das Spiel nun "besser, schlechter, gleich" war. Und ja WoW hatte massig mit laggs und bugs zu kämpfen. 
Aber dennoch fühlte sich WoW Classic einfach anderes an. OPVP im Hillsbrad oder Strangle, die AQ Pre Quest, Epische Questreihen für Klassen (in meinem fall, die des Priesters), Offene Schlachtzugbosse und und und.... irgendwie vermisse ich die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und sollte es jemals (was ich nicht denke) einen Classic-Server auf dem Stand Pre-BC geben, wäre ich wohl wieder im Boot.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (31. Mai 2009)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, das wäree mir zuviel gewesen.

Ich hab von einer Freundin auch viel über Classic gehört und von ein par anderen Leuten, und irgendwie wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen, habe aber leider erst mit BC angefangen.
Vorher war ich ein zu großer Fan von Warhammer Tabletop und die Freundin die mir von Classic WoW erzählte wollte mich auch mal überreden. Doch für mich war nur ein Ork der so ist wie in Warhammer Universum, und keine bösen Elfen... Never....
(Diese bösen Elfen) und das Spiel was ich bei einem Freund sah brachten mich zu WoW^^

Und nun spiele ich schon seit über 2 Jahren WoW, aber mittlerwile kommt ein wenig Trägheit und langweile zeitweise auf, farmen, (Hero-)Inis die eh nichts mehr bringen viele Sachen wo ich dann oft keine Lust zum spielen habe....

Aber ich denke auch, dass auch wenn ich gerne dabei gewesen wäre wo man alles einmal entdecken musste, alles kennenlernen muste usw..., nicht gut für mich gewesen wäre.
Ich wäre womöglich fast nur vorm PC gehangen und hätte keine Zeit für meine Freundin gehabt mit der ich jetzt schon seit 4 Jahren glücklich zusammen bin, und viele andere schöne und wichtige RL Dinge.
Ich habe meienr Freundin ja schon Anfangs und als ich 70 und 80 geworden bin zuviel gespielt.... Dann habe ich ihr deswegen auch WoW gekauft^^ Aber sie ist mir bei weitem wichtiger als dieses Spiel.

Ich glaube aber auch dass viele Leute wenn sie heute Classic spielen würden wie es am Beginn war sicher einige Sachen von heute wünschen würden wie: BG, Porsteine, Das man nicht imemr beim Fliegen absteigen muss (was ich hier wo gelesen habe), dass man auch Hybrid Klasen spielen kann ohne Heilen zu müssen. Classic war damals ein Meilenstein weil alles NEU war, jede Neuerrung wurde sicher dankend aufgenommen. Das Spiel hat sich aber im Laufe der Jahre gewandelt. Mit jeden Ptach kamen gute und Schlechte Dinge, wie auch mit den beiden Add-Ons.

Für Casual-Gamer und viele Spieler ist finde ich sicherlich ein Segen, dass man nicht mehr Tage vor dem PC sitzen muss um was zu erreichen, wenn man sich so Sachen von damals durchliest musste man oft schon sehr lange vorm PC sitzen um was zu erreichen (vor allem im PvP). Was wohl die Zahl der WoW-Süchtigen wohl damals ziemlich in die Höhe getrieben hat. REchnet euch mal aus wie viel ihr damals im Gegensatz zu heute vorm Spiel gesessen seit... Es war sicher Zeitaufwändiger.

Ich find in dem Sinn positiv, dass man nicht mehr soviel Zeit für alles braucht, was ein Vorteil ist.Obwohl ich schon gerne wieder einiges erlebt hätte. Zb die Instanzen früher. Sich vorher durch trashes durchschlagen wo man da schon wipen konnte bis man mal zum Boss vodringt (ob das schon damals ein Erfolg war?) und dann den Boss legen. Das muss was tolles gewesen sein. Und auch optisch gefalen mit vom Fantasy Flair, sehr viele alten Raids viel besser als die heutigen. Und waren die alten Schlachtzüge noch in die Story integriert und mit Q verbunden...

Ist heute leider bei Satharion (wieso gehen wir da rein und killen ihn? Was hat das alles da drinnen auf sich?) oder Emalon (Der hat überhaupt keinen Story Grund warum der d ist, der ist nur zum stumpfsinnigen Looten da und ein Boss mit Anfangs einer Herausforderung...) nicht der Fall. Da fehlt ein wenig die Story Tiefe. Wobei der Anfang von Add-On sehr gut war. Nordend endtecken tolle Queste die alle mitsamt eine schöne Story hatten, doch dann kam das Endgame und Sense, keine Q für Raids, wie als ob die Story mit Lvl 80 plötzlich endet...

Nur noch Raiden und Hero-Inis farmen... Ist mir so aufgefalen als ich Lvl 80 wurde und das ist echt schade... Die Story geht nur noch durch kurze Boss-Sätze und Patch-Trailer weiter... Da sollte man daran arbeiten. Als ich bei BC Zeiten 60 wurde, wollte ich die ganze Lvl 60 Story noch erleben, aber es gab leider so gut wie keine Leute die mit mir Lvl 60 Raids machen wollten, alle nur BC Sachen. (Obwohl die Lvl 60 Raids da teilweise noch Anspruchsvoll waren) Keine Solo Clear Läufe und immer wieder Wipes bei Baron Geddon^^) und man denke das alte schöne Naxxramas. (Heute bei den wenigen Trasehes wirkt es leider teilweise leer...

Viele beklagen sich ja dass es kein CC mehr gibt und das die Raids zu einfach sind und Naxx damals noch eine Herausforderung war. Nur muss man bedenken, damals brauchte man a)40 Leute und b)hast du nicht die Fähigkeiten von Heute und den Damage von heute. Ich sehe es ja an meinen Schami damals wäre der Heiler gesen und zu BC Zeiten wäre ich als Melee nie an1.Stelle der Schadenstabelle gestanden. Heute ist es möglich. Und denke ich auch, dass selbst wenn MC, BWL, AQ auf 80 angeoben würden. Wäre es nciht mehr das selbe jetzt die Bosse killen wie damals. Und durch den angehobenen Damge der Klassen und ihre Fähigkieten wären denke ich auch MC, BWL usw.. auf 80 nicht mehr so schwer wie damals. Ist nicht Naxx von Boss-Fähigkeiten so ziemlich übernommen worden? Wenn ich mich an Runs mit Lvl 70 zurückerinnere, kommt mir Heigan und Gluth (bis auf dass es jetzt weniger Zombies sind) ziemlich gleich vor. Und halt Trashes sind weniger und neue (optisch zb). Ich glaube Classic Server würden nur am Anfang viele Leute anlocken, und wenn sie kommen würden müsste man die ja verändert machen weil es würden viele schauen wenn sie ihre heutigen Klassen nicht spielen könnten, Oder Melee Schamis, Moonkin Dudus und Palas auf einmal keinen Schaden machen...

Ich glaube auch hätte ich damals zum Spieln angefangen ich hätte statt meiner Draenei Schamanin eine Untote Hexenmeisterin...

Ich glaube der Knackpunkt für WoW war Patch 2.3 weil damit fing es an Nerfs aller alten Inis bis Lvl 60 und weniger EP bis Lvl 70. Und daran hat Blizzard leider bis heute festgehalten. Weil ich weis das bis Patch 2.3 Zul Gurub, im low Bereich noch eine Herausforderung war (bis dahin kam ich noch vor dem Patch) Nach 3.0 rennst ja leider sogar im Low Bereich zu 3 oder ohne richtigen Tank durch die low Inis....
Was halt noch zu Classic Schade ist dass ich bei den AQ 40 Toröffnungen nicht dabei war, das muss episch und toll gewesen sein. Ich glaube so ein Event kommt heute nicht mehr.
Und halt schade ist das Palas heute schaden machen^^



Larmina schrieb:


> Die PvPler des Servers kannten sich untereinander, manchmal ist man mit der Horde auf den selben TS und hat sich unterhalten während man sich gegenseitig verprügelt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Obwohl sowas eigenlticxh verboten ist. Es darf keine Möglichkeit geben, dass Alli und Horde miteinaner kommunizieren. Klar ging es und geht es noch heute. Grundsätzlich ist es aber untersagt.
Muss aber toll gewesen sein. Und ich hörte auch man hat ja angeblich sogar bei PvP Servern. bei den Ressourcen sammeln für AQ 40 zusammen gehalten. Wie gesagt da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen.




Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Altarac runs die über mehrare tag gingen und wo man noch die Beschwör Bosse gemacht hat (ist hetue garnet mehr möglich  von der zeit her)
> Was ich auch sehr schön fand das epic darmals viel mehr wert war heute hat jeder full epic ich weiss noch wo ich mein erstes epic mit mein Krieger hate^^ und vorallem das alte PvP-System mit den rängen fand ich gut.
> 
> d[-.-]b







Larmina schrieb:


> Das letzte mal dass ich die Bosse gesehen hab ist über 2 Jahre her..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich habe ihn als WotLK schon herausen war, mit meinen PvP-Schamnen Twink auf Lvl 59 gesehen. Als die Alli wieder mal mehr Leute im Alterac hatte und wir am verlieren waren haben wir ihn 2 mal beschworen. Beim 1 mal hat er die Allies so überrascht das er sie verkloppte. Beim 2.Mal haben sie ihn von uns weggezogen und ihn mit allen Leuten die sie hatten zusmmen erledigt. Ich hätte nicht geglaubt, dass der so leicht zum besiegen gewesen wäre. Aber ohne uns und ganz alleien machten ihn die Allies ziemlich schnell fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






the schrieb:


> Ohne Abhärtung im PvP, sodass Stoffis die reinsten Opfer waren...
> Ohne Abhärtung im PvP, sodass gute PvPler raidfähiges Equip hatten, ohne auch nur eine Schlachtzuginstanz gesehen zu haben...
> Ohne Abhärtung im PvP, sodass PvEler BGs mit ihren TierXY Equip alles rockten...



Na ja nicht ganz glaube ich. So was ich hörte war der Hexer auch damals ein guter Stoffi. Damals sagten viele Classic Spieler was ich hörte um mitn Hexer PvP Erfolgreich sein zu können brauchst du nichts können und der ist sooo unfair.... Mittlerweile ist das ja Geschichte und der Hexer ist ein Schaden von dem was er früher im PvP war.... Jetzt sinds die DK und die Palas, leider.....


----------



## Thoor (31. Mai 2009)

Ich war damals in Classic noch mitm Jäger unterwegs, war schon ne geile Zeit irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das erste Mal MC: "Guck der Lavariese!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann das erste Mal Ragnaros, das erste Mal Legendary Dropp... Dann das erste Mal BWL, das erste T2... Nebenbei noch PVP gespielt, obwohl ich nie weiter gekommen bin als Fähnrich da es damals noch keine Realmübergreifende Realmpools gab. Was mir extrem aufgefallen ist, das erste T1 Item hat noch diesen WOOOOW Effekt, wenn dus voll hast Hurra, dann das erste  T2 Item wieder WOOOOOW Effekt, wenn dus voll hast Hurra T2, Wayne T1.... Man gewöhnt sich halt an alles... Das einzige was ich anders machen würde, wäre definitiv von Anfang an Warrior zu spielen

Classic we miss u ;(


----------



## Zarth (31. Mai 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Obwohl sowas eigenlticxh verboten ist. Es darf keine Möglichkeit geben, dass Alli und Horde miteinaner kommunizieren. Klar ging es und geht es noch heute. Grundsätzlich ist es aber untersagt.
> Muss aber toll gewesen sein. Und ich hörte auch man hat ja angeblich sogar bei PvP Servern. bei den Ressourcen sammeln für AQ 40 zusammen gehalten. Wie gesagt da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen.


Man konnte sich auch früher ohne TS mit Hordis/allies unterhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man brauchte nur ein Priester der ein übernimmt und dann konnte man mit den der übernohmen worden ist chatter nur er konnte nicht zurück schreiben.
Man hat sich auch früher über TS für eine Schneeballschlacht im AV verabredet das war lustig 40 vs 40 und alle haben Schneebälle geworfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Na ja nicht ganz glaube ich. So was ich hörte war der Hexer auch damals ein guter Stoffi. Damals sagten viele Classic Spieler was ich hörte um mitn Hexer PvP Erfolgreich sein zu können brauchst du nichts können und der ist sooo unfair....


Eigentlich war jede Stoff Klasse gefählich Shadowpriest Mage und Destro.Beim Destro war nur die Sukku gefählich wegen dann konnte er frei casten und wenn man pech hatte wurde man gehittet wenn das EQ vom Wl stimmt. ^^

Hab hier paar alte Videos von Mage,Priest und Wl. Also so schlecht waren Stoffis nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Priest
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-71...antim&hl=de

Mage
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=461...gegon&hl=de

Wl (Mein lieblings Video^^)
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-21...kedog&hl=de


----------



## eyeofevil (1. Juni 2009)

kann mir jemand genaueres über die hexer damals erzählen? wie hat man die gespielt im pve/pvp? und weiß jemand von man alte talenttrees einsehen kann?


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (1. Juni 2009)

Jaja, die guten alten Zeiten, das sagt man Opa auch immer zu mir, da war es noch viel schwerer, da gab es noch kein fernseher, kein mp3 player usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


anders gesagt: die meisten trauern die alten zeiten so hinterher wie die ganzen Senioren über den 2.Weltkrieg reden.


----------



## Zarth (2. Juni 2009)

eyeofevil schrieb:


> kann mir jemand genaueres über die hexer damals erzählen? wie hat man die gespielt im pve/pvp? und weiß jemand von man alte talenttrees einsehen kann?



Hab leider nur ein Talenplaner gefunden.(1.9)

http://wowvault.ign.com/View.php?view=Tale...ry_select_id=10

Wie man Hexer gespielt hat kann ich dir leider nicht sage hab nie ein mit Classic gespielt hab nur gegen welche gekämpft . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Kampf haben sie sehr viel mit Sukku gearbeitet und ab und zu 1-2 fears raus gehauen. ^^


----------



## Frostbitten (2. Juni 2009)

Zarth schrieb:


> Haste schon recht das es gefarme war aber hat viel Spaß gemacht und ab Rang10 wurde es recht schwer ohne Skill weiter zukommen weil man eine Stamm brauchte um weiter zukommen wegen ohne Stamm braucht man monate für den nästen Rang.Wegen man braucht ja bestimmten Platz um mit den Rang weiter zukommen und wenn dan ca 3 Stammgrp dir die Plätze klauen dauerts sehr sehr lang.Achja und wenn man Skill hat hat man schnell eine Stammgrp gefunden wegen es hat sich rum gesprochen wer was drauf hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was hast du denn für nen kranken dialekt? macht das für dich sinn so wie das da steht? O.o


----------



## eyeofevil (3. Juni 2009)

vielen dank für den tree 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Juni 2009)

t0 war standard
t1 war gut
t2 war besser 
und wer später dann t2.5 hatte war ein gott
und die rang 14 grossmarschalls waren arbeitslos :-)
aber unsterblich im pvp :-)

habs bis hauptmann geschafft...dann kam die abschlussprüfung welche ich mit bravur bestanden habe.


----------



## eyeofevil (4. Juni 2009)

keiner noch ne idee wo ich alle alten talenttrees und paar infos über das gameplay finde???


----------



## Dabow (5. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> - Im Blackrock disconnects vortäuschen
> - Standbild im Raid (40 leute auf den damals noch nicht so leistungsfähigen PCs und Servern)
> - Tagelange serverlaggs/ Teilweise totalausfall
> - Stundenlanges Mob kloppen bei Tyrs Hand
> ...



ich mach mal weiter 
- Reppkosten / kein Geld zum reppen
- hilfsbereite Leute
- PVP ohne Abhärtung / One Hit möglich !
- Alte Titel
- Alte Mounts
- 30 Stunden Alteractal .... !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daxwood (5. Juni 2009)

Ich habe vor anderhalb Jahren den Acc von meinem bruder übernommen. Er spielte damals einen Nachtelfschurken und ich habe ihm manchmal zugeschaut. Er war sooo stolz auf sich, als er endlich die 2 60er PvP Epic Faustwaffen zusammen hatte, die ihn Wochen gekostet haben. Er hatte sogar ein t2 Item und war mächtig stolz drauf. Wenn er einen gesehen hat der mehrere T2 Sachen oder gar T3 trägt, da ist er schier aus den Latschen gekippt.

Ich bin damals mit meinem Shami in die WoW eingestiegen, als 2.2 aufspielte. Ich hab ne sehr nette Gilde mit LvL 35 gefunden und wir haben beschlossen, eine Kara Gruppe aufzumachen. Das war für uns (nicht gerade Casual, aber keine Pro's) auch noch richtig Episch. Hier ein Ausschnitt aus der ersten Kara Runde:

"Habt ihr alles dabei?"
"Hier SdW nochmal pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
"Let's fetz!"

[*Herzklopfen* Man betritt den Stall, diese Viecher sehen nicht ohne aus.]
[Es war sogar ein episches Gefühl, das erste mal gegen diese Trash Gruppen vor Attumen zu kämpfen]
[*Herzklopfen*]
"Puh, das war knapp" (Tank fast aus den Latschen gekippt (hab ich wohl nicht aufgepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

[Wipe bei Attumen]
[Noch einer..]
[Wieder einer..]
[Wir gaben nicht auf!]
[Neuer Versuch und..]

"..DOWN! Gratz leutz, Gratz auch an Ce****n!"
"Hui, die Armbrust sieht echt nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
"Auf Jungs, weiter gehts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Geile Zeiten..
Auch wo ich das erste mal in einem 25er Raid in Gruul mitgewirkt habe, ich war so aufgeregt, dass ich die Heileinteilung fast verpasst habe!
Dann der Koloss vor uns und ich dachte mir:

"Auf meine Leiche wirst du nicht sabbern, Gruul Drachenschlächter!!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Peace out  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tang (5. Juni 2009)

Jaja das waren noch Zeiten.

Ich weiß noch als ich angefangen habe mit wow mit einem Freund als Nachtelf Schurkin.
Es hat nichtmal eine Stunde gedauert da hatte ich schon einen 60er T1 Gnom schurken an meiner Seite weil er mir gerne helfen wollte weil er warscheinlich gesehn hat das ich nur durch die gegend gerannt bin ohne zu wissen wohin ich muss.
Zudem vermiss ich die treffen damals in IF schön am lagerfeuer sitzen und über den Tag wie schön er war zu reden
Und wie stolz mann damals war als mann endlich Level 60 erreicht hat war auch um einiges mehr arbeit als heut zu Tage das kinder gelevel wo mann in 5 Tagen auf 70 sein kann.

- Die Leute waren um einiges Hilfsbereiter 
- Die Inis waren um einiges besser
- Die Raids waren viel schöner die stimmung war immer im hochpunkt 
- Und als ein Boss gefallen ist gings Richtig los wusste inerhalb 10min der ganze Server und mann hat 1000 Wisper beckommen mit schön gemacht fettes gz 
- Klar gab es damals Leute die Neidisch waren und beleidigt haben mit suchti als mann voll t2 hatte aber es waren nur ganz wenig und es kam villeicht 1x im Monat vor und das dann auch nur von Level 1 Chars

was ich am meisten vermiss ist der gute alte swirly ball

stolz war ich am meisten auf mein erstes Epic und als ich Level 60 erreicht habe.

Ohja das epic Reiten hat mich auch gut 2 Monate farmen gekostet danach war ich aber im 7ten Himmer hab mich sowas von gefreut und der Winterspringfrostsäbler als Mount einfach nur hammer alle haben einen angeguckt und ihren Respekt gezeigt weil mann so lange ausgehalten hat dafür zu farmen


NEEED old wow


----------



## Müllermilch (5. Juni 2009)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Damals, 1-2 Monate nach release, als es nur mc und ony als raidinstanzen gab und ich den Hexergürtel vom T1 bekommen habe. Da war ich in inis voll der Roxx0r, weil ich nen epischen Gürtel hatte und die meisten Gilden net mal genug 60er für nen Raid zusammen bekommen haben.^^
> 
> Oder die Zeit, wo man von obersten Kriegsfürsten oder Großmarschällen noch geonehitted wurde.
> 
> ...



Ja - Damals warst du etwas.Ob ein einfacher Knappe oder Held der Horde/Allianz,Wassermixxer oder Tränkepunscher - Man baute Sachen zusamm'n die sonst niemand kann.War einfach geil,wünsche mir die alten Zeiten sooowas von zurück...

Naja und man is mit 40 Mann Moltencore gerannt um Stundenlang zu wipen......dann die letzen Sekunden bevor der Boss down ging - Siegesschreie im TS.Open PvP beim Blackrock oder in den Plaguelands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wuuuhuuu und der style der PvP-Sets,da konnte man noch von weitem sehen unter welcher Flagge man kämpft.Da war WoW einfach noch WOW!Ich hoffe immer noch das sie irgendwann mal nen Pre-BC-Server machen!


----------



## Mitzy (5. Juni 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Ja - Damals warst du etwas.Ob ein einfacher Knappe oder Held der Horde/Allianz,Wassermixxer oder Tränkepunscher - Man baute Sachen zusamm'n die sonst niemand kann.War einfach geil,wünsche mir die alten Zeiten sooowas von zurück...
> 
> Naja und man is mit 40 Mann Moltencore gerannt um Stundenlang zu wipen......dann die letzen Sekunden bevor der Boss down ging - Siegesschreie im TS.Open PvP beim Blackrock oder in den Plaguelands
> 
> ...



Daran erinnere ich mich noch heute ;D
Du bist damals gewipet- ja wayne?! Gleich nomma ran und fertig.
Wenn du heute einen wipe hast, hauen sie alle ab mit den Worten "rofl lol noobs lol"...

Wobei, die PvP Sachen von damals gefielen mir beim Pala nicht- Augenkrebs in seiner reinsten Form 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich aber einfach nur vermisse, ist der damalige Umgang... Du hast was gefragt, weil du einfach nicht wusstest, wohin- und hey, man half dir so gut es geht... Du hast den Questtext gelesen und nix ist dabei raus gekommen...
Was ist heute?
Questtext nich lesen, gleich fragen, wenn keine Antwort kommen schimpfen, wenn was kommt, was nich viel weiterhilft, dann beleidigen...


----------



## BlackDragonE (5. Juni 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Daran erinnere ich mich noch heute ;D
> Du bist damals gewipet- ja wayne?! Gleich nomma ran und fertig.
> Wenn du heute einen wipe hast, hauen sie alle ab mit den Worten "rofl lol noobs lol"...




Jep früher wars normal zu wipen und ne woche fürn härteren Boss zu brauchen...

Ich weiß noch wie wir in AQ40 1h+ nur die Trashis probiert haben, bis endlich alle gepeilt haben, dass man bei Metor zusammenbleiben muss, bei Plage einer raus muss usw.. ^^

Zu den BC instanzen.... waren früher auch recht gut.. bevor sie easy going gepatcht wurden...
Ganz am Anfang brauchte man Flask und full eqpic Tank für ZH hero... danach reichte n Blau eqipte grp für die selbe ini...


Und ja AV war auch geil.. man jointe... zockte 3h und ging dann pennen.. am nächsten Tag jointe man wieder dem selben AV ^^

Naja hab erst seit kurzem (ca 1-2 Monate) wieder mit WOW angefangen... und wieder am überlegen aufzuhören... Die Inis sind so kack easy... BGs sind nur!! noch gezerge..., Arena muss man Season was weiß ich anhaben (hab das für Ehre und bin fast 1hit als Krieger und das bei 600er wertung)...
Alle fragen nur noch nach DPS.. oder nach was weiß ich was... es kommt eig nimmer auf spielerische können an.. einfach druf aufn boss und fertig.. (auser uldar da war ich noch nie... ok und ema.. kurz auf add umschwenken was auch noch per /RA ausgerufen wird... wers dann net peilt ^^) Achso und ja fast jeder Boss ist spotbar!!! -.-

Naja old WoW war net perfekt... aber besser wie BC (fand da eig nur Hero modus gut und das auch nur vor patchs, open pvp war trotz geisterturm und so fürn popo...) und auf alle fäller besser wie WOTLK


----------



## Rainaar (5. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube zwar das WOW Classic einigen tatsächlich besser gefallen hat als BC oder WotLK und nicht nur son Gelaber ala "früher war alles besser" ist, aber eines sollten doch die Schreiber hier mal ganz schnell vergessen: Dieses Gelaber über Skill. 

Wer seit Release spielt hat nicht automatisch Skill liebe Leute. 

Sehr schön ist es auch immer wieder zu lesen das mit BC die ganzen Kiddies gekommen sind und im gleichen Post zu schreiben "bin ich aus der Schule gekommen.."

Und zu guter Letzt noch eine Empfehlung an all die Leute die ja schon seit der Beta spielen und es jetzt

entweder total langweilig finden -> Account kündigen und sofort aufhören zu spielen. Jeder User der weniger auf dem Server ist gibt uns FPS!

oder

soo super mega anspruchslos und leicht finden  -> bitte Ulduar clear vorweisen sonst Empfehlung siehe oben durchführen.


So long


----------



## LordSubwoof (5. Juni 2009)

oja die gute alte zeit.

ich sagen nur:

-Erstes Epic (damals Stab bei Kazzak für meinen Magier.. IMBA ^^)
-Die Epicquest für meinen Jägerbogen damals (Haare rauf *aaahh*)
-Die Raids damals waren viiiieel viel geiler
-Die Community war besser
-WoW hat noch richtig Spass gemacht!


Es gäbe da noch soviel zu sagen...


----------



## LordSubwoof (5. Juni 2009)

BlackDragonE schrieb:


> Und ja AV war auch geil.. man jointe... zockte 3h und ging dann pennen.. am nächsten Tag jointe man wieder dem selben AV ^^



ooohh ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag nur ~13h AV an einem Stück.... awesome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilani (5. Juni 2009)

- das Gefühl etwas erreicht!!!! zu haben ( z.B. MC clear) ich erinner mich gern an die Wochenlangen Ragnaros Trys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- du warst auch ohne epixx etwas "wert" also nichts mit : lfg dd für xy ab 4k dps plxxxx (wobei derjenige selber meist komplett grün ist aber egal^^)

- alte Begriffe!  ich krieg jedes mal nen Hals wenn ich UNTERSTADT betrete -.-

- Das nicht jeder Hanswurst sich PvP epics holen konnte sondern der Rang dafür nötig war 

- man konnte mal keine Ahnung von etwas haben und musste sich nicht endlose flames von möchtegern "pros" anhören

- keine Sichtbarkeit der Skillung! 

>>> Bessere Sprache im Chat <<< da war maximal ein lol oder ähnliches drin aber nicht :  wtb Gl für gwdh /w pls 

So ich bin fertig mit Weinen^^


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Classic war für mich das besondere da Epics damals noch epics waren, inzwischen kommt man sogar mit down syndrom an Epics.

Früher war man einfach auf einen Raid angewiesen, und die instanzen waren einfach viel schwerer.


Ratet mal wieso blizzard das alte Naxxramas entfernt hat? weil sie sich dann eingestehen müssten das das alte schwerer ist als das neue...


Ich häng immer noch an der Zeit, ich war zu der Zeit immer im High content , unterwegs und es ist einfach ein tolles erlebnis.. nachdem kel thuzad wochenlang im fight einfach despawned ist ihn das erste mal zu legen :=

Es war auch ne mega tolle erfahrung damals ahn quiraj aufgemacht zu haben, und den Scarab Lord Titel mit ehre tragen zu dürfen.


Ich will die alten Zeiten auch einfach zurück, es war einfach cool.. Pvp und Pve war damals von jedem machbar, da es keine Abhärtung gab.. man konnte sowohl mit t2 als auch mit rang 13-14 Absolut genial im Blackrock oder tyrs hand open pvp betreiben.


Das Screenshot ist heute früh entstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich extra für den post gemacht



für die wo der Link zu klein ist hiernochmal in groß..

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/uwk42vbm/...2209_121715.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## Kovacs (5. Juni 2009)

> Ratet mal wieso blizzard das alte Naxxramas entfernt hat? weil sie sich dann eingestehen müssten das das alte schwerer ist als das neue...



hahaha nicht dein ernst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


blizz hat naxx neu aufgelegt, weil die community gesagt hat "mensch so eine superinstanz, leider konten die aber nur knapp 6% der spieler damals sehen, macht doch mal was"
daraufhin hat blizz naxx als einstiegsraid (man beachte das wort "einstieg") implementiert, die nun JEDER sehen sollte. es war ganz bewusst so gemacht, dass diese eh bekannte instanz auch von ALLEN betreten werden kann. es war NIE die rede davon ein naxx wieder nur für 5% der leute zu machen. 

wenn es euch so schmerzt, dass es vielen jetzt so vorkommen mag, dass damals in naxx alles genauso einfach war, ihr also auch damals "ja nichts LEISTEN mußtet", dann tut ihr mir fast leid. erstaunlich wie sehr doch manche leute vorbilder und idole brauchen. wundert einen so manches tv-format und die vergötterung c- und d-klassischer sternschen nicht mehr.


----------



## Hicks1 (5. Juni 2009)

OH man das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie erinnert man sich gerne zurück obwohl vieles nicht so toll war. Werde nie die Wartezeiten vergessen.

Um 20 Uhr MC raid. Ohne etwas böses zu denken steigt man 15 min vorher ein und stellt fest: Warteschlange platz 386^^

Die hälfte des Raid musst auf die andere Hälte warten.

Das tolle an der Zeit damals war aber das Epics noch einen Stellenwert hatte. Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern als ich einen T1 Pala auf seinen Epic-Mount gesehn hab. Ich stand vor ihm und hab ihn nur bewundert (überspitzt gesagt). Sowas wie Neid oder der Vorwurf er musste dafür sicher rund um die Uhr zocken gabs damals nicht. Und das war im Vergleich zu heute das echt tolle.

Man wusste zu schätzen was andere Spieler oder Gilden erreichten. Heute herrscht da ja nur Neid und Missgunst.

Lg.


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> hahaha nicht dein ernst oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Lass mich raten? du gehörtest zu den achso erst waren es ja 94% die es nie gesehen haben und dann auf einmal 95% .. naja gehen wir mal davon aus das du zur Mehrheit gehörst die naxxramas damals nicht gesehen haben.

Warum ist das zu entschuldigen? damals haben die Leute die blau grün waren eben nur gegümmelt, genau so wie die leute die jetzt mit savage und hateful rumlaufen.. die  gümmeln auch nur und gehen abund zu mal archavon emalon freeloot inis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau so wie naxxramas 10 er und 25 er heute auch absoluter freeloot ist, das einzige was ein bisschen anspruch erforder sind die Uverwüstlichen und unsterblichen Archievments..

und wie soll bitte die community sagen das naxxramas ne super instanz war, wenn nur 6 oder 5 % die instanz jemals von innen gesehen habe? verstehe ich nicht deine Logik..

Nebenbei, ist das naxxramas von damals absolut viel anspruchsvoller als das heutige, wenn du es damals gecleared hättest wüsstest du wovon ich rede.

Und deinem letzten Satz zu urteilen bist du anscheinend einfach absolut neidisch, denn wenn man nichts hätte leisten müssen hätten sie ja wohl mehr als 6% gesehn oder waren es doch 5% ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dazu kommt , dass das neue Naxxramas mit Blau grün leuten clearbar ist.. dann schau dir mal das alte naxxramas an und zeig mir wie du mit Blau grün clearen willst? 

eben, garnicht

du musstest vorher mindestens t2 t2.5 standart haben, und das bei jedem.. 


Achso aber davon weisst du ja nichts, denn du gehörtest ja zu der großen masse die nicht geleistet haben und die ini nicht von innen gesehn haben



Nebenbei, ich halte mich nicht an sternchen fest.. der Screenshot oben ist heute morgen entstanden nebenbei das ist mein char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zeig mir mal noch mehr leute mit Full t3 und Scarab Lord? 


Achso ja jetzt kommts mir wieder, waren ja nur 6 % die naxxramas damals gesehen haben


Btw hab ich schon gesagt du failst hart?

i loled


----------



## Mandalore (5. Juni 2009)

Äh das 60er Naxx war mit 70 Definitiv schwerer zu machen als das 80er Naxx. Der Schaden der Mobs ist fals gleich geblieben. Mit 60 war es noch einiges Anspruchsvoller. Das können allerdings die Leute, die es nicht erlebt haben nicht mehr beurteilen geschweige denn nachvollziehen.


----------



## Kovacs (5. Juni 2009)

nein @bruskass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe zu classic zeiten lieber mit meiner kleinen tochter gespielt statt naxx zu machen, war also ein casual leveler, der nur max. 2-3h / Monat gespielt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich find das alles nicht schlimm, wenn man bestimmte sachen nicht machen kann. 
und zu deinem geschreibsel: du bist mir echt ein niedliches kerlchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1.) spiele ich kein spiel um etwas zu leisten, es soll mich fordern, aber ich nehme mir niemals das recht raus oder denke auch nur ansatzweise daran, dass ich auch nur ein winziges bissel besser bin als jemand anderes, nur weil ich gerade massenhaft zeit habe um den content durchzuspielen
2.) interessiert mich progress überhaupt nicht. ich spiele seit 1984 pen&paper, für mich gibt es im rp kein "gewinnen", kein "etwas leisten", nur eine schöne story zusammen mit anderen zu erleben

DU kannst gerne glaube, etwas besonderes "geleistet" zu haben. bitte gestehe MIR zu, dass ich damals etwas anderes "leisten" wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es dich beruhigt: ja naxx war knüppelhart, es war nicht einfach das zu clearen, aber bilde dir doch bitte nicht ein, dass dies eine leistung ist, die nicht jeder andere mit entsprechedem auswendiglernen des movements und farmerei und vor allem massenhaft zeit zu schaffen gewesen wäre (hat ja selbst mein kleiner bruder damals gecleart und er ist ein absoluter movementkrüppel (eigene worte) und wurde bei heigan immer ausgetauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
na ok, manche spieler wären sicher nicht durchgekommen, aber das ist der kleinere teil denke ich.

also bleib mal ganz ruhig. ich empfehle dir einen etwas erwachseneren ton anzulegen und deine argumenet sachlich vorzutragen. ich verstehe ja, dass ihr blizzards politik nicht gut findet, weil sie eben mit dem elitären status einzelner aufräumt, aber einfach die tatsachen zu verdrehen und nicht aktzepzieren wollen, dass naxx auf das niveau noch unter kara gezogen wurde, geht einfach nicht.


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> nein @bruskass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dein jetziger Post unterscheidet sich vollkommen von deinem letzten.

Es ist schön und gut ne tocher zu haben mit der man spielen kann, ich habe keine und das ist als 19 jähriger Abiturient auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn ich habe noch andere Sachen abends vor like in die Disko und nicht abends windeln wechseln *rolleyes*
Es war definitiv hart es damals zu clearen, sonst hätten ja viel mehr Leute das t3 damals komplett gehabt, ebenso muss man dazu sagen das wenn ich sehe das ungelogen 40 80 er an den beiden Twins in aq40 wipen, weil sie sich nicht dran halten von wegen melee switch caster switch und sich dann jedes mal beide wieder auf full healed heilen..

Ebenso war das in naxxramas 40 er , es ging nicht nur darum Taktiken zu kennen, es gehörte auch spielerisch was dazu.. Movement krüppel war bis auf einige Fights relativ egal, zumindest in der instanz es ging einfach darum maximal alles rauszuhauen, und andere Sachen einzuhalten.


Naxxramas 25 er ist definitiv unter Karazhan gefallen, denn 3 Tage nach Wotlk release war die Instanz von Nihilum inzwischen Ensidia gecleared worden.

Und nach 3 Tagen hat man definitiv kein hero ini gear, oder sonstiges, dass wurde alles größten teils mit t6 und Swp zeug gemacht.



Also es steht definitiv Fest das die damaligen Instanzen anspruchsvoller waren alleine ausdem grund das man ein bestimmes equip niveau haben musste, was in Wotlk nicht mehr der fall ist.

bevor man überhaupt an naxxramas gedacht hat, hat man schön zg mc Bwl gecleared, dann erstmal Aq , und wenn dann ausnahmslos jeder auf dem t2 t2.5 standart war dann wurde naxxramas in angriff genommen.

Und ausserdem mir persönlich gefiel aq40 damals trotzdem besser, alleine aus dem einfachen Grund das ich die Instanz viel spannender Fand.. ausserdem habe ich bzw haben der gesamte Server damals viel mehr Zeit reingesteckt in aq um da überhaupt reinzu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naxxramas war ne lächerliche pre quest jenachdem ob man argentum excalted war oder nicht, 300 gold ausgeben..


Ausserdem war der cthun fight und die gesamte Story damals mit dem Szepter der Sandstürme eh viel interessanter als irgendwelche untoten die in ihrem fliegendem keller auf iwelche leute warten


----------



## Raethor (5. Juni 2009)

Ich denke gerne an die Zeit damals zurück. 
WoW war mein erstes MMO und somit ist der "wuusaa"-Effekt natürlich noch wesentlich größer als bei anderen MMO's, die ich danach gespielt habe.

Ich begann als absoluter Gimp... ich hatte mich vorm Release zwar etwas mit den Klassen und Rassen beschäftigt, jedoch glichen meine Vorstellungen für Bossfights denen von Diablo2, die nunmal doch etwas anspruchsloser sind^^

Ich wusste anfangs noch nicht einmal, was ich mit 60 überhaupt machen kann... ich habe damals tatsächlich gedacht, das Spiel wäre dann damit vorbei, wurde dann aber eines besseren belehrt, als ich begann Scholo, Strath, BRS und DM zu farmen und schließlich MC. OMG WTF mit 40 Leuten da rein und an dem Trash wipen, weil die Tanks nunmal einfach umgefallen sind. (Das lag aber oft daran das die Priester shadow geskillt waren -_-)

Später rerollte ich auf einem neuen Server als Allianz, da meine Gilde auf dem alten Server zerbrochen ist und begann das erste mal professionell zu raiden.

Wir waren auf Firstkills aus. Wir krallten uns bei jeder Gelegenheit die Gründrachen um den Vorteil der Naturresi auszuschöpfen in dem bereits angekündigten AQ.
Wir farmten DM für Rezepte. Ich erinner mich noch an den Heilerumhang, den nur ein einziger auf dem Server bauen konnte. Meine Fresse, der konnte Gold scheißen, so reich war der... Absolute Monopolstellung.

Es gab einfach viel mehr Aspekte, wie man sich auf einen Raid vorbereiten konnte. Es gab mehr verschiedene Pots, die man sich gleichzeitig schmeißen konnte (ok, Food gabs damals nicht) und auch auf das große farmen für Resiequip blicke ich freudig zurück, weil man es eben mit der Gilde zusammen machte.

In der Regel kam man on und es war sofort was los. Es war entweder Alterac (über mehrere Stunden... in einem mit zweistelliger Anzahl an Stunden war ich nie, habe aber davon oft gehört) oder eben ein Raid auf die Worldbosse oder anderes, was einen zukünftigen Raid erleichtern könnte. Allerdings konnten wir natürlich nicht überall sein und wir konnten nur die ersten paar Wochen wirklich alle kriegen. Was allerdings auch gerecht gegenüber andren Gilden war.

Und noch eins sehr wichtiges, was heute komplett im Arsch ist: Die Server-Community. Es gab keine Transfers. Man kannte die Leute, man kannte die Gilden, man kannte auch die gegnerische Seite. Manche Leute machten sich im PvP einen Namen und das war gut so. Es gab einfach Persönlichkeiten einer Servercommunity, die sich Respekt erarbeiteten. Sei es mit der AQ-Öffnung oder R14 oder eben der erste der den UBRS-Key hatte.

Aber wie bereits vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben. Selbst wenn ein Classic-Server gestellt würde. Ich glaube nicht, das es das Feeling von damals wäre. Versuchen würd ichs aber trotzdem :]



Hicks1 schrieb:


> Sowas wie Neid oder der Vorwurf er musste dafür sicher rund um die Uhr zocken gabs damals nicht. Und das war im Vergleich zu heute das echt tolle.



Das allerdings kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Den Neid gabs schon immer und auch genauso krass, wie ich ihn zu BC Zeiten noch erlebt habe.

mfg


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> Ich denke gerne an die Zeit damals zurück.
> WoW war mein erstes MMO und somit ist der "wuusaa"-Effekt natürlich noch wesentlich größer als bei anderen MMO's, die ich danach gespielt habe.
> 
> Ich begann als absoluter Gimp... ich hatte mich vorm Release zwar etwas mit den Klassen und Rassen beschäftigt, jedoch glichen meine Vorstellungen für Bossfights denen von Diablo2, die nunmal doch etwas anspruchsloser sind^^
> ...





Ja das gute Alte Düsterbruch abfarmen, die Instanz die nie gewürdigt worde..

Ich liebe sie ausserdem gab sie damals die besten Buffs die es gab, und bei uns war es pflicht vor mc immer einmal das Oger event zu machen.. um am ende König der Oger zu sein und schliesslich diese Imba buffs zu bekommen.


Für alle die wissen was ich damals meine es ist einfach nur unbezahlbar das Classic wow, es gibt soviele Sachen die noch garnicht entdeckt wurden aus der alten Zeit, von Wotlk weiss man einfach alles genau so wie Bc weil man mit seinem verkackten flugmount einfach überall hinkommt..


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (5. Juni 2009)

Dazu kann ich nur sagen es war viel schwerer etwas zu erreichen und man war was besonderes mit EPIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht so wie jetzt außerdem war PvP viel geiler und PvE erst recht da jeder sich auskennen musste und equip haben musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , beim pvp brauchte man können bei pve eig auch es war einfach viel besser als jetzt find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (5. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Ich liebe sie ausserdem gab sie damals die besten Buffs die es gab, und bei uns war es pflicht vor mc immer einmal das Oger event zu machen.. um am ende König der Oger zu sein und schliesslich diese Imba buffs zu bekommen.



Oder sich vor MC, speziell Ragnaros den Feuerresi-Buff in BRS abholen... höhö, ich frag mich immer noch, wer damals darauf gekommen ist :>

Wer es nicht kennt: Es gibt am Anfang der Instanz BRS eine Caster-Mobart, die von nem Priester übernommen wurde, und dann der Gruppe Feuerresi buffen konnte. Der buff hielt glaub ich eine Stunde.

Und überhaupt Feuerresi-Tränke besorgen. Oder generell das Rezept dafür... wir hatten mal nen Farmabend mit der kompletten Gilde, an dem wir nur die Mob in LBRS gefarmt haben für diese dämliche Alchemie-Rezept, weil kein Arsch die Dinger brauen konnte ^^

Schöne Erinnurungen... und ja, ich erinnere mich auch, wie ich Spaß dabei hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanhyke83 (5. Juni 2009)

Hach ja...die guten alten Zeiten. Da war man noch was wenn man was im PvP bzw. PvE drauf hatte!

Was ich aber am meisten vermisse sind die guten alten SS-TM Raids die es eigentlich zu jeder Tageszeit gegeben hat.

Ich erinnere mich noch daran als ob es erst gestern war, als ich mit meinem Zwergen Paladin im Hillsbrad (heute Hügelland) gequestet hab und mir irgendwann der erste Hordler über den Weg gelaufen ist. Der hatte natürlich auch PvP aktiviert und wurde schleunigst umgehauen! Ungefähr 5 Sekunden danach machte es *knack* und ich war tot. Ein Schurke, Untot noch dazu! Einfach nur geil...und was für eine Atmosphäre!

Kurz darauf wieder beim Leichnam angekommen, lag der Schurke nun tot auf dem Boden und es standen ein paar Level 50-60 Allianz-Spieler an dem Turm rum. Ich wurde dann von denen angesprochen ob ich mit Tarrens Mill (heute Tarrens Mühle) raiden möchte und ich hab natürlich direkt zugesagt. Ein paar Wachen und Low Level Hordler später stand dann der erste ??-Hordler in deren Reihen. Das ging dann irgendwann so weit, dass sich mindestens 50 Leute gegenüber standen...in jedem Level-Bereich war was dabei und jeder hat seinen Teil dazu beigetragen die gegnerische Seite niederzustrecken!

Ich hab das damals eigentlich täglich gemacht! Bin eingeloggt, nach Southshore (heute Süderstade) geflogen und hab mich dem garantiert bestehenden Schlachtzug angeschlossen.

Zumindest auf MadMortem war das Hillsbrad eigentlich DAS Open-PvP Gebiet schlechthin! Und das auf einem PvE Server...

Das findet man heute zum Beispiel nicht mehr...


Ganz zu schweigen davon, wie geil die Instanzen früher waren. Mein erstes mal MC war einfach nur der hammer! Als Schurke an der Front..und als Bombe umgefallen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich möchte garnicht weiter schreiben weil ich dann nur denke: Hey, such dir irgendeinen Server und deinstalliere WotLK und BC wieder! Aber ich hab mir grad erst frisch (nach längerer Pause) WotLK geholt und bin eigentlich sehr angetan vom Paladin!

Deswegen zieh ich hier auch den Schlussstrich. WoW war zu Classic-Zeiten viel zeitaufwendiger und das war, in meinen Augen, nicht unbedingt..ich nenne es mal "spielerfreundlich"!
Ich als hart arbeitender junger Mann musste immer den Kürzeren ziehen gegen Leute die wesentlich mehr Zeit investieren KONNTEN!

Das hat sich ja jetzt Gott sei Dank mit WotLK geändert und endlich brauch ich nicht mehr 3 Stunden am Tag zu spielen um auch mal was erreichen zu können. Ihr seht, für mich ist WotLK perfekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem wünsche ich mir sehr oft die Classic-Zeiten zurück...vielleicht mit anderen Möglichkeiten schneller an Equipment zu kommen! BC zum Beispiel hatte mich zu sehr abgeschreckt. Mit 70 erstmal Heroische Inis bis zum abwinken um dann irgendwann in die großen Instanzen zu gehen...und dann vorallem direkt 3-4 Stunden in irgendwelche Riesen-Instanzen!

War nix für mich, musste ich mich zu lange binden. Meine Freundin hat sich auch irgendwann beschwert...damals waren wir noch frisch zusammen! Jetzt sinds mittlerweile über 6 Jahre und ich werde nie wieder so aktiv und "süchtig" nach einem Spiel werden wie damals zum Classic-WoW bzw. BC-WoW!

In diesem Sinne...

Haut in die Tasten! ;P


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Hach ja...die guten alten Zeiten. Da war man noch was wenn man was im PvP bzw. PvE drauf hatte!
> 
> Was ich aber am meisten vermisse sind die guten alten SS-TM Raids die es eigentlich zu jeder Tageszeit gegeben hat.
> 
> ...




Ja, wow war definitiv zeit aufwändiger ich kann mich noch an realmforen Posts von damals erinnern 

Ich zitiere mal^^


"Anfangs waren viele Leute noch sehr aktiv z.b. hi @ siero 4 uhr morgens: "bye bin off" -"n8 siero" - "lol n8? me nun afk idlen und xbox online zocken!!" :>>>, aber das hat sich in letzter Zeit geändert. "

Naja, mit bc nd wotlk haben die meisten von damals die ich kenne rerolled, oder aufgehört :> schade sowas wie man sieht brauch man im moment garkeine zeit mehr investen.. naja

bitter^^


----------



## elflord (5. Juni 2009)

also an was ich mich immer wieder erinnere: wie ich das erste mal ins av ging mit knappen 3k (mage) und seh da so nen taurenkrieger auf mich zulaufen will was casten und bäm... onehit das war für mich damals einfach nur woahh oder wie ich den ersten paladin mit t1 auf dem epiq mount sah das hatte richtig style oder wie das erste mal der Zulaniche Tiger gedroppt ist und jetzt rennt jeder 2te damit rum in ulduar sieht jedes blöde item aus wie das andere einfach ne schande den content so wegzuwerfen

jetzt lauf ich selber mit meinem dk die classic raids solo ab
ich fänds einfach genial wenn sie die raids neu patchen würden für 80er (hero mode oder ähnliches) mit den selben fähigkeiten ähnlichen loots und vor allem 40mann anforderungen

was mir aber auch besonders fehlt ist das alte ehrensystem wollte immer großmarschall werden aber es reichte "nur" für feldmarschall


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juni 2009)

@ elflord 

mach dir nix draus ich bin damals nicht mal über späher gekommen ^^

war damals(und bins heute noch) der extremste pvp krüppel den es gibt ^^


----------



## Nicorobbin (5. Juni 2009)

Meine schönsten Classic Momente:

Das erste mal in den Deathmines (Ja die haben noch nicht immer Todesmienen geheissen).
Als ich endlich den Dolch (Alterac ehrführchtig) in der Hand hielt nachdem ich gefühlte 5 Jahre lang nur ins Alterac BG gerannt bin.
Als ich mit lvl 60 als Schurke noch JEDE andere Klasse innerhalb von 2-3 Sekunden killen konnte (meistens one-hit).
Der Moment als ich in meine erste grosse Raidgilde eingeladen wurde (MC und BWL clear).
Als ich Ragnaros das erste mal hab auftauchen und sterben sehen.
Als ich mein T1 Set komplett hatte.
Als ich es einmal geschafft habe den gefürchtetsten Hordler auf unserem Server umzubringen.

Früher wurde ganz anders mit den leuten umgegangen, hierzu eine kleine Geschichte:

Damals bin ich bestimmt 1000000 mal UBRS gegangen weil ich unbedingt diesen einen epischen Dolch von Rend haben wollte.
Dann irgendwann wars mal wieder soweit, die 10 Leute waren zusammen und es ging los.
Ein anderer Schurke war dabei der mich anwhisperte ob er das Rar Schwert von Rend haben könnte was ich bejahte mit dem Satz: Kein problem ich bin eh auf Dolche geskillt.
Wir kommen zu Rend, besiegen ihn und ich konnte es kaum glauben: Der Dolch droppte! (hab ich seitdem nie wieder gesehen)
Was macht der andere Schurke: Würfelt mit diesem Satz Bedarf auf den Dolch: Oh geil, ich skill um.
Ich hab mich mehr als 1 Woche geärgert, hatte 2 tage lang Albträume und 2 Wochen später ward der Schurke nie wieder auf unserem Server gesehen.
Da hatte es noch vorteile einer grossen Gilde anzugehören...

MFG

Nicorobbin

(Wenn du das jetzt liest ...... ich bin immer noch sauer! *grml*)


----------



## Lupan (5. Juni 2009)

Ach ja , das waren schöne Zeiten ^^

Zum ersten mal Prinz Thunderaan gelegt und zum ersten mal Thunderfury gesehen ( so muss ein Name klingen und nicht Donnerzorn )

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/lshy15nn/...0405_151739.jpg

Ach ja damals sagten alle es wäre Stargate ^^

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/4yj9vaxl/Stargate.jpg

Schildkröten killen und auf den Elite Drachen acht geben. ^^ 

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/ibcwev6z/Drache.jpg

Natürlich die alten PvP schlachten an der Terrens Mülle

[http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/mg1sre8/PvP.jpg


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Juni 2009)

Ich bin in den Classiczeiten nru Level 50 oder sowas geworden ,aber
es hat wirklich fun gemacht.

Vermisse das auch ein wenig.


----------



## Ganos (5. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Keine BGs, eine Handvoll lausige Dungeons. Molten Core war stinklangweilig und voller Trashmobs.
> 
> Sonstige Beschäftigung? Stupides Farmen von Ruf für Argentumdämmerung und wenn ich stupide sage meine ich das.




Gut, dass ich nicht dein Leben habe, Tikume. Immer wenn ich einen Beitrag von dir lese, ist er von äußerst ausgeprägten Pessimismus und mieser Laune geprägt, was von einem ziemlich traurigen, es ist nur eine Vermutung meiner Ansicht der Tatsachen, Lifestyle zeugt. Jedenfalls finde ich deine Beiträge, zu gut Deutsch: scheiße, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, die ich hier einfach mal äußern möchte. 

Wieso musst du sagen, dass die Dungeons lausig waren? Warum war MC langweilig? Vielleicht warst du einer von 5.mio Menschen, die dies so empfunden haben. Ich habe jedenfalls gelernt, dass man in einem solch subejktiven Thema immer von seiner eigenen Meinung sprechen sollte...undzwar in Form von :
"Nach Tikumes Meinung, in die ihr keiner reinreden will, ist MC langweilig." und nicht "eine Handvoll lausige Dungeons. Molten Core war stinklangweilig". Wo leben wir eigentlich? Ich finde (da haben wirs wieder) eine solche Ausdrucksweise furchtbar und nicht besonders lehrreich.

einen wunderschönen Tag noch an alle buffeduser.

mfg

Ganos


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Ganos schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich nicht dein Leben habe, Tikume. Immer wenn ich einen Beitrag von dir lese, ist er von äußerst ausgeprägten Pessimismus und mieser Laune geprägt, was von einem ziemlich traurigen, es ist nur eine Vermutung meiner Ansicht der Tatsachen, Lifestyle zeugt. Jedenfalls finde ich deine Beiträge, zu gut Deutsch: scheiße, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, die ich hier einfach mal äußern möchte.
> 
> Wieso musst du sagen, dass die Dungeons lausig waren? Warum war MC langweilig? Vielleicht warst du einer von 5.mio Menschen, die dies so empfunden haben. Ich habe jedenfalls gelernt, dass man in einem solch subejktiven Thema immer von seiner eigenen Meinung sprechen sollte...undzwar in Form von :
> "Nach Tikumes Meinung, in die ihr keiner reinreden will, ist MC langweilig." und nicht "eine Handvoll lausige Dungeons. Molten Core war stinklangweilig". Wo leben wir eigentlich? Ich finde (da haben wirs wieder) eine solche Ausdrucksweise furchtbar und nicht besonders lehrreich.
> ...



Das erste mal mc war einfach nur Bombe!!!!!
nen anderer begriff fällt mir echt nicht ein, da es einfach nur überwältigend ist..


Oder als ich das erste mal in ironforge war, bin ich vor erstaunen fast umgefallen, da es keine VERGLEICHBAREN mmoprgs gibt.

Wow ist bleibt und wird auch immer einzigartig bleiben.


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur sagen es war viel schwerer etwas zu erreichen und man war was besonderes mit EPIC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heute brauchste im PvP auch noch Können, wenn du in der Arena hoch kommen willst. Selbst wenn du über 1500 kommen willst, musst du deine Klasse wirklich gut spielen können und Equip mitbringen. Außerdem musst du mit deinem Partner gut zusammen spielen können und Erfahrung haben. 
Sonst kannste es mal komplett knicken!

@Ganos: ich teile deine Meinung! Aber ich sage dazu jetzt nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eyeofevil (11. Juni 2009)

los leute holt eure screenshots raus! firstkills, events, städteraids, open pvp usw


----------



## bruskass (11. Juni 2009)

Nach der formatierung habe ich nix meeeeeehr :>:>

nur noch bc firstkill sachen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Käse (11. Juni 2009)

An was ich mich erinnere? 

An ca. 35 Stufe 20-30 Charaktere, die von Ashenvale aus das Brachland raiden wollten und an den vollkommen und garantiert unsterblichen Brachlandwachen gescheitert sind.

MfG


----------



## Niranda (12. Juni 2009)

Was mir heute sehr Fehlt ist die Höflichkeit und der non-epic-loot.
Epic war damals wirklich epic und wie man sich gefreut hat, wenn mans bekommen hat... =D

Allerdings sagte man auch: Ne gibts dem und dem, der kanns viel besser gebrauch als ich.
Und dann zu sehen, wie dieser Spieler mit seiner Figur um einen herrumgehüpft ist und im TS gejodelt hat vor freude... tagelang war einfach toll =)

Schön waren auch die Raids in großen Gilden oder zu den "Standardraidzeiten" am Wochenende, wenn da 120 Leute zufällig gemeinsam zum raid ritten.
sah man unterwegs (als openPVP eingeführt wurde) einen Spieler, der grad in dem Gebiet questete, sah man ihn nur zur Seite treten und dem Raid hinterherschauend.

Und bei uns auf dem Server war man irgendwie total verhasst, wenn man sich mit der Gegenfraktion traf oder einen kannte.
Und gerade das machte es so interessant. Immer die großen Schlachten bei TM. Ich sah da eine Magierin sitzen, Gnom, weiblich... wollte sie eigendlich grad mit meinem undead Schurken wegknallen, weil sie grad oom war, habs aber nicht gemacht und mich dazu gesetzt... und irgendwie entwickelte sich da eine große Freundschaft =D
Ich war zwar ein paar mal in ihrer Nova gefangen, aber hat mich immer in Ruhe gelassen.
Später war es dann so weit, dass ich einfach vor SW geritten bin und gewartet hab, dass sie kommt. Kam sie auch. Zusammen sind wir dann zu einem schönen Ort (ich sag nicht wo, denn der ist schön ^.^) geritten und haben uns über die emotions verständigt.. stundenlang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am schönsten war es, dass man jeden Spieler kannte.
Hatte man im später eingeführten BGs stress mit einem aus der Gegenfraktion gab es meist 1vs1 kämpfe - meist bei TM. Und es war einach lustig wie viele einen Kreis bildeten und man in der Mitte kämpfte, ohne die anderen anzugreifen (als mage verdammt schwer -.-). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... gibt so vieles..^^
Nira =)


----------



## Niranda (12. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Heute brauchste im PvP auch noch Können, wenn du in der Arena hoch kommen willst. Selbst wenn du über 1500 kommen willst, musst du deine Klasse wirklich gut spielen können und Equip mitbringen. Außerdem musst du mit deinem Partner gut zusammen spielen können und Erfahrung haben.
> Sonst kannste es mal komplett knicken!


ich sag nur Pala + DK... xDD

edit:
sry4double -.-"


----------



## chillthes (12. Juni 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> es war um längen besser, weil sich eben weniger  kinder und weniger 'ich spiel 2 stunden die woche aber will t3 haben' casuals in der comm befanden...
> 
> einfach weil damals nicht jeder in lila rumlief, aber man eben nicht mit "der hat epics? is das n scheiss suchti!" reagierte... die leute waren einfach respektvoller und freundicher... massvoller...



ganz großes sign !

man musste sich schlaumachen wo droppen gute nr oder fr sachen, zb die Worldbosse in Instanzen etc.. dann musste man zusammen die ony q reihe machen, und viele andere Sachen es war nie langweilig.. jetzt auf 80 leveln einmal naxx rennen, bissel ruf per instanzen abgammeln und schon ist man ulduar rdy, die man dann auch random schon gut cleared... commercial heul threads und jedes jahr weiter nerven... gz


----------



## Muz (12. Juni 2009)

Als Shamis noch richtig dmg machten und wenn einer Legendäres hatte auch wirklich imba ist ....  http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5343155857954636213   dieses video ist ein augenschmaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider lässt die qualität zu wuschen übrig ... schaut es euch bis zum schluss an ... Shami Vs. Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der geht nach dem fight ab im Ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elnerda (12. Juni 2009)

~undead~ hat eigentlich alles gesagt

aber das allertollste an vanilla waren die prequests und wie die meisten gesagt haben das gefühl wenn man ein epic hatte, dann war man fast schon gottgleich


----------



## Thoora (12. Juni 2009)

chillthes schrieb:


> ganz großes sign !
> 
> man musste sich schlaumachen wo droppen gute nr oder fr sachen, zb die Worldbosse in Instanzen etc.. dann musste man zusammen die ony q reihe machen, und viele andere Sachen es war nie langweilig.. jetzt auf 80 leveln einmal naxx rennen, bissel ruf per instanzen abgammeln und schon ist man ulduar rdy, die man dann auch random schon gut cleared... commercial heul threads und jedes jahr weiter nerven... gz



Ah ja, du machst also Ulduar random clear?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orinea (12. Juni 2009)

Zarth schrieb:


> Wenn Druiden unnützlich waren warum waren immer im Raid ca 3-4 dabei ? oder in der BgStamm 1-2
> 
> 
> Haste schon recht das es gefarme war aber hat viel Spaß gemacht und ab Rang10 wurde es recht schwer ohne Skill weiter zukommen weil man eine Stamm brauchte um weiter zukommen wegen ohne Stamm braucht man monate für den nästen Rang.Wegen man braucht ja bestimmten Platz um mit den Rang weiter zukommen und wenn dan ca 3 Stammgrp dir die Plätze klauen dauerts sehr sehr lang.Achja und wenn man Skill hat hat man schnell eine Stammgrp gefunden wegen es hat sich rum gesprochen wer was drauf hat.
> ...






Sry .. aber das Wegen tut soo im Kopf weh ^^..  =)
Wegen ich find das komisch.

So dannmal zum Topic^^

Also , das allergeilste für mich waren die Schlachten in southshire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und die 2 Tage AV's die waren auch Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hatte fast nie über 50 gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (22. Juni 2009)

Also, ich hab kurz ne Frage. Mit Patch 3.2 kommt eine Level-Sperre die man ein- und ausstellen kann gegen 10g. Diese Sperrre wollt ich einem 60er Char geben und ihn equip wie zu vanilla Zeiten.

Jetzt die Frage:

Wurden Krieger nur zum tanken benutzt? Würd gern einen Waffenkrieger machen, hat man mit denen früher auch geraidet?
Wieviel Ausdauer hatte man im Durchschnitt? Heute hat man ja zwischen 17k-22k.
Hat wer vielleicht aus Screen mit Stats von einem equipten 60er von damals?
Wo fängt die Ahn-Qiraj-Questreihe an? (nein ich will sie nur machen, um zu sehen was die früher alles machen mussten =))


----------



## Ematra (22. Juni 2009)

Die alten Zeiten? Sehr frei nach Gerhard Schröder kann man nicht sagen, dass alles besser war, aber vieles war anders :-). Mal schauen...

- buffed heißt noch blasc. Aber es gibt bessere Datenbanken. Gastkommentare sind zugelassen. Jeder zweite lautet "Hunteritem".
- Statt zu würfeln wird noch "Bedarf" oder "Verkaufen" angesagt (wahlweise n/s, need/sell oder b/v, Bedarf/verkaufen). In 10 % aller Fälle ist die Ansage obsolet, weil die entweder jemand nicht richtig mitbekommen oder das Item gleich ninjagelootet hat.
- 10 Gold für das Gildenwappen sind noch richtig viel; da beteiligen sich dann gleich 7, 8 Spieler daran, die zusammenzufarmen.
- Das Gildenwappenrock ist der einzige Wappenrock im Spiel.
- Latenz von 2000 ist ein normaler Wert. Beim Übergang von einem Kontinent auf den anderen hängt sich das Spiel für fast eine Minute auf.
- Levelloch zwischen Level 35 und 40. Die Düstermarschen, die Sümpfe des Elends und andere Gebiete enthalten keine Quests; man kommt nur in Uldaman oder durch Farmen sehr sehr langsam auf die höheren Level. Man hält sich von nun an auf jedem Level mindestens mehrere Tage lang auf.
- Das Level 40-Mount ist mit 90 Gold extrem teuer und es ist eine echte Leistung, es zu besitzen. Das Epic Mount ist lange Zeit völlig unbezahlbar.
- Mounts verbrauchen Taschenplätze. Pets verbrauchen Taschenplätze. Schlüssel verbrauchen Taschenplätze. Man muss für ein Lagerfeuer Feuerstein und Zunder dabei haben. 16er Taschen sind nur selten und gegen viel Gold zu bekommen. Es gibt keine Spezialtaschen.
- Post zu eigenen Chars ist eine Stunde unterwegs. Auktionen werden hingegen sofort überwiesen.
- Betrug durch Handel mit in Geschenkpapier eingepackten Gegenständen ist an der Tagesordnung.
- Die Höhlen des Wehklagens sind die beliebsteste Instanz; Chars über Level 20 sind zunächst mal selten.
- Die Hälfte aller Begriffe sind englisch ("Ironforge", "Stormwind", "Thunder Bluff", "Stranglethorn"), die andere Hälfte deutsch. Der Orks Hellscream wird noch nicht mit Höllschrei übersetzt (wohl das Beste an den alten Zeiten!)
- Keine Battlegrounds. Dafür tägliches PvP im Wegekreuz (das damals noch "Crossroads" hieß), am Splintertreeposten, in Astranaar und in Tarrens Mill.
- Horde und Allianz sind noch echte Feinde und flamen sich ständig mit Hilfe von emotes.
- Gegnerische Chars werden unterschieden in PvP und Zivilisten. Zivilisten töten bringt für den ganzen Raid einen "ruchlosen Mord". Diese wirken sich irgendwie auf die Ehrenwertung aus, aber keiner weiß wirklich, in welcher Weise.
- Statt Ehre gibt es vierzehn Titel. Man kann nur aufsteigen, wenn man in Relation zu anderen Spielern mehr Punkte hat. Sprich, wer den höchsten Rang haben will, muss fünf Monate lang quasi permanent vorm Rechner sitzen. Ohne dies bekommt man die epischen Belohnungen nicht, die daran hängen.
- Während einige Spieler noch (wie seit Monaten) dabei sind, sich den höchsten Rang zu erarbeiten, werden die Ränge abgeschafft und gegen das heutige System ersetzt. Daraufhin bekommt man die Epics nun durch nur wenige Battlegroundbesuche.
- Schlachten im Alteractal dauern bis zu 7 Stunden und kommen so gut wie nie zustande, außer mehrere Gilden organisieren sie im Vorfeld unter erheblichem Aufwand mit zwei Wochen Vorlauf. Meistens wird dann den ganzen Samstag hindurch an einem Battleground gekämpft. Oft genug fliegen die Organisatoren selbst irgendwann aus dem Raid, weil Streitereien ausbrechen und die ganze Sache eine erhebliche Eigendynamik annimmt.
- Schurken sind im PvP der Schrecken jeder anderen Klasse. Sobald man im Stun ist, kommt man nicht mehr raus und ist Sekunden später tot.
- Der Endboss in Uldaman ist quasi nicht zu schaffen; selbst mit zwei 60er Priestern scheitert man gelegentlich daran. Es weiß auch keiner eine wirklich gute Taktik, weil Guides lesen noch nicht so verbreitet ist.
- In Azshara stehen immer wieder Spieler und töten die Furbolgs der Holzschlundfeste.
- Beim Wintersäblerlehrer Ruf zu erfarmen ist eine Arbeit von Wochen.
- Die Satyrlager, wo der sündhaft teure Teufelsstoff gedroppt wird, sind völlig überfarmt, obwohl der Respawn ewig auf sich warten lässt.
- Tyrs Hand ist unglaublich überfarmt.
- Bei der Holzschlundfeste bekommt man keinen Ruf zusammen, weil in den Furbolglagern stets 15 Spieler auf den Respawn warten, der aber ewig und drei Tage dauert.
- Der Endboss im Tempel, Eranikus Schatten, ist richtig hart und fällt erst beim wiederholten Versuch.
- Silithus ist komplett leer. Der Flugpunkt liegt am Rand des Un´Goro Kraters, nicht auf der (nicht vorhandenen) Burg Cenarius. Viele Flugpunkte gibt es noch nicht (Ratschet, Un´Goro-Krater u. v. weitere). Jede Flugroute ist darauf angelegt, möglichst viel Zeit zu verbrauchen. Das Spiel hat sonst einfach zu wenig content. Man muss an jedem Flugpunkt neu aufsteigen.
- Jäger werden nirgendwohin mitgenommen, weil die eh nur von Noobs gespielt werden. Die Quote der "Nahkampfjäger" liegt bei 60 %. Von "Pet auf passiv" hat niemand je etwas gehört.
- Hexer ist eine unbeliebte Klasse, zu kompliziert zu spielen.
- Krieger sind die einzigen Tanks im Spiel. Es herrscht immer Mangel daran.
- Schildkröten farmen im Hinterland ist für Drachenlederer die beste Geldquelle. Später kommen dann schwarze und blaue Drachenschuppen dazu. Die entsprechenden Sets sind so mit das einzige, was sich wirklich gut verkauft.
- Brachlandchat auf den RP-Servern. Selbsternannte RP-Großmeister lauern nur darauf, andere, die angeblich schlechtes oder kein RP betreiben, zu erwischen, um sie zusammenscheißen zu können. Zugleich behaupten diese notorischen Nörgler, die anderen würden die Atmosphäre kaputt machen. Umgekehrt belustigen sich nicht RP-ler über echtes RP.
- Für LBRS findet sich keine Gruppe ("da gibt´s eh nix Gescheites"), deshalb hat auch keiner den UBRS-Schlüssel...
- 15er Raids auf UBRS. Auch der vierzehnte im Raid hat keinen Schlüssel dabei. Also suchen alle krampfhaft jemanden mit Schlüssel, der gegen ein hohes Entgelt aufschließt oder sogar mitkommt. Der Raid scheitert noch vor Drakkisath an der Brücke, weil die 15 Leute ohne TS einfach nicht zu koordinieren sind.
- 10er Raids auf Strath und Scholo, denen ein ähnliches Schicksal beschieden ist, allerdings ohne Schlüsselproblem.
- 5er Gruppen, um die Quests für Strath und Scholo zu machen, kommen nie zustande ("das ist doch eh viel zu schwer zu fünft"). Die Quests werden dann später mit MC-Equip nachgeholt.
- MC-Vorquest hat kaum einer, so weit traut sich keiner in die BRT hinein. Eine Gruppe, die das Lyzeum schafft, ist noch viel seltener.
- Schammis werden im Raid nur als Heiler eingesetzt. Kein Manareg im Nahkampf, kein CC, sowas taugt doch nicht als Nahkämpfer... Zugleich wird man als Heilschammi nie in einer 5er Gruppe mitgenommen (als Druide auch eher selten), da Priester ja die einzigen guten Heiler sind...
- Das Jäger-T0 ist für Nahkampfschamanen total geil. Aber man bekommt es nie zusammen, weil immer dann, wenn man als Schammi mitgeht, entgegen sonstiger Gewohnheiten doch ein Jäger mitgenommen wird und es immer heißt: "Du darf nicht Bedarf würfeln, der Jäger hat Vorrang". Ansonsten gibt es keine wirklich guten Nahkampfschammiitems.
- Für den Düsterbruch findet sich nie eine Gruppe, "zu schwer"... Da ist man dann erst mit Raidequip rein, aber nicht mehr wegen des Equips, sondern um Raidmaterialien zu farmen, wieder und wieder und wieder...
- "Hund looten" - irgendwer vergisst in MC immer, die Kernhunde zu looten, um das Kernleder ernten zu können...
- Und schon wieder ist einer tot in BWL, weil er vergessen hat, den Onyxiaschuppenumhang anzulegen...
- Riesig lange Ony-Vorquest, wildes Gelaufe, das dann mindestens zwei Leute zum ersten Besuch des Raids bei Ony noch nicht fertig hatten...
- Zighundert Runenstoff erfarmt, um den Ruf bei EINER anderen Gruppierung der eigenen Fraktion auf ehrfürchtig zu bekommen. Die Reitfertigkeit, die man daraufhin kaufen darf, gilt nur für die Mounts dieser einen Fraktion und kostet eine Unsumme an Gold, für die man Ewigkeiten braucht. Für einen Frostsäbler braucht man also zusätzlich noch ehrfürchtigen Ruf in Darnassus.
- Questen bei Allianz oder Horde bringt so gut wie keinen Ruf.
- Tauren können außer den Kodos ausschließlich die Wölfe der Orks reiten.
- Ewig dauerndes Ruffarmen bei der Argentumdämmerung mit mindestens 60 Besuchen in Stratholme und Scholomance, um dann vorm Addon ein oder zweimal nach Naxxramas (40er Raid in den Östlichen Pestländern) reinzudürfen.
- Hunderte von Baronruns, aber das blöde Mount droppt nicht.
- Items, die für mehr als zwei Gold im AH stehen, werden nie gekauft.
- Ausnahme: Die Kugeln für die Kreuzfahrerverzauberung. Vier davon und man ist reich...
- Geniales AQ-Event, aber als der Gong geschlagen wird, bricht der Server zusammen.
- Der Dunklemond-Jahrmarkt ist eine echte Neuerung. So gute Epics wie da gibt es sonst kaum im Spiel. Ist aber eine wüste und wilde Farmarbeit.

Hab ich was vergessen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (22. Juni 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> Hab ich was vergessen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine, genau eine erlaubte Skillung pro Klasse für den Raid. Keine Shadows, keine Ferals, keine Retris, keine Fury-Warries, keine Feuermages (zumindest nicht in MC und BWL).

"Hund looten" hihi. Ich hab da sogar noch ein Makro für.

Ach zur Frage: Ein T2-Tank (also ein Krieger zwangsläufig) hatte raidgebufft mit Flask und optimal verzaubert knapp 10 k Leben.


----------



## Farathir (22. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte damals selber nicht gespielt aber intensiv zugeguckt weil ich das spiel genial fand!!

Wenn ich damals zu einem kumpel gegangen bin hockte ich 8 stunden neben ihm im Mc Raid und fand es einfach großartig!

Damals hatte man echt ein gefühl von Zusammenhalt und es gab kein bzw. allerhöchstens einer der mitten im raid geleaved ist und dann auch nur mit trifftigem Grund

Ich weiß noch wie er fast vor Stolz geplatzt ist als er sein epic mount hatte und stundenlang in Ogrimmar rumgehüpft ist.xD

Ich hatte fast Angst zu spielen weil ich dacht ich mache seinen Account kaputt weil alles so schwer bzw. aufwendig aussah.

In großem und Ganzem bereue ich es das ich selber nicht angefangen habe zu dieser Wundervollen Zeit.*schnief*

Ansonsten liebe Grüße von Farathir

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flargh (23. Juni 2009)

....und jede Nacht hallte es durch Ironforge: Raid auf X-Roads! Wer kommt mit?
...gefühlte 2500000 Besuche bei Herrn Drakisath, dis er die T0 Brust für den Schurken rausrückte. Selbstredend waren mindestens weitere 3 Schurken im Raid, die die Brust ebenso wollten...und ein
Jäger, der das Teil dann versehentlich gelootet hat...
...Aussenrum in die Arena, oder springen wir von der Tribüne?
...Auf jeden Fall immer mindestens 1 Jäger, der sein Pet vor den Dracheneiern nicht eingepackt hat. Und auch mindestens einer, der alle Drachenwelpen mit hochgebracht hat, nachdem er runtergekickt wurde.
...die meist vergebliche Hoffnung auf den unversehrten Balg der Bestie, die man als Schurke für irgendeine Rüstung des Blutdursts (oder so ähnlich) brauchte.
...der wirklich schlimme Keller in Scholo, den ich erst bei meinem 10. Raid überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommen habe, weil den nie jemand machen wollte....
....schweissgebadet die Kathedrale im scharlachroten Kloster leeren......
...stealthruns durch LBRS für die Schurken T0 Handschuhe....
...einige gescheiterte Marshall-Befreiungsversuche....kombiniert mit noch zahlreicheren gescheiterten Gruppensuchen für diese Quest.


Für mich hatte Classic WoW am Anfang einen Charme, den es schon eine Zeit lang vor BC verloren hat. Es hatten sich zwar auch nicht alle lieb und an Idioten gab es auch damals schon ein gerüttelt Mass, aber der Umgang war doch sehr viel angenehmer. Die Bereitschaft, Neulingen oder Nullcheckern wie mir zu helfen, war einfach viel grösser.
Das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum ich mit BC aufgehört habe.


----------



## Thamann (23. Juni 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Also, ich hab kurz ne Frage. Mit Patch 3.2 kommt eine Level-Sperre die man ein- und ausstellen kann gegen 10g. Diese Sperrre wollt ich einem 60er Char geben und ihn equip wie zu vanilla Zeiten.



Hast du Falsch verstanden es gibt diese lvl sperre nur im PvP da man ja jetzt in BGs dann auch erfahrung bekommt, dies kann man aber durch das zahlen der 10g ausstellen so das man mit seinen PvP twinks keine angst haben muss ein lvl up zu bekommen


----------



## OH_Toni (23. Juni 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> Hast du Falsch verstanden es gibt diese lvl sperre nur im PvP da man ja jetzt in BGs dann auch erfahrung bekommt, dies kann man aber durch das zahlen der 10g ausstellen so das man mit seinen PvP twinks keine angst haben muss ein lvl up zu bekommen



Naja, man kann aber auch mit level 60 diese Sperre machen und bekommt dann keine Ep´s mehr, egal ob Quests oder so


----------



## Ferethor (23. Juni 2009)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Naja, man kann aber auch mit level 60 diese Sperre machen und bekommt dann keine Ep´s mehr, egal ob Quests oder so


Falls nicht, fände ich, dass es sinnvoll wäre diese einzuführen!


----------



## PewPewPew (23. Juni 2009)

Aber jetzt wollen wir mal ganz ehrlich sein, das geilste was es zu classic zeiten (nur auf horde seite) gegeben hat wer 100%ig der brachland chanal, also ich hab selbst auf 60 noch ewige zeiten dort verbraucht und ein paar lowies geholfen und nebenbei den chatt gelesen.
soviel spam, crap, witze,... das hab ich nie wieder gelesen, es war net selten das ich wegen dem vielen lachen scho bauchmuskelkrämpfe gekriegt hab (besonders wenn du mit der halben gilde im ts bist und ein paar wahnsinnige und/oder eingerauchte ihre kommens dazu abgeben xD )


----------



## mckayser (23. Juni 2009)

Eule zu spielen klassifizierte einen damals direkt als Freak.


----------



## PewPewPew (23. Juni 2009)

Meinst echt? Geil, dann war ich ja ein oberfreak xD
60er pewpewlasereule und 60 bubbeltank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackietheradras (23. Oktober 2010)

Meine beste Errinnerung ist, das damals Epics noch episch waren, früher war ein voll-rar bepackter Char schon gut, Ak oder so hätten damals HÖCHSTENS einen der schwächsten Epics gedroppt, in AQ40er zum beispiel, die einzigen epics kommen von Ossirian, evtl. noch von den beiden bossen vor ihm, aber mit dropprate 0.1% oder so, damls musste man für Epics ARBEITEN! heute sitzt du ein tag vorm comp und bist voll Episch ausgerüstet, das ist meiner Meinung nach die bescheuertste scheiss Kacke die Blizzard je machen konnte, und das will was heissen! damals konnte man auf die Farbe des Gegenstandes schauen und dann sagen dieser Char ist schlecht, gut oder SUPER ausgerüstet, heute brauch man dafür gs oder gegenstandstufe, das nimmt dem Game sein Fantasy-style. schaut euch (wer es kennt) Herr der Ringe an, dort legendäris wären der eine Ring als schmuckstück, Anduril als schwert und Saurons Keule als Hammer, uns Stich oder so wären Episch. wer die story kennt weiss dass also eigtl. alles umgekehrt sein müsste, früher waren heutige Epics nicht soooo bessonders, eine normale Elbenwaffe halt...

Ich hoffe Cata ändert das, aber eigtl kann ich diese Hoffnungen begraben... :-(

Grosse Raids hab ich leider nicht mehr miterlebt, schon gar nicht AQ oder Naxx, auch nen hohen Rang hatte ich nie, aber es waren echt Coole Zeiten, die Classischen, immer noch die schönsten *_*

Grüsse von Blàckìe-Theradras-Horde-Blutelfe-Jägerin


----------



## Blackietheradras (23. Oktober 2010)

Korrektur von mir, nicht AQ40, sondern AQ20, sorry :-)


----------



## Darkwood92 (23. Oktober 2010)

Anfangs einer der einzigen mit einem epischen Mount zu sein, woraufhin alle nur sprachlos draufglotzten


----------



## Etrenathon (23. Oktober 2010)

Um wirklich damals etwas zu reissen und erreichen zu können musste man quasi 7 tage /24 Std. online sein. Das fand ich nicht so toll, da es klar in Gruppendruck und Sucht ausartete.

Ich weiss noch wie damals die Leute im PvP nur Ehrenpunkte bekamen, wenn Sie auch in der Woche am meisten Ehre hatten. Dafür musste man aber IMMER Ere machen, da vielleicht 1 Mio. Ehre nicht reichte, weill ein anderer 1.1 Mio Ehre hatte und der bekam dann mehr Punkte in der Woche für den Rang "Oberster Kriegsfürst".

Damals erreichten das eigentlich eher die Arbeitslosen. Habe Leute gekannt die die Ausbildung und / oder den Job schmissen, um in WoW Epic's oder PvP Rang zu erhalten. Sogar Familienväter, welche den Job und die eigene Familie schmissen........

Ja, es war episch und wenn man was erreicht hatte, war man wirklich jemand aber zu welchem Preis ? Gesund war das schon lange nicht mehr !


----------



## Vadesh (23. Oktober 2010)

Etrenathon schrieb:


> Um wirklich damals etwas zu reissen und erreichen zu können musste man quasi 7 tage /24 Std. online sein. Das fand ich nicht so toll, da es klar in Gruppendruck und Sucht ausartete.
> 
> ...



Zwar nicht bei allem, aber um z.B. Rang 14 zu erreichen durfte man weder Arbeit, Freunde noch Familie haben sonst war das nicht auf einem großen Server. Und beim Raiden musste man an den Tagen wo eben nicht geraidet wurde ewig farmen. Gold farmen für die Repkosten, Mats farmen für Resi-Equip, Mats farmen für Alchitränke, Mats farmen für andere gecraftete Sachen. Schön war das nicht. Allgemein fand ich Classic nicht so unglaublich genial wie es alle beschreiben. Das ist einfach die "Früher war alles besser"-Einstellung der "alten Säcke"


----------



## Majtai (23. Oktober 2010)

Meine Jägerquest !

Wochenlange Vorbereitung und ohne Hilfe der Gilde nicht schaffbar. Sie brauten mir Tränke, halfen mir bei der Resibeschaffung, machten das Gebiet frei, wo ich kiten musste.
Einfach genial. Als ich dann meinen epischen Bogen hatte wurde ich in Eisenschmiede bejubelt. Es war was besonderes.

Die Spieler waren damals wesentlich hilfsbereiter. Eine Gilde zu haben war wie eine Familie. Man hielt zusammen und half sich. 
Flamen ein Fremdwort ... sowas gabs nicht.

Das erste Mal Zul Gurrub ........ woah, ich saß mit offenem Mund vor dem Monitor. Einfach nur toll.

Ragnaros ... als er sich erhob und ich ihn das erste Mal erblickte ... ich hatte Gänsehaut.

Open PvP in Astranaar und Tarrens Mühle... mein PC hatte Standbild aber egal, es war Spaß pur.

Mein erster Raid nach Crossroads. Man war ich aufgeregt 

Serverinterne BG`s. Einfach toll. 28 Stunden Alterac !


----------



## Isiolas (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich vermisse die alten Zeiten wirklich sehr. 
Wenn man überlegt ein 40 Mann Raid der diszipliniert (ok manchmal bissel mehr oder weniger ^^ ) 5 std und mehr an einem Boss gewiped ist. 
Der Zusammenhalt der Klassen war eines der Dinge die mir heute wirklich sehr fehlen, wie oft kommt es vor das wie in meinem Fall 3 oder 4 Jäger im Raid sind und nicht wirklich zusammen spielen.
Wenn ich daran denk in MC hatten wir Jäger noch Aufgaben, wir mussten pullen ohne Irreführung und so Scherze.
Ja das is manchmal schon son Raid eben hops gegangen wenn man nich schnell genug war haha sry an meine Opfer damals.
Das treffen der grp an der Thoriumspitze was da schon manchmal los war bis wir zur Schlacht zogen sind und ja BWL Eingang zufällig mal nen Horde Raid getroffen 
und ihr wisst sicher was passiert ist irgendwann haben sich dann paar in IRC getroffen und Waffenstillstand ausgehandelt.
Die Quest für den Bogen! Oh mein Gott was für eine Aktion ich weiss noch als ich den letzte endlich mal gefunden und auch erledigt hatte das war wie Weihnachten und Neujahr zusammen HAMMER SUPER GEIL !!!
Apropo Items, wenn man mal einen komplett Epischen Spieler gesehen hat das war was und heute ... .
Das wunderbare 5 Std Alterac, an euch die es nicht erlebt haben ja es war KRIEG hart lang grausam ermüdend verletzend hehe. 
Unter Alkohol Einfluss eine sehr sehr sehr strapazierende Sache, wie lang ich gebraucht hab um Kürassier zu werden brutal.
Verbeuge mich heute noch vor den Feldmarschall usw ganz tieeeef ihr Psychos ^^ versteh heute noch nicht wie das machbar war.
Irgendwie hat die Klasse des Spiels und leider auch der Spieler sehr abgenommen in den letzten Jahren und wenn man so überlegt ich spiel jetzt ca 5 Jahre glaub ich naja will gar nich genau drüber nachdenken ^^.
Ich hoffe stark das Cataclysm uns wieder ein wenig Pionierarbeit bringt um seine Klasse wirklich spielen zu können teilweise war es ja echt nur equip abhängig was man leisten konnte.
Egal wie ich kann nur sagen an die neueren Spieler unter uns es war eine wirklich wunderbare Zeit.

In stillem Gedenken an RAGI die alte Pflaume es war eine Ehre dich zu löschen. 

Euer Isi


----------



## Cathan (23. Oktober 2010)

Blackietheradras schrieb:


> damls musste man für Epics ARBEITEN!


Und was soll daran gut sein? Ich spiele ein SPIEL nicht um zu ARBEITEN.


----------



## Gothmorg (23. Oktober 2010)

Also was mir am besten in Erinnerung geblieben ist war 1. die ersten Stunden mit meinem ersten Char, ich fand diese Spielwelt einfach nur hammer (hach das waren noch Zeiten, würd am liebsten nochmal komplett neu anfangen ^^), 2. die Jägerquest für den Bogen, die hat voll Bock gemacht, weil es halt mal anspruchsvoller und abwechslungsreicher Solo-Content war und 3. mein erster Ony-Raid (verdammt ist das Viech groß ;D).


----------



## thedda (23. Oktober 2010)

Leute,leute... ich versteh euch nicht...

ihr wisst nicht was ich meine? 

here we go xD

-Zu classic waren alle (ALLE) foren mit "mimimi giev us kleinere raids";"die community ist sooooooo scheisse" ; "mimimi wer epics hat ist nen suchti !" und "mimimi macht wow einfacher threads"

-Dann kam das 1. addon bc ... alle schrien" zu classic war es viel besser die items sahen besser aus!" ; "die community ist sooooooo scheisse" ; "Ich will auch mal bt ! kann aber die pre q nicht machen weil ich ein echtes leben hab " ; "Das ist alles zu schwer!" und "Nur noch deppen in WoW!" etc...

-Dann kam Wotlk... "mimimimimi zu einfach" ; "mimimi bc itemdesigns waren viel besser " ;"wir wollen cc zurück!"(jeder hasste cc gebts doch einfach mal zu... nicht auf ein mob hauen zu dürfen immer drauf zu achten das man kein ae macht usw) ;"Pre qs zurück !!" und "die community ist sooooooo scheisse"

und mit cataclysm prophezeie ich das es so weitergehen wird... 

leute ihr lügt euch doch selber an... wow hat sich eigentlich stetig verbessert ! 

->Wenn euch z.b. die community nicht gefällt macht es einfach besser vor seid freundlich nett und zuvorkommend und die anderen werden euch ebenfalls so gegenübertreten...


@topic:
 	an classic erinnere ich mich so :

-leute bewundern die 2-3 epics hatten (heute macht man das nicht mehr weil man selbst mit vorne dabei ist )
-ewige laufwege
-goldmangel
-ausbeuterisches ah 
-lags
-unbalancte klassen
-man wurde im bg von iwelche highwarlords oder wie die hiessen zerschnetzelt(das ehrensystem war zwar doof aber die titel waren godlike  )
-stundenlanges farmen
-ewige instanzen
-dieses gefühl sich nicht wirklich zu verbessern
-nur stinklangweilige quests (evt 2 ausnahmen pro 100 qs)
-ewiges wipen 
-die leute sind nicht direkt geleavt wenn man gewiped ist...(lag warsch daran das alle die chance nutzen wollten und niemand so equi hatte um es sich erlauben zu können zu leaven
-lauter bugs

alles in allem war es schon ganz cool

aber jetzt ist es auch nicht schlecht !

reisst euch einfach mal zusammen liebe WoW community... ihr mögt diesen beitrag scheisse finden aber kehrt doch einfach mal vor eurer eigenen türe bevor ihr ins buffed forum rennt und schreit das die comm so scheisse ist... wisst ihr warum alle denken das die community so scheisse ist?

googelt mal selektive wahrnehmung


MFG thedda


----------



## 481Nummer1 (23. Oktober 2010)

mein episches hexermount nach ewiger questreihe


----------



## NarYethz (23. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Keine BGs, eine Handvoll lausige Dungeons. Molten Core war stinklangweilig und voller Trashmobs.
> 
> Sonstige Beschäftigung? Stupides Farmen von Ruf für Argentumdämmerung und wenn ich stupide sage meine ich das.



Wow... Tikume hat immer die richtigen Worte, um was schlecht zu reden..
JA, es war teils stupides farmen und als die BGs dann kamen wars schon nochmal geiler (v.a. weil open-pvp teils sehr sporadisch war.. manchmal konntest dich vor pvp gar nich mehr retten und manchmal haste wirklich nur stupide mobs in tyrs hand gekillt)

naja, mein favouriten:

- MC zu 40 auf bosse kloppen (die bosse waren net schwer? na und? das epische gefühl war geil, wie einfach 15 shadow und frostbolts auf ragni einregnen und sonstige sachen draufknallen)
- Stolz auf einen PvP-Rang sein, der eigentlich total low is (war waffenträger )
- Keine "Ich bin IMBA Roxxor und mache Randomraids mit GS only 6k+"
- Die Community war bei weitem besser: mehr respekt, weniger geflame, mehr freundschaft (vom umgang her)
- Tyrs Hand farmen zusammen mit besten RL-Kumpl und dessen Mage : ) die gesunde Abwechslung aus PvP und PvE und die stätige Hoffnung, dass beim nächsten Mob doch n blauer oder gar n Epic drin war, den man vllt sogar brauchen konnte waren einfach absolut das geilste Spielerlebnis, dass ich je hatte 

Die einzig bittere Geschichte für mich in Klassik war, dass ich einmal nen drop von diesem epic-ring für frostmages (der mit dem einfrier-proc) hatte, dann aber ncih wusste, wieviel ich im AH für den verlangen sollte... als am nächsten Tag mein RL-Kumpl-Mage (s.o.) meinte, er hätte mir das ding für 600-800g abgekauft, war ich sehr traurig, als ich dran dachte, dass ich den für 350g ins AH geworfen hatte >.<


All in All: 	Classic war geil, es war sehr zeitintensiv und stupide, aber die Stimmung war unbeschreiblich und das kann mit keinem Addon, mit keinen "alten" Bossen oder Boss-taktiken mehr zurückgeholt werden. Die Community selbst ist schuld daran, wie WoW heute geworden ist, aber wir verlangen von Blizz, dass sie es richten - schließlich is es ja ihr Spiel.
Ich selbst muss sagen, ich war mit noch jedem Addon zufrieden  denn ich hab Aion, WAR, AoC und LOTRO hinter mir und muss sagen, der service, die welt und das ganze drumrum sind bei WoW immer ncoh am angenehmsten. Klar, es gibt in den anderen MMOs auch schöne sachen, aber das Paket WoW is nach wie vor am schönsten und ich muss sagen, ich finde es nicht schlimm, dass WoW weniger Zeit beansprucht, denn so kann ich nach wie vor WoW spielen, obwohl ich früher mehr zeit hatte und jetzt total mit Abi beschäftigt bin 
So, langer Text, kurzer Sinn: classic war geil^^


----------



## Vadesh (23. Oktober 2010)

Damals gab es auf RP-Servern noch RP. Heute steht das nurnoch bei dem Servernamen dabei, obwohl eigentlich keiner sorecht weiß, was dieses "RP" zu bedeutet hat.


----------



## Masterio (23. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Und was soll daran gut sein? Ich spiele ein SPIEL nicht um zu ARBEITEN.



kommt darauf an was man unter "spiel" versteht...wenn mir etwas spaß machen soll, muss es eine herausforderung darstellen, sonst wird es mir schnell langweilig...


----------



## Saschi/Silancer (23. Oktober 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> doch was war des geilste damals?
> meiner meinung nach:
> Orginal PvP : therens mill /southshore  alle lvlstufen vertreten des war geil damals.. keine bgs einfach noch SCHLACHT! große klasse.( im 1. patch nachdem pvp ränge eingeführt wurden ham sie SOGAR die wachen in den foothills verändert Spawn usw. von bgs war da noch wenig zu sehn und ich fands ganz gut so)
> die 1. kills in den raidinnis
> ...



Tja, die Raids waren immer Episch, vor allem wenn die Bosse das erste mal lagen und wenn der Enboss lag, wow wie alle geschrien haben im TS, einfach nur göttlich.

Und PVP, ja ja Southshore und Crossroads waren einfach nur göttlich, die Schlachten einfach nur Episch und es war wirkliches Open PVP. Wie schnell Sie alle damals da waren wenn in SW oder einer der anderen Hauptstätte geschrieben wurde das die Horde angreift, einfach nur super. Aber das könnte man heute immernoch machen, spricht ja nichts dagegen.

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------



## Cathan (23. Oktober 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> kommt darauf an was man unter "spiel" versteht...wenn mir etwas spaß machen soll, muss es eine herausforderung darstellen, sonst wird es mir schnell langweilig...



Wobei die Herausforderung durch Schwierigkeit nicht durch Zeitaufwendigen Spielaufbau kommen sollte.
Und heute gibt es, sofern man nicht in einer Top gilde mit 5Raidtagen+ ist, immer noch Herausforderungen.

Und wo soll das Problem sein dass jeder leicht epics farmen kann? Dass man nichtmehr in den Hauptstädten posen kann?


----------



## franksitos35 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ragefire - das erste Mal eine Instanz, abnormal aufregend.

Das 1. Mount, stolz wie Oskar!

PvP Tarrens Mühle/Soutshore abgöttisch!

Kloster, spannend ohne Ende! 

Mit Freunden gemeinsam begonnen und eine Gilde gegründet. Haufenweise nette Leute hinzugewonnen, heute auch RL Freunde!

Ich könnte noch stundenlang schreiben!! 

Aber mein absolutes Highlight war:

Als mich meine Frau am liebsten hätte rausgeworfen als ich nachts um halb 2 vor dem Rechner saß und gebrüllt hatte vor Freude!!!!

Da ist nämlich nach sage und schreibe NUR 4 RUNS, wofür einige Freunde Monate brauchten, dass Rezept für Quel`Serrar im Düsterbruch gedroppt  Herrlich, einfach nur herrlich!!! Und obwohl dies nur ein Spiel ist, habe ich mich gefreut wie bei einem Lottogewinn.

Ich spiele auch heute noch. Jedoch nur mit Leuten die ich kenne und mit denen ich auch noch nettes RP betreiben kann.

Grüße
franksitos35


----------



## Blackout1091 (23. Oktober 2010)

Turismo schrieb:


> hab da leider noch nicht gepsielt (erst seit BC) aber man hört ja immer wie cool es war usw.



dito ;/


----------



## Masterio (23. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Wobei die Herausforderung durch Schwierigkeit nicht durch Zeitaufwendigen Spielaufbau kommen sollte.
> Und heute gibt es, sofern man nicht in einer Top gilde mit 5Raidtagen+ ist, immer noch Herausforderungen.
> 
> Und wo soll das Problem sein dass jeder leicht epics farmen kann? Dass man nichtmehr in den Hauptstädten posen kann?



an dieser herausfoderung sind aber nicht die entwickler "schuld", sondern nur die spieler...leute die mit 5,8k gs nur 6k dps machen (trotz 30% buff), leute die kein reaktionsvermögen besitzen,...usw...machen es nicht gerade leicht einen boss zu bezwingen...

leider gibt es zu viele spieler die keine vier tasten bedienen/drücken können und zu viele die mit diesen herrn verwandt sind:
Mein Link

und du weißt hoffentlich schon, dass die violetten teile nicht alle gleich sind(es gibt starke und schwache rüstungen...).


----------



## boonfish (23. Oktober 2010)

Das ganze leist sich wie ein "Veteranen-des-zweiten-Weltkriegs-Forum". 

Damals als noch alles besser war...


----------



## Cathan (23. Oktober 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> an dieser herausfoderung sind aber nicht die entwickler "schuld", sondern nur die spieler...leute die mit 5,8k gs nur 6k dps machen (trotz 30% buff), leute die kein reaktionsvermögen besitzen,...usw...machen es nicht gerade leicht einen boss zu bezwingen...
> 
> und du weißt hoffentlich schon, dass die violleten teile nicht alle gleich sind(es gibt starke und schwache rüstungen...).


Doch, am Schwierigkeitsgrad der Hardmodes in icc und rs sind die Entwickler "schuld".
Und ich denke kaum dass eine normale Gilde die Hardmodes spielt solche von dir beschriebenen Spieler mitschleift.

Weis ich aber einer der Nachteile von Wotlk lautet (laut den ganzen gief-classic-back-schreiern) es ist zu leicht an epics zu kommen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (23. Oktober 2010)

Larmina schrieb:


> - Episches Gefühl bei ... erstes Mount



ich hab bis 44 dickes Leder gefarmt, und dann Rang3 PvP (10% rabatt) gemacht, um die damals dann nur 80g (statt 100g) überhaupt aufbringen zu können


----------



## Masterio (23. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Doch, am Schwierigkeitsgrad der Hardmodes in icc und rs sind die Entwickler "schuld".
> Und ich denke kaum dass eine normale Gilde die Hardmodes spielt solche von dir beschriebenen Spieler mitschleift.



für den persönlichen schwierigkeits-grad sind deine mitspieler schuld und nicht die entwickler; hast du eine gute gruppe ist es leicht, hast du eine schlechte...
in fast jeder gilde gibt es schwarze schafe, die sich mitschleifen lassen und ihren beitrag nicht leisten.


----------



## Cryteki (23. Oktober 2010)

eyeofevil schrieb:


> Hallo! Da offenbar das Interesse an dem Gameplay zu classic Zeiten groß ist hab ich mir gedacht ich mache hier nne thread wo man sich austauschen kann was man noch über die alte zeit weiß  wer flamen will kann nach hause gehen. wer kein interesse hat einfach still sein
> 
> Ich fang mal an
> 
> ...




deine signatur kommt 2 jahre zu spät


----------



## madmurdock (23. Oktober 2010)

Das "Spielgefühl" hattet ihr damals, weil es für JEDEN neu war. Heute sind 10% Neulinge dabei und 90% Leute, die das Spiel seit 1-5 Jahren spielen. Klar, dass es einen nicht mehr so umhaut wie damals.

Wer MC als Massstab nimmt fuer "anspruchsvolle" Bosskaempfe hat wohl anstatt ner rosabrille ne violette auf... Selbst bis AQ40 waren fast alle Encounter verglichen mit heutigen trivial. Nur fehlende AOE - Faehigkeiten der Tanks und mangelnder Skill und nicht vorhandene Erfahrung haben WOW Classic damals ______" Schwer" _______ gemacht.

Komplexe Bosstaktiken gabs erst ab Naxx (zB Taddi) bzw BC (Maggi). Das Problem mit WoW war einfach, dass einkommender Schaden teils n Witz war, da er prozentual viel weniger ausgemacht hat als zu BC/Classic. Mir faellt jetzt eigentlich nur Fauldarm zu WotL Zeiten ein, der wirklich ueblen Dmg gemacht hat. Bei dem Rest hats meist das EQ nach 3,4 Runs kompensiert.


----------



## lexaone (23. Oktober 2010)

Was wirklich toll war damals war das Gefühl den ersten Charakter zu spielen...alles hat irgendwie EWIG gedauert und war neu...mittlerweile ist es nochnoch durchrennen, keine qtexte mehr lesen und möglichst schnell max lvl erreichen...mit meinem ersten char war mir das egal wie schnell es geht...ich glaube da hat es länger gedauert von 69-70 als jetzt von 60-70...(gefühlt)...trotzdem finde ich die Entwicklöung die WOW gemacht hat POSITIV! Das "Alles neu Erlebnis" kommt ja mit Cata wieder


----------



## Manotis (23. Oktober 2010)

> Leute,leute... ich versteh euch nicht...
> 
> ihr wisst nicht was ich meine?
> 
> ...


Kann dir eigentlich nur zustimmen


----------



## vokalmatador (23. Oktober 2010)

thedda schrieb:


> Leute,leute... ich versteh euch nicht...
> 
> ihr wisst nicht was ich meine?
> 
> ...




RICHTIG RICHTIG RICHTIG RICHTIG RICHTIG!!
Alle sagen classic wieder zurück auch wenn es so wäre wäre es nicht toll
weil einfach dieses *neu* gefühl nimma da is


----------



## vokalmatador (23. Oktober 2010)

lexaone schrieb:


> Was wirklich toll war damals war das Gefühl den ersten Charakter zu spielen...alles hat irgendwie EWIG gedauert und war neu...mittlerweile ist es nochnoch durchrennen, keine qtexte mehr lesen und möglichst schnell max lvl erreichen...mit meinem ersten char war mir das egal wie schnell es geht...ich glaube da hat es länger gedauert von 69-70 als jetzt von 60-70...(gefühlt)...trotzdem finde ich die Entwicklöung die WOW gemacht hat POSITIV! Das "Alles neu Erlebnis" kommt ja mit Cata wieder





keine text queste mehr lesen? 
wer zwingt dich den die q teile nicht durch zu lesen? les sie dir doch durch oder bist du auch zu faul dafür?


----------



## Kuisito (23. Oktober 2010)

thedda schrieb:


> @topic:
> an classic erinnere ich mich so :
> 
> -leute bewundern die 2-3 epics hatten (heute macht man das nicht mehr weil man selbst mit vorne dabei ist )
> ...



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen,

Classic allgemein war wahrscheinlich her vom feeling besser, das das Spiel komplett neu war.

Das Spiel entwickelt sich nicht ins schlechte, eher im Gegenteil.
Alleine das farmen damals kotzt mich an.

Selektive Wahrnehmung und so. Ist das selbe wenn man sagt, dass man wieder ein Kind sein will. Alles war besser. Nein, war es nicht, denn es gibt auch die negativen seiten!


----------



## Hoschie69 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hajo, damals war halt alles neu und irgendwie faszinierend - kann mich erinnern das ich selbst lange Flüge mit dem Greifen ganz cool fand, heute ist das doch nurnoch lästig irgendwie...


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. Oktober 2010)

Positiv Super Community - Classic
Negativ Stunden langes Farmen in TH


----------



## Trudon (23. Oktober 2010)

Jaja..damals...Als das Blendpulver immer leer war,wenn mans gebraucht hat!


----------



## Vadesh (23. Oktober 2010)

Trudon schrieb:


> Jaja..damals...Als das Blendpulver immer leer war,wenn mans gebraucht hat!



Und das Kraut dafür im Auktionshaus pro Stack so teuer war, dass man sich dafür auch ein Epicmount kaufen könnte


----------



## thedda (23. Oktober 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Das ganze leist sich wie ein "Veteranen-des-zweiten-Weltkriegs-Forum".
> 
> Damals als noch alles besser war...


wahre worte ! wahre worte...


----------



## Doubletime (23. Oktober 2010)

@~undead~ du sprichst mir außer seele, ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können.
@net01 	ja du hast die blizzard-philosophie zusammengefasst, genauso wie du es sagst ist es auch



und diese sachen die ihr negativ findet, wie laufwege, goldmangel und rep kosten und der schwierigkeitsgrad, all das ham für mich als damals 12 jährigen eine unglaublichen reiz ausgeübt, es war was neues, neben cs 1.6 oder wc3, es war einafch noch so, wenn ich den einloggbildschirm geshen hab, bekam ich bock aufs zocken, das leveln, hat mir damsl mehr spass geamcht , das geht mir heute zu schnell und unpersönlich und die chars die ich noch dmals erstellt ahbe und jetzt auf 80 sind, die spiele ich nur, alles was ich dancha auf 80 gezogen hab wie minen dk und pala nicht mher,zu denen hab ich keien ich nenns mal "bindung" wie zu meienm rogue und katzendudu, weil ich mit ihen viel mher zeitverbarcht habe, es war magic, aber es bringt ja nix hinterherzutrauen, aber ich erzähle uch noch wie ich 60 geworden bin mitm dudu, ich war grp für iwleche oger questen halt und die magier davon ham mich geshept, dann wurde einer der oger gekillt und so wurde ich als schaf lvl 60^^

classic war magic


----------



## Blackietheradras (23. Oktober 2010)

An einen der denkt heute könnte man leichter an der Spitze sein als damals, das stimmt NICHT!
heute hat man nach einem tag Epic, wow, aber krieg du mal gs 6800.... full ICC equip, da biste monate dran...
ausserdem ist cooler wenn man ein bisschen was tun muss um gut zu sein (nein, ich bin nicht einer der 24/24h 7/7d Zockern, ich hab nebenbei ein super rl, kann nur bei meinem Bro gamen, ich geh ins Gymi, also alles in allem...)
Eine grosse scheisse damals war, dass man wirklich so ein 24/24 7/7 geamer sein musste, sonst war man am A****...
Aber an einen der meinte Classicscheisse z.b. ah auszocke...... gibts das nicht heute auch noch? 40g für 1 Wollstoffstack, 120`000g für en Skelletpferd, 2500g für den Stab des Aufsehers, sorry, aber da muss ich sagen, wenn das keine Abzocke ist dann .............................................................. ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................
Also ich würde im allgemeinen sagen Classic-Story und die Welt war besser, das Gameplay schlechter und der Abstand Normalgamer/Hardcoregamer grösser(meiner meinung nach schlechter, in diesem gewaltigen Ausmass)

Grüsse Blàckìe


----------



## Rabaz (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich schätze es sind jetzt alle Aspekte so 25 mal genannt worden und ich schlage vor, dass derjenige, der diesen thread exhumiert hat, jetzt zur Strafe mal ne Zusammenfassung schreibt. Die drucken wir uns dann alle aus und hängen sie uns gerahmt an die Wand.


----------



## Ascanius (23. Oktober 2010)

Ematra schrieb:


> Die alten Zeiten? Sehr frei nach Gerhard Schröder kann man nicht sagen, dass alles besser war, aber vieles war anders :-). Mal schauen...



Nichts gegen Gerd! Ist der beste den wir die letzten 28 Jahren hatten! :-)


----------



## Ascanius (24. Oktober 2010)

Blackietheradras schrieb:


> damls musste man für Epics ARBEITEN!



Hab weder damals noch heute Epics fürs ARBEITEN bekommen...


----------



## SD-Nacla (24. Oktober 2010)

von classic, man lang ists her, hab ich noch folgende erinnerungen:

- maintank (krieger, was sonst ) sein mit Waffen/def hybrid skillung. heute undenkbar.

- anspruchsvolle 5er instanzen, da generell mit 10 mann durchgerusht wurde (ja das ging mal)

- das blaue 60er set zu tragen war schon ein erlebnis, ganz zu schweigen vom ersten epic

- in jeder raidinstanz ein andres set resigear farmen (gabs in bc auch noch, vermiss ich nicht^^)

- ein 100% BODENmount zu besitzen war besonders, da sie auch 1000g kosteten (wobei der skill selbst das teuerste war). was hat sich meine damalige nachtelfe gefreut ihren turbotiger zu kriegen (damals gabs noch für jede rasse nen eigenen reitskill, daher war es noch viel aussergewöhnlicher ein reittier einer andren rasse zu besitzen)

- Palas die schaden machen wollten wurden hemmungslos ausgelacht. "dmg pala lol" oder "da machtn pala mehr dmg als du" warn running gags^^


----------



## Ascanius (24. Oktober 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Das "Spielgefühl" hattet ihr damals, weil es für JEDEN neu war. Heute sind 10% Neulinge dabei und 90% Leute, die das Spiel seit 1-5 Jahren spielen. Klar, dass es einen nicht mehr so umhaut wie damals.




Genau so ist es!

Man erinnert sich an die ersten Spielwochen- und Monate zurück, an eben die Zeit in der man noch jeden Tag etwas neues sah und erlebte oder etwas Neues herausfand.
Eben das war natürlich aufregend und hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht.

Wer erinnert sich nicht gerne an die ersten HDW-Runs zurück? Den ersten Raid oder den ersten PvP-Sieg?

Angenommen Blizzard hätte nie neue Konzepte, Mechaniken, Klassen, etc. ins Spiel gebracht, sonder immer nur Stumpf neuen Content hinterhergeschoben, hätte WoW heute sicherlich nicht mehr über 10 Mio. User!


----------



## Yajiro (24. Oktober 2010)

achja classic war schon ne geile zeit kann mich noch gut drann erinnern wie ich std, tage lang auf friedhof war und habe die mobs umgehauen nur um mir mein epic mount zu kaufen oder t0 faremn um nach mc und co rein zu kommen und alleine die ganzen pre quest war das herrlich. nicht so wie heute dass mann gleich in die raid s rein kann.

Nicht zu vergessen das PvP war auch wesentlich besser


----------



## Duskfall334 (24. Oktober 2010)

Classic Times:
- So stolz 60 gewesen zu sein
- Stolz auf das erstes Epic Item
- Episches Gefühl in MC wenn man 1 Stunde lang auf alle gewartet hat und dann mit 40 Mann sich durch gegämpft hat.
- Einfach in IF rumchillen und die anderen betrachten ( T1, T2 <3)
- mit 60 Gold in dem Gepäck herumlungern
- BWL, MC, ZG <3
- in Strangle lowies killen....  
- Langgs!
- das erste Mount mit 40 und das epic Mount mit 60
- Nette Community
- Man kannte alle auf dem server, war etwas familiärer.
- open PvP
- unbequemes farmen
- langes LvLn

Classic


----------



## schuhbaka^^ (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe den 60ziger content damals leider verpasst da ich erst 60 geworden bin glaube 2 tage nachdem burning crusade draußen war..
Aber ich weiss noch wie ich mit Leib und Seele dabei war als meine Gilde zum ersten mal Ragnaros probiert hat und wie sehr alle gelitten haben als sie ihn bei 12% oder so nicht geschafft haben  : / 
Naja ich sag nur auf damals : ARCHANGEL FROSTWOLF forever 60ziger Zeiten waren schön =)


----------



## Korgor (24. Oktober 2010)

- Hammer PvP System (Ruchlose Morde inc)
- Epic Mount nie gehabt aber immer darauf gespart (Angesparte war durch Rep. Kosten wieder weg...)
- Mitm Hunter in einer Gilde gewesen die BWL / AQ 40 raidete und bin nie mit (Meinen Warri wollten sie nicht -.-)
- Mein erstes Epic Item: Unaufhaltbare Macht (2H) aus AV
- Habe immer schön die Rang 14 Warri´s [Mutter (bester PvP Warri ever) + Mangar (auch n krankes Tier)] nach Tipps im PvP gefragt
- 2 Wochen AV´s (episch)
- Wie schon nen paar sagten: Man kannte jeden auf dem Server
- Bis lvl 36 habe ich ohne Talentpunkte gelvl´t weil ich nicht wusste, dass es diese gibt

Früher musste man sich einfach den Arsch aufreißen, um etwas zu bekommen.

Edit:
Giff deh Klasik Serwer bäg!


----------



## Arthas1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

> -Zu classic waren alle (ALLE) foren mit "mimimi giev us kleinere raids";"die community ist sooooooo scheisse" ; "mimimi wer epics hat ist nen suchti !" und "mimimi macht wow einfacher threads"
> 
> -Dann kam das 1. addon bc ... alle schrien" zu classic war es viel besser die items sahen besser aus!" ; "die community ist sooooooo scheisse" ; "Ich will auch mal bt ! kann aber die pre q nicht machen weil ich ein echtes leben hab " ; "Das ist alles zu schwer!" und "Nur noch deppen in WoW!" etc...
> 
> ...



klingt für mich nach einem der was auch solche antworten gibt wie : 'ich mach keinen schaden aber sockelungen sind mir zu teuer und verzauberungen'
                                                                                                         	'jeder was Icc 25 hero eq hat hat kein rl und sitz wahrscheinlich tag und nacht vorm pc'

ganz erlich viele leute sind nur neidisch damals wie heute das sie nicht so gutes eq haben wie die ^^
man ist auch nicht süchitg denn für gutes eq brauchst du nur ne stammgruppe mit der 2-3 mal die woche Icc gehst und das 3 stunden lang


----------



## vokalmatador (24. Oktober 2010)

Für mich war BC BESTE!!
und warum? weil es neu war daran liegt es und nirgends sonst
wow ist geil
wow ist nicht zu leicht


----------



## benwingert (24. Oktober 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass es früher noch möglich war, JEMAND zu sein und nicht ein niemand von vielen die wie eine Klonarmee erscheinen...[/font]



schöne umschreibung für das wort "posen".
und classic wow sagt mir: langweilige qs, raids die man selten raidet aufgrund fehlender member, goldmangel, ewige laufwege, ewige wartezeiten auf genug raidmember, stundenlanges grinden etc... also mal ehrlich das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor woher bloß? ach ja aus dem 10% bewerteten asiagrinder...
wow war früher nicht im geringsten besser, aber wie einige schon erwähnt haben zählt hier wieder mal nur die gute alte selektive wahrnehmung...
MfG

edit: und fangt bitte nicht mit dem schwierigkeitsgrad an wieviele leute haben zb pdk25 hm clear? und das ist jetzt seit ca 1,5 jahren raus... außerdem find ich des seltsam wenn leveln+5er innis schwerer werden sollen. wow spielt sich nunmal hauptsächlich im endgame ab und wenn ich beim leveln anspruch haben will geh ich eben mit ein paar ausgezogenen items in innis... und wenn ich auch in vollem gear herausforderungen will geh ich in hero raids. normale raids sollten auch für random grps/ nicht so gute spieler schaffbar sein für dei "pros" gibts immer noch den hm...


----------



## Lakron (24. Oktober 2010)

Haha damals wurden die allianz auf nerathor immer von billyboy und jensyboy auseinander genommen (oberste kriegstfürsten). Zwei Untote Arkan/feuermages die 4-5k instant pyro gemacht haben
das hat damals jeden ge-one-hitted ^^

ich hab da mensch hexenmeister gespielt und wir haben zum teil als geister taktiken entwickelt wie wir die beiden am besten umhauen, bevor wir uns wiederbelebten (war im guten alten tyrs hand)
aber die haben halt locker 6-7 von uns auf einmal auseinandergenommen ^^

was ich mich über die beiden aufgeregt habe und bestimmt 20 tickets geschrieben habe wie unfair das sei... herrlich ^^


----------



## Vadesh (24. Oktober 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> - Hammer PvP System (Ruchlose Morde inc)
> 
> ...



Das Rang-System war einfach nur Schrott. Rang 14 konnte man als normaler Mensch nicht erreichen und ich behaupte, dass jeder mit Rang14 zur Zeit dessen Erreichens eine Menge Freizeit hatte ansonsten ist das einfach nicht drin.


----------



## lexaone (24. Oktober 2010)

vokalmatador schrieb:


> keine text queste mehr lesen?
> wer zwingt dich den die q teile nicht durch zu lesen? les sie dir doch durch oder bist du auch zu faul dafür?




wenn du meine aussage nicht verstehst oder sie falsch interpretierst ist das dein problem nicht meins und unterlass es mir irgendwas zu unterstellen...NIEMAND zwingt mich dazu...aber es ist nunmal gewohnheit geworden..und fad...ich wollte damit zum ausdruck bringen das wow sich eigentlich positiv entwickelt hat...die negative sicht auf wow folgt daraus, dass man sich andere ziele setzt, als zu dem beginn seiner wow karriere...ich für meinen teil jedenfalls...


----------



## SonneBlock (24. Oktober 2010)

Damals konnte man noch rumposen, heute lach ich alle aus die mit irgendwas Legendärem und epischen vor mit stehen und meinen guck mich an.. ich sag dann gib mir ne Woche und ich habs auch.

Erfolge in WoW hat man an seinem Equip festgemacht. Wer ein t3 Teil hatte war was besonderes, weil der Typ wirklich gut war und Monatelang für das eine Teil sich den Arsch aufgerissen hat. Deshalb hat er sichs verdient.

Das war Vanilla und ich fands geil.

Mit Bc kam ein guter neuer Schwung rein, hat mir erstklassig gefallen und ihn sehne mich nach Bc. Classic.. war doch etwas arg verbuggt und teilweise wirklich zu Anspruchsvoll um etwas zu reissen.. aber dennoch das beste bisherige Addon.

Da ich nicht über die Generation LK herziehen will.. hör ich jetzt mittem im Satz auf zu


----------



## Vadesh (24. Oktober 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Damals konnte man noch rumposen, heute lach ich alle aus die mit irgendwas Legendärem und epischen vor mit stehen und meinen guck mich an.. ich sag dann gib mir ne Woche und ich habs auch.



Ich find die Leute süß, die jetzt mit Donnerzorn, Illidangleven oder T6 in Dalaran rumposen obwohl man genau weiß, dass sie es sich mit Stufe 80 geholt haben, das ist einfach nur peinlich


----------



## dauntless (24. Oktober 2010)

ich hab zu 60er zeiten angefangen, nur leider nicht auf 60 geschaft, da kam dann so bei lvl 40-ä50 schon fast bc raus... 
aber ich weiß noch ich hatte nen riesen respekt vor inis gennerel...
und meine tollste erfahrung/en.. war/en.. als ich mit lvl7-8 von nem 60er in darnassus(ja ich hatte auch mal nen alli...) angeschrieben wurde eingeladen wurde und er mir so aus dem nichts mal ebend 12 gold gab... ich hatte da gerade mal 5 oder 6 silber... und er meinte er hört auf... man da war ich echt buff... und als ich dann mit 38 mein ersten lila random drop hatte in tanaris und es erst mit 40 anziehen konnte... wow das war nen gefühl... 
und als neuling konnte man noch freundlich was fragen und man wurde sogar angeschrieben mit: kann ich dir vieleicht wobei helfen??... 
naja denke jeder weiß was man heute lesen würde... 
man hatte noch das gefühl vzu was großem zu gehören, allein weil man spielt... und nit wie heute einfach nur (dumme) kindergarten masse ist, siehe /2 channel...


----------



## Þunraz (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe zwar erst zu WotLK Zeiten angefangen, aber meine Spielweise und die von mir erlebte Atmosphäre stimmt mit der zahlreicher anderer Spieler hier über ein. Der Server und die Community war recht neu :-) Realmpools und Dungeonfinder gabs auch net und Reiten war ab LvL 30.
Ich habe im Vollbildmodus gespielt und hatte die Hintergrundmusik an. Was sind bitte Add-Ons?
Das betreten der ersten Koboldmine  in der Nähe von Abtei von Nordhain war echt ein Erlebnis.
Später gab es einen allseits bekannten Gnoll in Übergröße dessen Kraft ausreichte um meine Priesterin zum nächsten Geistheiler zu versetzen.
Im Westfall-Chat habe ich mir ohne zu ahnen was unter dem Dorf lauert eine Gruppe für die Todesminen zusammengestellt.
Was eine Instanz ist erfuhr ich erst später. Halb ausgerüstet und das mit grünen Gegenständen haben wir uns Stück für Stück durchgekämpft, bis wir zum Entschluss gekommen sind erstmal ein zwei LvL höher zu kommen bis wir uns wieder reintrauten.
Unterwegs sammelte ich Kräuter die ich zu Tränken rührte. Ein bisschen wurde auch noch geangelt.
Die Hauptstädte haben mich von vorn herein interessiert. Insbesondere IF lud mich zum stundenlangen "erkunden" ein :-)
Die 58er Todesritter erschienen mir mit ihren gehörnten Pferden und glühenden Augen wie Halbgötter. (Dabei wimmelte es von ihnen^^)
Uldaman und später BRD boten mir tagelangen Spielspaß.
Über blaue Teile war ich mehr als stolz. Über mein erstes Epic (lvl 50er Armschienen von Kriegshymnenmarken) hab ich sogar geträumt^^.
Stratholme war für mich das allergrößte und ich spürte eine Art Endgame-Feeling.
Als ich lvl 60 erreichte hatte ich gerade 150g (100 davon weil einer bestimmte Kräuter für seinen Twink-Hexer - Mount-Questreihe - brauchte ).

Nun zu der Gegenwart:
Mit 310 % und immer um die 5K (!) Gold in der Tasche schein ich die Quests abzufliegen. Selbst Elite-Gegner Gruppen ersticke ich in einer AoE Wolke.
Der Rest wird einfach geonehittet oder gar ignoriert. Durch die Feste Drak Tharon ist man in 8min durch (bis vorm Patch 4.0.1 wollte man ja nur 2Frosties sammeln) und hat seine Gerechtigkeitspunkte und 50 gold.
Die Berufe sind alle auf Max (Ingi skillte ich vorletzte Woche innerhalb eines Tages (!), nachdem mir Bergbau langweilig wurde).
Der LK liegt schon lange im staub und das Gear ist nicht nur Vollepisch sondern auch HEROISCH.
AV dauert höchstens 11min. Im Handelschannel ist ständig zu lesen: Suche Leute für ICC min 6 Bosse Gearcheck Dalamitte (nur mit Erfolg).
Glückshormone kommen mitlerweile nur wenn man als erster Alli den King im 25er down hat oder den Hardmode in Archavons Kammer hinter sich hat.


Fazit: Wrath killed the RPG-Star^^
Das Rollenspiel ist also defintiv tot in WoW.
Mein Char ist wohl eher ein Sportler.

Früher war WoW voller Bugs und Abenteuer, zeitraubend und gemütlich.
Heute ist WoW nervig - schweißtreibend, in der Mittagspause spielbar und schweißtreibend - langweilig (je nachdem ob man in ulduar hm oder dala hockt).

Gruß, Punraz.


----------



## Þunraz (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe zwar erst zu WotLK Zeiten angefangen, aber meine Spielweise und die von mir erlebte Atmosphäre stimmt mit der zahlreicher anderer Spieler hier über ein. Der Server und die Community war recht neu :-) Realmpools und Dungeonfinder gabs auch net und Reiten war ab LvL 30.
Ich habe im Vollbildmodus gespielt und hatte die Hintergrundmusik an. Was sind bitte Add-Ons?
Das betreten der ersten Koboldmine  in der Nähe von Abtei von Nordhain war echt ein Erlebnis.
Später gab es einen allseits bekannten Gnoll in Übergröße dessen Kraft ausreichte um meine Priesterin zum nächsten Geistheiler zu versetzen.
Im Westfall-Chat habe ich mir ohne zu ahnen was unter dem Dorf lauert eine Gruppe für die Todesminen zusammengestellt.
Was eine Instanz ist erfuhr ich erst später. Halb ausgerüstet und das mit grünen Gegenständen haben wir uns Stück für Stück durchgekämpft, bis wir zum Entschluss gekommen sind erstmal ein zwei LvL höher zu kommen bis wir uns wieder reintrauten.
Unterwegs sammelte ich Kräuter die ich zu Tränken rührte. Ein bisschen wurde auch noch geangelt.
Die Hauptstädte haben mich von vorn herein interessiert. Insbesondere IF lud mich zum stundenlangen "erkunden" ein :-)
Die 58er Todesritter erschienen mir mit ihren gehörnten Pferden und glühenden Augen wie Halbgötter. (Dabei wimmelte es von ihnen^^)
Uldaman und später BRD boten mir tagelangen Spielspaß.
Über blaue Teile war ich mehr als stolz. Über mein erstes Epic (lvl 50er Armschienen von Kriegshymnenmarken) hab ich sogar geträumt^^.
Stratholme war für mich das allergrößte und ich spürte eine Art Endgame-Feeling.
Als ich lvl 60 erreichte hatte ich gerade 150g (100 davon weil einer bestimmte Kräuter für seinen Twink-Hexer - Mount-Questreihe - brauchte ).

Nun zu der Gegenwart:
Mit 310 % und immer um die 5K (!) Gold in der Tasche schein ich die Quests abzufliegen. Selbst Elite-Gegner Gruppen ersticke ich in einer AoE Wolke.
Der Rest wird einfach geonehittet oder gar ignoriert. Durch die Feste Drak Tharon ist man in 8min durch (bis vorm Patch 4.0.1 wollte man ja nur 2Frosties sammeln) und hat seine Gerechtigkeitspunkte und 50 gold.
Die Berufe sind alle auf Max (Ingi skillte ich vorletzte Woche innerhalb eines Tages (!), nachdem mir Bergbau langweilig wurde).
Der LK liegt schon lange im staub und das Gear ist nicht nur Vollepisch sondern auch HEROISCH.
AV dauert höchstens 11min. Im Handelschannel ist ständig zu lesen: Suche Leute für ICC min 6 Bosse Gearcheck Dalamitte (nur mit Erfolg).
Glückshormone kommen mitlerweile nur wenn man als erster Alli den King im 25er down hat oder den Hardmode in Archavons Kammer hinter sich hat.


Fazit: Wrath killed the RPG-Star^^
Das Rollenspiel ist also defintiv tot in WoW.
Mein Char ist wohl eher ein Sportler.

Früher war WoW voller Bugs und Abenteuer, zeitraubend und gemütlich.
Heute ist WoW nervig - schweißtreibend, in der Mittagspause spielbar und schweißtreibend - langweilig (je nachdem ob man in ulduar hm oder dala hockt).

Gruß, Punraz.


----------



## Morgwath (24. Oktober 2010)

> Leute,leute... ich versteh euch nicht...
> 
> ihr wisst nicht was ich meine?
> 
> here we go xD


Ich spiele seit Classic und kann nachvollziehen was du meinst, wen auch viele Sachen der Marke "ich bin so scheisse und reisse endlich was mit wotlkk und davor nicht sind".



> -Zu classic waren alle (ALLE) foren mit "mimimi giev us kleinere raids";"die community ist sooooooo scheisse" ; "mimimi wer epics hat ist nen suchti !" und "mimimi macht wow einfacher threads"
> 
> -Dann kam das 1. addon bc ... alle schrien" zu classic war es viel besser die items sahen besser aus!" ; "die community ist sooooooo scheisse" ; "Ich will auch mal bt ! kann aber die pre q nicht machen weil ich ein echtes leben hab " ; "Das ist alles zu schwer!" und "Nur noch deppen in WoW!" etc...
> 
> ...


Ja, stimmt, das offizielle Forum war schon immer schrecklich, nur mit und mit haben auch die alten Leute die wenigstens Versucht haben alles den neuen Vernünftig zu erklären das Handtuch geworfen.




> leute ihr lügt euch doch selber an... wow hat sich eigentlich stetig verbessert !


Ich greife deinem beitrag vorne weg:


> googelt mal selektive wahrnehmung


 


> ->Wenn euch z.b. die community nicht gefällt macht es einfach besser vor seid freundlich nett und zuvorkommend und die anderen werden euch ebenfalls so gegenübertreten...


Es hat keinen Sinn freundlich zu sein zu Leuten die man eh nie wieder sehen wird sagen sich 90% der Com und seien wir ehrlich, es ist wirklich so, Augen zu und durch, den kicken der nicht mizieht und hoffen das man in 10 Minuten wieder draussen ist, Leute kennen lernen über den DF?
Schlechter Scherz, damals bestand die Comm aus vielleicht 500 Leuten die ca die selbe Online Zeit hatten + die selben Dungeons besuchten, erst dank vereinfachung der Heros und dann dank der explosiven Entwicklung der Emblem Belohnungen ist diese Zahl explodiert, jeder hat den selben Content, es treffen einfach vollkommen andere Spiel stile aufeinander. Dank des DF ist diese Zahl im Quadrat gestiegen, niemand intressiert sich dafür ob der andere hier rein will für Items die bei Boss xY am Arsch der Instanz droppen.



> @topic:
> an classic erinnere ich mich so :
> 
> -leute bewundern die 2-3 epics hatten (heute macht man das nicht mehr weil man selbst mit vorne dabei ist )
> ...





> alles in allem war es schon ganz cool


Ja



> aber jetzt ist es auch nicht schlecht !


Mit Ausnahme von 2 Spielern, inklusive mir, haben alle die ich über Classic und BC kennen gelernt haben während PDK Ihre Abos gekündigt.

Von Classic aus muste man extrem viel Zeit investieren um den selben Erfolg zu bekommen wie im Moment in wotlk, oder man hat mit einer Gruppe zusammengespielt, was allerdings auch Zeit gekostet hat, Pflege von "Freundschaften", Pflege von seinem "Ruf".
Wotlk hat das Spiel nicht einfacher sondern sozial anspruchsloser gemacht. Classic war nicht schwer, aber man muste Zeit dafür investieren dass man in eine Gemeinschaft aufgenommen wurde die es einem ermöglicht das alles zu erleben.
Heute besteht diese Gemeinschaft für genau einen Raid und das einzige was man dafür mitbringen muss ist ein GS >6k.
Dannach sieht man sich nie wieder, ganz gleich ob man nun nett war oder den loot gesharded hat, und ganz ehrlich so wirklich intressieren tut es doch eh keinen.


----------



## Grombash (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich find diese Nostalgie bemerkenswert, die mal wieder alle packt. 

Ich kenne WoW auch - mit Unterbrechungen - seit dem ersten Tag, aber ich vermisse die Classic-Zeit trotzdem nicht. Das Spielgefühl war anders, da stimm ich allen zu, die das so sehen. Aber ist ein Spielgefühl, das zum Teil aus stundenlangen Serverdowns besteht, so erstrebenswert? Also in dieser Hinsicht haben imho beide Seiten zumindest zu Teilen Recht. Eine Sache möchte ich aber auch voll unterstützen: Das Verhalten war zu Classic-Zeiten auch meinem Empfinden nach sehr viel freundlicher.
Ich persönlich fand - mal abgesehen von den Onyquests - die meisten Questreihen relativ langweilig, zumindest sobald man sie einmal gespielt hatte und die Story kannte (für alle, die die Texte lesen ;-) ). Da hat Blizz mit BC und sogar auch mit LK Fortschritte gemacht. Auch die 5-Mann-Inis gefallen mir an den ersten beiden Addons deutlich besser als die der Classic-Welt (Ausnahme: BSF). 

Der ganz große Raider war ich nie, wenn ich auch alle Raids von innen kenne. Und da muss ich sagen: Am meisten Spaß gemacht hat mir Ulduar. Alle anderen Kommentare dazu spare ich mir an dieser Stelle mal.

Über das PVP-System in Classic braucht man eigentlich ja garnicht groß diskutieren: Das taugte nicht zu mehr, als dass man heute ne Heldentat bekommt, wenn man so nen Titel hatte. 

Ich finde, n bisschen mehr "Blick aufs Ganze" würde sowohl unseren Nostalgikern als auch unseren permanenten Kritikern gut tun.

Für die Horde!
Grombash


----------



## Rygel (24. Oktober 2010)

interessanter thread.

- wir haben damals oft und ohne plan versucht die blackfathomtiefen zu meistern. mal mit zwei jägern und zwei palas, mal mit zwei jägern, nem pala und ner hexe, usw. wie eine anständige gruppe auszusehen hat und was aggromanagement ist wussten wir damals nicht. das daraus resultierende dauerwipen hat mich ca. 2 jahre davon abgehalten weiteres instanzen zu betreten.

- killquest: töte panter 17 in höhle 7d. umsetzung: 400 spieler haben nacheinander (!!!) auf den respawn gewartet. auf die idee gruppen zu bilden um den questmob gemeinsam zu legen kam damals niemand.

- totstellen: wer als jägerlein zu lange liegen blieb starb wirklich.

- auktionshaus kannten wir als nachtelfen nicht. denn damals gabs für die allis nur und ausschließlich eins in IF. der weg dorthin hat uns ewige stunden gekostet.

- blackrock: ein abendfüllendes programm für 15 (?) spieler. wipe um wipe um wipe um wipe. und ständige diskussionen und streitereien um items.

- blau war damals geil. damit war man schon der held. also ging man jeden abend nach strath, scholo und in den blackrock um sich sein dungeonset zusammen zu farmen. epixx gab es NUR in MC.

- die ersten 60er rannten in SW rum als man selbst noch lvl30 war

- PvP in den kinderschuhen: jeden abend massenschlachen in crossroads

- roleplay: damals haben wirklich noch leute ingame geheiratet!

- erste epische items: erspielt über schlachtfeld-PvP und im AH gekauft

- gildenwappenrock: kosten: 1G. wir haben mit 4 leuten (!!!) gespart damit eine sich das teil kaufen konnte!

- dungeonfinder gabs damals natürlich noch nicht. gruppensuche fand über den handelschannel statt. wenn jmd nach 133 ausschreibungen mal nen jäger gesucht hat habe ich mich freundlich bedankt und gebettelt mitgehen zu dürfen. kein wunder, denn der jäger konnte damals nicht viel (keine buffs, kein umleiten, o.ä.) und hat mit seinem pet immer nur schwierigkeiten gemacht.

- kurzzeitig war der handelschannel (oder war es der LFG-channel?) mal weltweit lesbar! SPAM pur!

- in den ÖPL gab es eine Q, die nur als schlachtzug zu machen war. jeden abend gab es mehrere schlachtzüge, die einen elite-hexer und ein paar skellett-adds gemeinsam gelegt haben. (wie hieß die noch gleich?)

- gold: ich habe mal für ein pet 30G bezahlt und war danach 7 monate pleite. eine täuschungskugel habe ich für 100G verkauft - ich war der reichste und geilste typ auf dem server .

- jäger waren damals zu 99% MM geskillt. hat man sich mit seinem pet in einer instanz blicken lassen hieß es in ca. 2,1 sekunden: "PET WEG!"


----------



## Shaft13 (24. Oktober 2010)

Also wir hatten auf unseren Server in Cassic lange Zeit geniales PvP im Alteractal. Tolle Schlachten,die hin und her gingen.Dann kamen die Realmpools und Alteractal war tot. Denn dann kamen die ganzen Vollidioten von den anderen Servern, die keinen Bock auf PvP hatten,aber nur schnell Ehre machen wollten und somit wurde Alteractal zum PvE Spiel. Alle rannten schnell zum gegnerischen Boss um ihn umzuhauen.Wagte man es tatsächlich PvP dort zu machen,wurde man von den PVE Idioten angeschnautzt,wie man dazu käme, nicht den PvE Boss mit umzuhauen,sondern PvP zu machen.Naja,danach hörte ich auch erstmal für 4 JAhre auf.


----------



## Reaper2004 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab erst mit BC angefangen und bin ehrlich gesagt absolut nich traurig drum.....sicher wird classic seinen reiz gehabt haben und sicher hat man sein tollen erinnerungen, aber der große teil hört sich an wie mein opa.

Damals als alles noch besser schöner und bunter war. Damals als ich ein Pro war weil ich 12std. am Tag investiert hab, ich war wer weil ich einen Lila pixxel gürtel getragen hab. Und nein ich gönn das keinem der aufgrund seines RL nur 2std. am Tag spielen kann.

So abschliessend wie gesagt, Classic war für einige bestimmt ne tolle zeit, aber Übertreibt nit wenn ihr sagt Boah Classic voll hammer voll geil, das glaub ich nämlich nicht. Ihr versucht euch zu profilieren weil ihr ja classic gespielt gehabt und die anderen ja erst mit BC, WotlK oder demnächst mit Cata angefangen haben.

Und viele der ach so erwachsenen, die sich hier hinstellen und mimimi die kiddys machen mir mein spiel kaputt, sollten sich diesen Satz noch 3x durchlesen und drüber nachdenken wer das Kind ist 

so wünsche noch viel spass beim schwärmen über die Tolle Vergangenheit und Määäääääh die Zukunft kann nur Schlimmer werden


----------



## SonneBlock (24. Oktober 2010)

Ganz amüsant wie die Menschen von sich auf andere schliessen.

Ich hab das auf die vorherigen Posts bezogen in denen es ging, das ja jeder nur mit seinem t3 rumgepost hat.
Da entgegnete ich.. weil mans kann. Heute is das doch einfach nur Lachhaft.
[textentfernt]
Ich such sie mir hier im Buffedforum - 
[textentfernt]
Unobvious Troll is Unobvious.


----------



## ofnadown (24. Oktober 2010)

also das allerbetse zu classic zeiten war nicht inzen/raids, sonder der gute alte brachlandchat, was da an manchen tagen abging, öfters mal unterm tisch gelegen vor lachen


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Oktober 2010)

Roleplay.....was.....ist...das.......ich erinnere mich wage........

Open PVP........hm......irgendwo weit weg klingelts................


Mal ernsthaft, heute kennt doch keiner mehr die Eingänge der Instanzen dank Dungeofinder und weiß jemand wie der 2. Boss im Nexus heißt? Mitlerweile werde ich "Range-DD" genannt, klar Namen lesen kostet ja Zeit Oo


Das "moderne" WoW hat viele Stärken und tolle Features, auch Cataclysm wird viel gutes einbringen. Aber versteht mich nicht falsch, wenn es nach mir ginge würden wir alle wieder Vanilla zocken.


----------



## Anusanna (24. Oktober 2010)

benwingert schrieb:


> und classic wow sagt mir: langweilige qs, raids die man selten raidet aufgrund fehlender member, goldmangel, ewige laufwege, ewige wartezeiten auf genug raidmember, stundenlanges grinden etc... also mal ehrlich das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor woher bloß? ach ja aus dem 10% bewerteten asiagrinder...
> wow war früher nicht im geringsten besser, aber wie einige schon erwähnt haben zählt hier wieder mal nur die gute alte selektive wahrnehmung...
> MfG



Die von Dir genannten Themen waren damals wirklich nicht besser!
Aber das hat nichts mit selektiver Wahrnehmung zu tun. Denn auch wenn es damals langwieriger und monotomer war, war es doch schöner. Alleine das Leveln war schon ein Erlebnis. Ich habe für meinen ersten Char 6 Monate gebraucht und jeder Tag davon war ein Abenteuer!
Schließlich haben die allermeisten zu dieser Zeit gelevelt, und das tat man gemeinsam. Man war aufeinander angewiesen. Man bat um Hilfe, bekam sie und bot sie wiederum an. Jeder einzelne war ein Teil einer Gesellschaft und hat sich auch so verhalten.
Dieses Gefühl das man damals hatte war einzigartig und trägt dazu bei, dass so viele wehleidig an diese Zeit zurück denken.


----------



## Andoral1990 (24. Oktober 2010)

Also ich fands früher zum kotzen.

Und Leute die sich die Zeiten zurückwünschen denken überhaupt nicht über die Nachteile nach. 

Du sachst schon dass man zur Instanz laufen musste... gut das wurde schnell gepatched... aber die Tatsache und die tatsache dass sich die wenigstens ein 100% Mount Leisten konnten war einfach nur zu kotzen.

Hexer konnte damals auch nur einzeln beschwören und brauchten dazu immer einen Seelensplitter... 

Palas machten keinen Schaden... das wusste man auch ohne recount...

Das lvln dauerte ewig. Das würde heute kein Spieler mehr aushalten... 



So wie es derzeit is hats zwar einige Nachteile aber ich finds besser als es zu Cassic war.


----------



## IkilledKenny (24. Oktober 2010)

benwingert schrieb:


> schöne umschreibung für das wort "posen".
> und classic wow sagt mir: langweilige qs, raids die man selten raidet aufgrund fehlender member, goldmangel, ewige laufwege, ewige wartezeiten auf genug raidmember, stundenlanges grinden etc... also mal ehrlich das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor woher bloß? ach ja aus dem 10% bewerteten asiagrinder...
> wow war früher nicht im geringsten besser, aber wie einige schon erwähnt haben zählt hier wieder mal nur die gute alte selektive wahrnehmung...
> MfG




Damals ging es halt noch um das Gefühl. MMOs gabs damals noch nicht wie Sand am Meer und es war halt was komplett neues mit tausenden von Spielern gemeinsam ein Spiel zu zu spielen. 
Heute spür ich einfach nichts mehr von dem Feeling von damals. Man rusht nur noch durch bis man 80 ist, streitet sich mit 24 anderen Leuten um Loot, wenn jemand etwas fragt das in den Augen der "ProGamer" total bescheuert ist wird ohne ende geflamt. Durch Dungeonfinder ist alles unpersöhnlich. Eigentlich spielt nur noch jeder für sich und die anderen Spieler sind nur lästiges Anhängsel das einem den Loot wegrollt. 
Nichts mehr mit Neulinge durch Ragefire ziehen, nix mehr mit freundlich zu einander sein, man kann nur noch den Kopf schütteln


----------



## Abeille (24. Oktober 2010)

Es war "früher" weder besser noch schlechter - es war anders. An alle die hier nach einem Classic Server schreien mal die ehrliche Frage, ob sie das wirklich wollen. Klar, Wow war neu, man entdeckte eine neue Welt, neue Aufgaben, neues Spiel aber spätestens kurz vor Bc hingen alle in einer Endlosschleife fest. Wer das hier bestreitet, war entweder nicht dabei oder verdrängt das negative und sieht nur das gute (ich sag nur von Flugpunkt zu Flugpunkt einzeln fliegen ohne Flugrouten). Aber so sind die Menschen - die Vergangenheit wird heroisiert, das jetzige bemeckert. Ich hab gern Vanilla gespielt - BC und auch Nordend und ich freue mich auf Cata - einfach mal sich weniger wichtig nehmen mit seinen Vorstellungen und was einem missfällt und sich über die Möglichkeiten freuen die es gibt und die kommen - auch abseits von Epixen. Denn Wow kann auch mehr bieten als nur Itemgerenne etc. Und vor allem: Gefällt einem das Spiel nicht - einfach ausschalten - das geht. ;-)

aber mal zu Wow-Classic:

+ neue Welt - das erste Spielgefühl in unendlichen Landschaften zu spielen (glaub das ist der größte Pluspunkt - eben das Neue Unverbrauchte)
+ mehr Freude über Items
+ weitaus bessere Spielergemeinschaft
+ Klassenquests
+ weniger Addons, Spielhilfen
+ das open pvp bei Tarrens Mühle und Crossroads ohne Belohnungen!

- Flugpunkte, Beschwörungen, Buffs...
- atmosphärisch schöne aber langweilige Inis
- kaum Spielkomfort
- langweilige Quests
- Endkontent nur für Vielspieler


----------



## BlackSun84 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mal das "Neu"-Gefühl und die gute Community ausblende, möchte ich Classic nicht zurück. Weltreisen für kleine Quests, große Questlöcher im höheren Bereich, Raids nur für die "Elite", Gold- und Ruffarmen bestand aus dem Töten von x hunderten Monstern und im Pvp waren höhere Ränge auch nicht wirklich gut zu erreichen für Normalos. Dazu war der Hexenmeister eher bescheiden, gerade als Dämonologe fehlte mir immer der richtig passende Dämon. Mit BC war WoW schon passend, dahin sollte Cata zurückrollen, denn Wrath war teilweise wirklich zu viel des Guten. Spaß machts aber noch und wenn ich das "Neu"-Gefühl wieder erleben will, warte ich auf die kommenden MMOGs.

PS: Und das "legendäre" PvP bei TM und SS? Ich erinnere mich da nur an tote Questgeber. -.-


----------



## Abeille (24. Oktober 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Damals ging es halt noch um das Gefühl. MMOs gabs damals noch nicht wie Sand am Meer und es war halt was komplett neues mit tausenden von Spielern gemeinsam ein Spiel zu zu spielen.
> Heute spür ich einfach nichts mehr von dem Feeling von damals. Man rusht nur noch durch bis man 80 ist, streitet sich mit 24 anderen Leuten um Loot, wenn jemand etwas fragt das in den Augen der "ProGamer" total bescheuert ist wird ohne ende geflamt. Durch Dungeonfinder ist alles unpersöhnlich. Eigentlich spielt nur noch jeder für sich und die anderen Spieler sind nur lästiges Anhängsel das einem den Loot wegrollt.
> Nichts mehr mit Neulinge durch Ragefire ziehen, nix mehr mit freundlich zu einander sein, man kann nur noch den Kopf schütteln



1. Klar ist das Wow-Neu Gefühl weg. Das Spiel ist über 5 Jahre alt

2. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, warum rusht du dann durch eine Ini? Wer streitet sich um Loot? Warum gehts du nicht mit Gildies? Wow ist wie Beton - es kommt darauf an was man daraus macht. Und Wow lebt von seiner Onlinegemeinschaft in Gilden und Online-Freunden.


----------



## Nerys Crin (24. Oktober 2010)

also als ich damals für ne Quest 25 silber bekommen hab war das echt viel für mich xD da hab ich mich tierisch gefreut

und als ich meine hexer mount quest hinter mir hatte war ich so stolz auf das mount. beim pala genau so. und jetzt schiebt man das den leuten in den hintern ^^

genau so meine erste raid ini, da war ich sooooo aufgeregt, und als wir den boss dann nach dem 10ten whipe oder so gelegt haben und alle gejubelt haben im ts. damals sind die leute wenigstens noch in der gruppe geblieben und heute leaven alle nach dem 2ten whipe und jammern über ihre repkosten.


----------



## Abeille (24. Oktober 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> PS: Und das "legendäre" PvP bei TM und SS? Ich erinnere mich da nur an tote Questgeber. -.-



Nööö, die Schlacht schwabbte zwischen Tarrens und Süderstade hin und her. Für mich war das der Inbegriff von Pvp - nicht wie heute Alterac 5 Minuten alles rennt aneinander vorbei. Und dazu war es ohne Belohnung - wer macht heute dafür schon etwas?


----------



## Abeille (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub hier verwechseln viele das persönliche "Neu- und Anfangsgefühl" welches immer gut war mit dem durchwachsenen Inhalt und Spielbarkeit von Wow Classic.


----------



## Arosk (24. Oktober 2010)

Korrekt, Classic war Crap im PvE und PvP Content und im System wie man diese gespielt hat. Als ich das Spiel angefangen hab mit Classic war ich auch überwältigt, aber die Systeme waren fürn Eimer...


----------



## Belock (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich vermisse die Server internen BGs mit RICHTIGEN Stammgruppen, man sah sich immerwieder man kannte/hasste oder schätzte sich. Es gab dadurch auch mehr open PvP ganz einfach weil geschrieben wurde der und der ist hier und stresst, da man die PvPler fast alle kannte war die Bereitschaft auch großer dahinzu eilen. Thrall zB wurde auf meinem Server erst nach dem BC pre Patch 1.mal gelegt weil der IMMER gedefft wurde...


----------



## Pepitoz (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich wette das falls Blizzard nun, rein hypothetisch gesehen WoW auf Classic Zeiten zurückbringen würde von den 11 Millionen Spielern ~ 3/4 der Spieler abhauen würden. Einfach weil es im Vergleich zum derzeitigem WoW grob gesagt Mist war. 
Ich meine das ungefähre Spielprinzip war: Willst du was erreichen musst du dein Reallife vergessen. 

Ich mein... 
->Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die 3 Stunden Wartezeiten fürs Alteractal etc. ohne die Realmpools... das soll Spaß machen? Ich denke nicht.


->Ich erinnere mich noch gut an das ewige Gear-Gefarme um in die Raid Inztanzen mitgenommen zu werden- ja das war früher nicht viel anders als heute (naja okay nicht so krass wie mit Gearscore aber das ist ein anderes Thema). hat das Spaß gemacht? Selten.


->Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, wenn ich einmal die 3 Stunden Wartezeit für ein Alteractal abgesessen hab, mit Kaffe Trinken, Fernseh schauen o.Ä das ich dann mit meinem relativ frischem Level 60ger durch das Tal gerannt bin und von besser equipten Großmarschallen / Kriegsfürsten geonehittet wurde. Denn der RNG war zu Classic Zeiten 10 mal so hoch wie zu momentaner Zeit. (Auch wenn man gleiches Gear wie derjenige Char gegenüber hatte hing vieles von den Klassen ab z.B wenn du als Hexenmeister durch das BG gerannt bist und im Combat Text etwas in der Richtung wie "Fieser Trick" erscheint kann man sich fast sicher sein zu sterben.


->Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Erwartungen die eine halbwegs anständige Raidgilde hatte -> 7 Tage die Woche Raidbereit 5 Raids die Woche müssen teilgenommen werden Raidzeiten sind entweder von 15 - 23 Uhr oder 18 - 2 Uhr. Reallife unwichtig, falls 2 mal "unentschuldigtes Fehlen" (wie in der Schule) gibts nen Kick.


->Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran das es keine Arena gab. Das hat früher stark gefehlt, obwohl ich denke das das zu Classic Zeiten auch nicht allzu gut umsetzbar war wegen den sowieso schon vorhandenen Balance-Problemen. 




Das wären jetzt die Punkte die mir Spontan einfallen. Ich werde nun die ewig dauernden Inztanzen akA BRD / Scholo, ganz zu schweigen von den Raidinztanzen, da diese mit den richtigen Leuten spaßige 3-4 Stunden waren. 
Insgesamt würde ich sagen Classic hatte als einzigsten Vorteil zu den heutigen Zeiten das die Community freundlicher war, das "Epische Feeling" weitaus mehr vorhanden war und man viel mehr andere Spieler kennenlernen konnte und nicht einer der vielen Bots aus der Botarmee Blizzards war. 

Ich würde mir aber Classic eindeutig nicht zurückwünschen. 
mfg Peppy

P.S: Dies soll nun keineswegs eine Aussage sein, Wotlk wäre besser als Classic, ich habe nur sagen wollen das mir Classic im gesamten nicht besser gefallen hat als das momentane WoW. Nicht falsch verstehen bitte ;-)


----------



## Novane (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß noch wie oft ich meine Mage umgeskillt habe.
Arkane Explosion war nur im Arkanbaum als Spontanzauber und ich hatte nen Priest gefunden zum Bomben. Bis ich 60 war hatte ich glaub insgesamt 500 g nur fürs umskillen rausgeworfen.
Ich weiß auch noch wie nervig es war ne Gruppe zu finden, weil die Channels noch nicht Weltübergreifend waren, somit musste man immer Leute direkt anschreiben für eine Gruppe.
Keiner wollte mit ausser man hatte einen Hexer dabei der porten konnte.

Mein erstes Epic was das Flammenauge und eines Tages nach langem farmen bei Tyrs Hand, ewigen Ruf pushen etc. stand sie da, mein erster Char, mit T3 in Ogrimmar. 
Wenn man in eine Gruppe kam hieß es BOAR! wie geil das wird einfach!
Das Epicmount mit 1000g war verdammt schwer zu erreichen. Man musste auch kein Reiten lernen sondern nur das Mount kaufen,
wenn man konnte die Mounts auch noch tauschen eine Zeit lang.
Viele haben mit lvl 40 PvP gemacht um an das billigere Mount zu kommen für die PvP Belohnung.

Ja das waren schöne Zeiten, aber sie waren auch sehr sehr zeitaufwendig, verbuggt und teilweise war es unmöglich
BRD ging damals (ohne Key) also 100% Clear gute 5h. Und niemals werd ich meinen ersten BRD run vergessen.
Ebenso das erste Mal Drakki, Drakki stirbt droppt meine T0 Rüstung. Man war das geil.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (24. Oktober 2010)

was ich super fand, war die tatsache, dass man NICHTS umsonst bekam. außerdem gab es keine diskriminierung alá "Du hast keine Epixx? Du bist scheisse!"
Und das tollste war, dass man nicht sofort seine gilde leavte wenn man einmal nicht mit in eine inni kam. damals blieb man schonmal Monate in der gleichen gilde!


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2010)

die q reihe und öffnung von aq  das war genial


----------



## Sinilea (24. Oktober 2010)

Ichj weiß ja nicht wann die meiste hier angefangen haben aber wenn was von Palas etc. lese ist das noch nicht gerade das alte WOW. Denkt mal daran wie man als Nachtelf über Auberdine und durch das ganze Sumpfland Loch Modan und Dun Morogh laufen und dann von IF (auch alte Bezeichnung für Eisenschmiede) die Tiefenbahn nehmen musste da noch kein Schiff nach SW fuhr.  Wenn man da keinen netten Mitspieler hatte der schon Level 20+ war ist man die ganze Strecke gestorben um anzukommen :-) 
Auch konne man erst ab Level 40 reiten und man musste schon reichlich Gold haben heute meckern die meisten wenn sie die ersten 20 Level laufen müssen. 

Kann heute noch jemand ohne die ganzen Addon´s spielen?  ich ehrlich gesagt möchte nicht mehr darauf verzichten.

Was mich heute manchmal nervt ist das alle nur noch schnell hochleveln um dann ICC oder anderes Raids zulaufen, aber wenn man dann mal mit ihnen spricht sie noch nicht einmal die alte Welt kennen und wenn man was zu Schergrad fragt sie nur mit ???? antworten. 

Ich freue mich am Cata und werde mir bestimmt alles in Ruhe ansehen was sich in der alten Welt geändert hat.


----------



## schäubli (24. Oktober 2010)

Es war einfach die Tatsache das sich reife Spieler hielten und die kindischen einfach auszen vor waren.


----------



## Ungodly (24. Oktober 2010)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Oh das ALTE WoW...
> 
> das war noch was...
> Als Palas Out-of-Combat-Rezzer waren und ihre T-Teile gedisst wurden (Wozu Palas Equip geben stehen ja eh nur rum und buffen und rezzen nach wipe) weil man die Nexuskristalle im Raid dringender brauchte...
> ...



Und Genau das war es was WOW einmal ausgezeichnet hat, ich bin gerne farmen gegangen und habe mich gerne angestrengt das Feuerressie Euip voll zu kriegen. Das war eben das flair von WOW. Ich gehöre halt zur alten "Garde"...


----------



## Liberiana (24. Oktober 2010)

~undead~ schrieb:


> Anfangs hat man nicht so darauf geachtet auf Ausweichwertung, Ausdauer, Schatten, Frost, feuerschaden, Intelligenz etc. -> Man schaute sich das Item an, sagte sich: mnhh auf der Waffe steht man würde 4dps mehr machen, also Need *g*
> 
> - Man spielte mehr oder weniger ohne genaues Konzept.
> 
> ...



Und jeder fragt sich, warum Classic so schwer war...
In der Zeit des Theorycraftings und des Recounts, des allgemein weiterentwickelten Spiels, ist nicht das Spiel einfacher, sondern die Spieler besser geworden...
Natürlich war das ein Gefühl in ein neues Spiel reinzukommen, das viel Zeit gekostet hat, und trotzdem Spaß gemacht hat,
aber das Stundenlange Farmen, die 4+ Stunden am Tag online sein, kann ich mir in einem Spiel heutzutage echt sparen...

Das ist meine "Casual"-Einstellung, aber ich denke mal auch die Einstellung von etwa 80% der anderen Spieler...


----------



## JustMy2Cents (24. Oktober 2010)

~undead~ schrieb:


> ^^Danke für den Lob *rotwerd*
> 
> beim jetzigen lesen der Artikel die neu geschrieben wurden, in der Zeit in der ich meinen Text getippt habe kann ich zu der "item-problematik" in BC/WotL sagen:
> 
> ...



Also ganz ehrlich wer meint seinen Char a.s.a.p. durchprügeln zu müssen damit dieser 4 Wochen nach Addon-Release schon voll episch auf Max-Level ist, hat es sich auch vollkommen verdient wenn er sich nur noch langweilt. Ist doch selber schuld, bei so ner Spielweise.


Und dies ist nach meinem Dafürhalten auch der entscheidende Punkt!

Zu Classic + BC-Zeiten, war halt eine andere Mentalität in der Spielerschaft verbreitet. Nämlich eine, die von Geduld geprägt war.

Und Blizzard hat sich leider diese heute verbreitete Gogogo-Mentalität(die ich sonst nur aus CounterStrike und Co kenne) selbst herangezüchtet.


----------

